# We need a way (while at the Fort), to identify DIS Camping Forum members!



## Colson39

I know that the Lime Green Mickey is the universal way that DIS forum members "identify" themselves to other DIS forum members.

I was thinking though, that we need some way to identify our campsites and/or personas as being DIS Camping Forum members (in addition to any lime green stuff you want to put out  ).

So let's hear some ideas, what way(s) do you think we could identify ourselves as DIS Camping forum members to other people staying at the Fort that are also members?

Maybe after we have some ideas that people like we can do a poll to get an "Official DIS Camping Forum Tag/Notice/Sign/Color/Whatever"


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

My DH was working on our sign last night.  He enlarged Musket Mickey & stuck him in the corner (from what BDR posted to another thread).  I'm so happy to have a hubby that's a graphic artist.


----------



## RvUsa

A table on the corner of your site full of kungaloosh supplies, and a blender, with a sign that says welcome all camping dis members????  Just a thought.


----------



## clkelley

..............................


----------



## Colson39

Yea, this is just something simple that we could put out that would just identify yourself as a DIS Camping Forum member.  Nothing fancy, it could be as simple as a color (like the Lime Green DIS color) to a sign.


----------



## loveDmouse

I think that is a nice idea.  Maybe somehow we can bring Musket Mickey(maybe with our Fort Fiends) back to the Fort since he seems to be being removed from there.     
Something we can put at our site or on our cart or both.  I wish I was creative enough to do that but I am not so I will have to depend on others.  

I guess for something simple we could all go to Home Depot and grab a Mickey paint chip in a chosen color???


----------



## Shannone1

Great idea.  Nothing to obvious, maybe something understated such as:


----------



## 2goofycampers

wooden mickey head stake painted lime green...


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## clkelley

.......................


----------



## clkelley

.......................


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> You know I could've gotten lime green trim for my camper, I guess I just wasn't thinking when I bought it:



I think we'd all reconize your site Carol


----------



## loveDmouse

BigDaddyRog said:


>



That is great!


----------



## kc5grw

Oh that is funny


----------



## TxTink :)

Love your sign BDR!


----------



## Mmketeer

Hi all,

     I just used Big Daddy Rogg's sign. I put one on the dashboard of my truck and one that's on the side window of the 5th wheel. And, if I can ever get hubby going on making that darn Mickey lamp you'll have a thread on I'll be posting somehow that I am a DISboard member on there too. Even if I have to paint the pole lime green or something. LOL!


----------



## Colson39

Well it appears that BigDaddyRog's sign is in the front running!!!


----------



## Mickey Canada

How about a secret hand signal?  When you're out for a walk or cruising on the cart ....everyone is always friendly ...you just give the hand sign!  (not the single digit kind either!!)


----------



## CampingChristy

Maybe he can post that link again to his Lime Green Mickey head!!


----------



## ynottony99

Mickey Canada said:


> How about a secret hand signal?  When you're out for a walk or cruising on the cart ....everyone is always friendly ...you just give the hand sign!  (not the single digit kind either!!)



*Or, maybe a secret handshake, like the Masons. Perhaps something like this:
*




*We could change the hats to Lime Green? *


----------



## Katie Dawn

Mickey Canada said:


> How about a secret hand signal?



I took part in a four hour training on Gangs this week.... so I've decided to quit hand signs cold turkey....     

Okay, this is not the most exciting idea in the world but what if it was something lime green for the Dis, but the outside was lined with a dark green -- kind of a "hunter green" -- you know, like the color of evergreen trees.  We're outdoorsy folks so a dark green seems to match. 

I know, it's boring...feel free to tease and heckle.


----------



## RvUsa

Katie Dawn said:


> I know, it's boring...feel free to tease and heckle.



You smell, and you mommy dresses you funny!!  Hey, you did ask for it right?


----------



## Katie Dawn

RvUsa said:


> You smell, and you mommy dresses you funny!!  Hey, you did ask for it right?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CampingChristy said:


> Maybe he can post that link again to his Lime Green Mickey head!!


Sure....

Right Click and Save the following picture to display at your campsite and on your golfcart. 




Use any PAINT or PHOTO EDITING program to add your name to it like this:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OR the new and improved, and somewhat marinated....


----------



## seabee

This is what I have done, thanks to BDR. I will be sending it to a printing company to be made into a static sticker so that it will be able to handle any weather.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats looks awesome!!! What program did you do the font with?


----------



## seabee

I downloaded it from a website and saved it into my computer. I think it was www.mickeyavenue.com that I got it from. Once it was saved onto my computer it was available through my photoshop program. Thanks for the green mickey head!


----------



## chief19spixi

wow thanks for the link!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Youre very welcome. The outline and shadow really makes your name POP...I really like it!!! I had a trial version of photoshop but it expired....thats really a great program though. I wish I could get it without the expiration thing on it.


----------



## Shannone1

I really need to get photoshop before I got to FW next time !!


----------



## seabee

I own a photo studio so photoshop is becoming my BEST friend. I am still learning with it, but getting better. There are so many AMAZING things you can do with it. There are a ton of tutorials online. I took your advice BDR and went over to the design forum. WOW, they are good. I have been playing around, but nothing amazing yet. I did figure out how to merge my name with a picture though. Maybe I can come up with a design for a Dis Camping board member T Shirt. I'm never going to get any sleep, I get hooked.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I had it for 30 days and was just getting the hang of things when it expired. But i noticed that some of the best effects came from me doing stuff on accident!!! Its so full of cool filters and add ons...I dont think anyone will ever know all of its capabilities because all the functions can be mixed together for even MORE functions. Its really amazing, and tons of fun to try figuring stuff out.

Seabee, Im just like you...when Im INTO a project...sleep isnt even an option...passing out on the keyboard however, is a sign that I should really get a life!!!


----------



## IDoBelieveInFairies2

Rog, I just read an article on CNN asking " Are You addicted to the Internet"
and falling asleep at the keyboard was a classic symptom. Has your family tried an intervention?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

They probably have...but I wasnt paying attention...I ws on the DIS!!!!


I do spend alot of time on the internet, but I dont have a problem with that....but get me into a worthwhile photo editing session, or a good logo creation...and I truelly cant stop myself....Ive even turned all the lights out and went upstairs to bed and just layed there with idea zooming through my head, and eventually give in and come back down and work on it till I pass out.


----------



## RvUsa

I do that with my dumb website, I will lay in bed with all kinds of ideas, and get back up and try to make them work.  But I have no talent, so I just get frustrated, get drunk, erase everything I just did, and cry myself to sleep.

Hey Rog, wanna make me a Logo?  Just wondering.  I sent an email to all the newsletter subscribers today.  I am up to about 20 LOL.  I still want you to write some stuff, just once in a while, not all the time.  LOL


----------



## seabee

Rog,

I was playing around with the new brushes I just downloaded. Hope you don't mind....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will try and think of something to let the world know who the Dis-campers are. Now that I am hooked on this I won't be able to stop.


----------



## bradisgoofy




----------



## Sinclare

Here is what I'm doing; last year I tried it with printable magnet paper from Walmart but they all flew off after we got on the interstate.  This year I'm going for the hard core, heavy made signs.  They cost a lot more but should be worth it.  

I published them so others could edit/use them as well.  Go to this web site: 
http://www.onlinesigns.biz/ordermagnetnow.htm

Then select the type (I used reflective), create a login for a personal library, then use the Subscribe ID: by each one:

Subscribe ID:  	6936_4





Subscribe ID:  	6936_6


----------



## IDoBelieveInFairies2

Thanks Sinclare! Our trip will be at the Fort around the same time. I will give your signs a try!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> Rog,
> 
> I was playing around with the new brushes I just downloaded. Hope you don't mind....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and think of something to let the world know who the Dis-campers are. Now that I am hooked on this I won't be able to stop.



Aaaggghhhh!!!! I love it! Looks exactly like my future eternal resting place!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Wow!  The creativity is outstanding!  The only thing I've done is make green mickey keychains out of polymer clay!

*Rog*~too frickin' funny!  I love it!


----------



## IDoBelieveInFairies2

I am not tecno savy at all, but was able to create my library and use Sinclare's template. I did have to enter Sinclare for the password. I don't think that was posted. Love the template! Thank-you for sharing!


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> Aaaggghhhh!!!! I love it! Looks exactly like my future eternal resting place!!!



 I got the flame brushes and I was dying to try them, when I saw your pic in your signiture I thought it would be perfect. I tried with green flames in honor of the dis but they made you look jaundice!


----------



## seabee

bradisgoofy said:


>



Looks great!!


----------



## seabee

I'm thinking that the big green head is winning on the signiture member ID. It is easy enough for everyone to do too! You can make one with your basic paint program. I like the idea of painting the lamp posts green too! When I finally get mine made I think I am going to do that.


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> I really need to get photoshop before I got to FW next time !!



Here ya go, if you want to use it.


----------



## KristinU

Stupid question, but are all TTs, Pop-ups, RVs, etc magnetic?  OK, well, not magnetic, but hold magnets?  We're getting an Aliner hardside pop-up and I guess I don't kow what the box part is made of.  Maybe I should ask on the Aliner forum I'm on...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Most are fiberglass or aluminum...not magnetic in either case.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I would have to say the Big Green head with the Fort Fiends logo on it appears to be the winner...

Maybe we can make some kind of official sticky?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I would have to say the Big Green head with the Fort Fiends logo on it appears to be the winner...
> 
> Maybe we can make some kind of official sticky?



Ditto!


----------



## KristinU

BigDaddyRog said:


> Most are fiberglass or aluminum...not magnetic in either case.




Thanks BigDaddyRog - so I'm guessing Sinclare's magnets are for the vehicle, then (be it tow or towed)...right?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

KristinU said:


> Thanks BigDaddyRog - so I'm guessing Sinclare's magnets are for the vehicle, then (be it tow or towed)...right?



Yes, Sinclares is for a vehicle.....he's a born & bred tent man!!! Much like myself.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I would have to say the Big Green head with the Fort Fiends logo on it appears to be the winner...
> 
> Maybe we can make some kind of official sticky?


I've been hoping someone would suggest that for months!!!!


----------



## seabee

Ok, I have been working on my Site Marker, what do you all think?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> Ok, I have been working on my Site Marker, what do you all think?



I think it says Shannone!!!!


Up...wait....OK ...........THERE IT IS!!!!!!!!!:LMAO:   *WOW*....that looks GREAT


----------



## Colson39

seabee said:


> Ok, I have been working on my Site Marker, what do you all think?



Looks great!!


----------



## TxTink :)

Looks great


----------



## KristinU

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yes, Sinclares is for a vehicle.....he's a born & bred tent man!!! Much like myself.



Doh!  How quickly I'm turning my back on the tenting world...we don't even have our little camper yet and we've even come up from the ranks of backpacking!  

Yikes!  I guess all of the looking at trailers, hitches, etc. has made me forget "real" camping 

OK, sorry to get OT...


----------



## bxtx

I did that before our trip, tried to print them out at home on magnetic paper but my printer wouldn't play ball. So I ordered 10 from vistaprint.com "Large Magents" thinking I could cut them out and stick them on my car and the A frame, and guess what, they arrived 3 days late - the day after we left for FtW! Grrr. So I have them now for next time. See, there has to be a next time so I can use my $15 set of 10 magnets!!  LOL.

Oh, and I used MS Publisher to do my adaptations!


----------



## kc5grw

That looks great Nicole.


----------



## Colson39

Awesome!


----------



## chief19spixi

I need to start making mine!


----------



## daddyscooltv

Here is my attempt at a site marker what ya think?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lookin good there Captain Jack of the ghoulish golf cart!!!


----------



## daddyscooltv

BigDaddyRog said:


> Lookin good there Captain Jack of the ghoulish golf cart!!!



Thanks there from a fellow member of the "Daddy" Club


----------



## memorykeeper

Help!!! I can't figure out how to save this so I can type on it.  I would like it to say Memorykeeper Stone Mountain GA can anyone help me out? Please 
Linda


----------



## loveDmouse

Those are really cool.  I have no idea how to do it but they are really cool.


----------



## daddyscooltv

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sure....
> 
> Right Click and Save the following picture to display at your campsite and on your golfcart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use any PAINT or PHOTO EDITING program to add your name to it like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR the new and improved, and somewhat marinated....



This is the one that I started with right clicked on it and saved it to my computer and then used microsoft publisher to add the names to it.


----------



## mrsscooter

seabee said:


> This is what I have done, thanks to BDR. I will be sending it to a printing company to be made into a static sticker so that it will be able to handle any weather.



That is a way cool idea!!!!  Any idea on the price for something like that?


----------



## daddyscooltv

I would like a couple of small static clings for the golf cart and a couple of large weather proof magnets for the Motor Home!!


----------



## surferrat

THANKS BDR....

We have ours all ready for This Sunday!!!!


----------



## mrsscooter

Either Im idiot, or, Im an idiot......I cant figure out how to do this on my computer.....heeeeelp!!!!!


----------



## akamom

Love it!


----------



## Colson39

We should probably help out fellow forum members that are having difficulties getting their Green Fort Ears produced.  Not everone is as technically savvy...lol


----------



## CampingChristy

I am trying to use paint.  What "options" do I use to put name on ears?


----------



## CampingChristy

Colson39 said:


> We should probably help out fellow forum members that are having difficulties getting their Green Fort Ears produced.  Not everone is as technically savvy...lol



Thanks, this would be so helpful!!


----------



## akamom

I'm going to have to DL the Disney font and hopefully I'll have a program to do it with!


----------



## AuburnJen92

we have photoshop here and can make them for others...i know several others do as well, pm one of us and we'll get it done for you..

http://majorsjc.googlepages.com/rvsign.psd

This is an actual photoshop file if anyone needs it.


----------



## CampingChristy

Mine isn't fancy like all the others, but I was able to get "CampingChristy" and my city, state on mine.  

Look forward to see fellow Dis'ers this weekend and next week.


----------



## kc5grw

Okay, here's mine.


----------



## seabee

memorykeeper said:


> Help!!! I can't figure out how to save this so I can type on it.  I would like it to say Memorykeeper Stone Mountain GA can anyone help me out? Please
> Linda



Here ya go Linda...


----------



## seabee

mrsscooter said:


> Either Im idiot, or, Im an idiot......I cant figure out how to do this on my computer.....heeeeelp!!!!!



How's this?


----------



## stacktester

Hey wanna do one more for stacktester?


----------



## All7OfUs

Okay, I've been working on this for about an hour, and can't take it anymore!  Even my computer nerd son, had tried.  I guess it just won't work with MS Paint!  Want to make one for me?  We leave next Friday, and can't wait to find you all!


----------



## seabee

Absolutely!! Here ya go...


----------



## seabee

All7OfUs said:


> Okay, I've been working on this for about an hour, and can't take it anymore!  Even my computer nerd son, had tried.  I guess it just won't work with MS Paint!  Want to make one for me?  We leave next Friday, and can't wait to find you all!



What is your town? Or would you rather leave it off?


----------



## seabee

kc5grw said:


> Okay, here's mine.



I like your Musket Mickey! That is great.

Everybody's look awesome!! Can't wait to go to the fort and sport my sign!!


----------



## loveDmouse

seabee----would you want to do one for loveDmouse too?   I just can't figure it out.  
We are in Virginia.  See what you get for being creative.


----------



## All7OfUs

Well, it's a long complicated story... just use Knoxville, Tennessee, unless you think "Kazakhstan" will initiate more interesting conversation   Yes, we really do live in Central Asia     You choose...  and THANKS!!!  You've saved me a lot of headache and the last bit of my sanity!


----------



## CCIntrigue

AuburnJen, we'll be in Port St. Lucie next week visiting our son and his family.  Staying at Outdoor Resorts.


----------



## mrsscooter

seabee said:


> How's this?



    You are the man!   Thank you so much.....now, how would I go about getting this made into like a window cling thingy or a door magnet...hmmm......


----------



## stacktester

Thank you Nicole. I'm gonna print it and have it blown up some and have it laminated today.

Thanks


----------



## Sinclare

mrsscooter said:


> You are the man!   Thank you so much.....now, how would I go about getting this made into like a window cling thingy or a door magnet...hmmm......



WalMart has printable magnet paper sheets.  Just don't put them on until you get to the Fort.  On regular roads/speeds they do pretty good but once you hit the interstate they fly off quickly.  

Another note for people doing that, buy a can of tent sealant spray and after you print them, soak them down good with it.  It helps to keep it from folding so bad after rain/heat.  Just let them dry in the sun afterwards and the coloring will eventually return to normal.


----------



## seabee

There are many websites you can go to upload and print it. My husband found one that does static stickers. I don't know what it is but when he is back I will ask. We wanted something that will be weather resistant and reuseable. Do a search and I bet you could find all kinds of options.


----------



## seabee

stacktester said:


> Thank you Nicole. I'm gonna print it and have it blown up some and have it laminated today.
> 
> Thanks



Anytime! This is the least I can do for all the entertainment I get in here!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

CCIntrigue said:


> AuburnJen, we'll be in Port St. Lucie next week visiting our son and his family.  Staying at Outdoor Resorts.



I will PM you my number and maybe we can meet up!  My house is down the street from the resort.


----------



## seabee

Kazakhstan it is! We've gone international!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Nicole!  You are a busy lady lately!  We all appreciate it, and the Fort will be an even friendlier place because of you!


----------



## seabee

Stephanie-
Is this ok or would you like me to do it with a font that does lowercase letters so the D stands out? If you want it changed just let me know!


----------



## seabee

PolynesianPixie said:


> Nicole!  You are a busy lady lately!  We all appreciate it, and the Fort will be an even friendlier place because of you!



 And GREENER!! I love doing this stuff, and I love you guys so I am a happy girl!!


----------



## loveDmouse

seabee said:


> Stephanie-
> Is this ok or would you like me to do it with a font that does lowercase letters so the D stands out? If you want it changed just let me know!



That is great!  Thank you so much!  You are awesome.


----------



## seabee

Ami- I love the picture of your family! You are a lucky woman!!


----------



## seabee

loveDmouse said:


> That is great!  Thank you so much!  You are awesome.



No problem! Did I see that you were going to be at the fort in Oct? Or maybe I am thinking of someone else. Just curious, we are going to be there the 18-26. If you are there I will stop in and say Howdy Neighbor!!


----------



## Colson39

Ahh, the community coming together to help each other out....

gotta love it


----------



## surferrat

This is great!  Can you see The Wilderness Lodge peeps doing this....Ok sorry had to go there.

Gotta love the Dis Campers!



Colson39 said:


> Ahh, the community coming together to help each other out....
> 
> gotta love it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

seabee said:


> Ami- I love the picture of your family! You are a lucky woman!!



Thank you!  I am lucky!     I was just thinking the same thing about yours!!!!!  Your girls are such cuties!  (Mom and Dad are pretty cute, too  )


----------



## seabee

Yeah, I'll keep them around for a little longer.


----------



## kc5grw

seabee said:


> I like your Musket Mickey! That is great.
> 
> Everybody's look awesome!! Can't wait to go to the fort and sport my sign!!



I can't take credit for the Musket Mickey. AuburnJen posted a link to her Photoshop file for her sign and that is where that came from. Thanks Jen for making my work easier.


----------



## AuburnJen92

no problem, that is what i am here for...i knew that it would be much easier to work with a psd file than to try it with another program, so i posted it...


----------



## All7OfUs

WOW!!  I love it!  Thanks so much for that great work of art!  Say, am I the only one who makes us international??  Is there anyone else on the boards who lives in the hitherlands?


----------



## kc5grw

AuburnJen92 said:


> no problem, that is what i am here for...i knew that it would be much easier to work with a psd file than to try it with another program, so i posted it...



Jen, 

Where did you did the FranklinGot Dem font that is used in DISboards at the top of your sign? I have a Franklin Gothic Demi on my system, but it is not the same font.


----------



## Us3

Wow, this is great!  Nicole you've done a great job using PS.  I like the shadow effect on the letters!


----------



## loveDmouse

seabee said:


> No problem! Did I see that you were going to be at the fort in Oct? Or maybe I am thinking of someone else. Just curious, we are going to be there the 18-26. If you are there I will stop in and say Howdy Neighbor!!



Must be someone else.  We will be there in December.  Would have enjoyed meeting you.   Thanks again for the sign.


----------



## seabee

Us3 said:


> Wow, this is great!  Nicole you've done a great job using PS.  I like the shadow effect on the letters!



Thanks!


----------



## seabee

All7OfUs said:


> WOW!!  I love it!  Thanks so much for that great work of art!  Say, am I the only one who makes us international??  Is there anyone else on the boards who lives in the hitherlands?



I use to live in Sicily, does that count?


----------



## Lil Connor

Could someone make one for me? Could you put my screen name and city name below my screen name Thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

I think we are being watched :::: everone starts doing font stuff, up pops up cute stuff advertisement for fonts at top of page ....... curious   ....Denise


----------



## Rhonda

I don't think a "human" is watching.  I think certain words trigger certain ads.


----------



## Colson39

Doh, ok, let's get this thread back on track


----------



## Rhonda




----------



## Colson39

See, now someone is watching....lol


----------



## flrickd

seabee said:


> Kazakhstan it is! We've gone international!!



Could you please!!! do one for Us ( Davis Family  Sebastian, FlL )   Thanks


----------



## seabee

flrickd said:


> Could you please!!! do one for Us ( Davis Family  Sebastian, FlL )   Thanks



There ya go...


----------



## memorykeeper

I'm experiencing the same problem. I saved it in paint but I can't edit it. I need help, please  
Linda


----------



## seabee

memorykeeper said:


> I'm experiencing the same problem. I saved it in paint but I can't edit it. I need help, please
> Linda




I don't think you will be able to change the lettering. Do you want the blank Mickey Head with out the lettering so you can fix it?


----------



## chief19spixi

I downloaded adobe photo shop today and it is great!! Take a look at my signature.. it's my very first disney creation!! woo hoo!!


----------



## terri01p

Seabee if you have time could you do me one ? 

Terri01p
  NC

Thanks alot...here's some flowers for your trouble...hehe


----------



## memorykeeper

terri01p said:


> Seabee if you have time could you do me one ?
> 
> Terri01p
> NC
> 
> Thanks alot...here's some flowers for your trouble...hehe



ME TOO!! I've tried everything and I can save it but not edit it. I would like one that says memorykeeper Stone mountain GA
Thanks in advance and here's another bouquet 
Linda


----------



## kc5grw

memorykeeper said:


> ME TOO!! I've tried everything and I can save it but not edit it. I would like one that says memorykeeper Stone mountain GA
> Thanks in advance and here's another bouquet
> Linda


 
Linda, look at post 81 on page 6. Seabee already created it for you.

or just follow the link http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24069654&postcount=81


----------



## seabee

memorykeeper said:


> ME TOO!! I've tried everything and I can save it but not edit it. I would like one that says memorykeeper Stone mountain GA
> Thanks in advance and here's another bouquet
> Linda



I did one for you, I think it is on page 6 or 7.


----------



## seabee

chief19spixi said:


> I downloaded adobe photo shop today and it is great!! Take a look at my signature.. it's my very first disney creation!! woo hoo!!



That is awesome! Good job, don't you love that program!


----------



## Momof626x3

I had my DH make one for me...made him download the font because I wanted to be like all the cool kids! It only cost me a beer .


----------



## Lil Connor

Momof626x3 said:


> I had my DH make one for me...made him download the font because I wanted to be like all the cool kids! It only cost me a beer .



Your husband sounds like a heck of a guy. If he'll do one for me I'll send him a six pack of his favorite beverage!


----------



## seabee

terri01p said:


> Seabee if you have time could you do me one ?
> 
> Terri01p
> NC
> 
> Thanks alot...here's some flowers for your trouble...hehe



Have a great weekend!


----------



## seabee

Momof626x3 said:


> I had my DH make one for me...made him download the font because I wanted to be like all the cool kids! It only cost me a beer .



Looks awesome Naomi, I like the blue lettering!


----------



## chief19spixi

seabee said:


> That is awesome! Good job, don't you love that program!


 

Thanks there will be more to come!! LOL


----------



## Lil Connor

SeeBee, I want to thank you publicly for making me a site sign. Me, my wife and kids are tickled "Green".  If you see my site sign at The Fort, stop by for a beer on me. I'd love to shake your hand.Thanks again.


----------



## 3gr8kids

Count me in for a great big "Thank You" and a  to Seabee for making me a sign!


----------



## seabee

Anytime! You guys give me so many laughs that I LOVE doing these for ya if you need me!


----------



## terri01p

Hey thanks alot Seabee...


----------



## seabee

Terri-
I just redid yours. I was just going to PM you. I found a different Walt font that shows your 01 better. Well, actually hold on....here it is..






Feel free to take which ever one you want. If anyone else wants theirs changed I will be more than happy to do it. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## terri01p

Seabee THANK YOU VERY MUCH !


----------



## kmurawski

Seabee, thank you!


----------



## seabee

You are both welcome! Anytime.


----------



## memorykeeper

seabee said:


> I did one for you, I think it is on page 6 or 7.



Thank YOU VERY MUCH!!!! I can't wait to visit FW and see all of these signs on sites  You're the greatest 
Linda


----------



## seabee

My husband and I were just laughing about that. I hope there are a lot of people there when we go in Oct. I would love to see all the DIS items around. Besides, it will be fun to see people I feel like I know, even though I haven't formally met them.


----------



## CampingChristy

Gatordad  - I live 10 miles from Braselton, GA.  ???????


----------



## Lil Connor

CampingChristy said:


> Gatordad  - I live 10 miles from Braselton, GA.  ???????



Howdy neighbor! I live in Chateau Elan.  Are you North or South of CE? Do you get to WDW much? It's cool to hear of others close by. Cheers!


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Here ya go, if you want to use it.




You are awesome Nicole....THANKS !!


----------



## Shannone1

chief19spixi said:


> I downloaded adobe photo shop today and it is great!! Take a look at my signature.. it's my very first disney creation!! woo hoo!!



Good job


----------



## chief19spixi

Thanks Shannone


----------



## seabee

Shannone1 said:


> You are awesome Nicole....THANKS !!



Did you get the one that I sent through PM? I added the "1" to it, and made the mickey head like everyone elses. Or maybe you didn't want to follow the crowd?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Who's taking bribes? I need one but I'm undecided, should it be "Tent Camping Mom" or just "TCM"?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Seabees are much better looking though!!


----------



## We4mickey

Can someone do one for us? I am computer challenged. Just ask my children. Hopefully we will be there in October, just too many things up in the air right now. We have a ressie, but just don't know yet.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## 4daubers

If I say please, will someone do one for me? Do you PM it or need an email?

Thanks!


----------



## Rhonda

I have deleted every post in this thread that is not on-topic (signs to identify ourselves).  If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## poohbearwithme

Lil Connor said:


> Howdy neighbor! I live in Chateau Elan.  Are you North or South of CE? Do you get to WDW much? It's cool to hear of others close by. Cheers!




I just moved from Gainesville, GA to Pensacola, FL about 8 months ago.  I really do miss it up there.  

BTW, I don't have photoshop and was wondering if I may ask someone for help in making us a FW sign also....


----------



## poohbearwithme

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Who's taking bribes? I need one but I'm undecided, should it be "Tent Camping Mom" or just "TCM"?




Definitely "Tent Camping Mom"...TCM is "Turner Classic Movies".


----------



## We4mickey

Thanks Rog!


----------



## Colson39

Ok, I've had a few drinks on a Saturday night, and all I have to say is I'm so happy to see all of us helping each other (feel free to delete this Rhonda...lol).

Honestly, as much of  a part of this community that I am, I tend to be an outcast when it comes to "real world" kind of stuff.  But seeing the passion that you guys have for this, I think I might just have to meet (and have a sign up) for some of you at Halloween


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Ok, I've had a few drinks on a Saturday night, and all I have to say is I'm so happy to see all of us helping each other (feel free to delete this Rhonda...lol).
> 
> Honestly, as much of  a part of this community that I am, I tend to be an outcast when it comes to "real world" kind of stuff.  But seeing the passion that you guys have for this, I think I might just have to meet (and have a sign up) for some of you at Halloween



I definitely can't speak for everyone, but I know for me personally It is easier for me to chat here than in the "real world" as you say.  You are in good company.  Having met all of you on this forum, and gotten to know you, I will proudly display my signs as well.  I look forward to chatting with so many of you one day!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## AuburnJen92

We do as well.  I know last december, we missed you by a couple of hours and I was so bummed.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> We do as well.  I know last december, we missed you by a couple of hours and I was so bummed.



I know!!!!!  I was bummed, too!  Hopefully we can remedy that soon!


----------



## AuburnJen92

consider it a mission then...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ooooooh!  I'm always up for a mission!  How exciting!


----------



## Rhonda

If somebody has time, can I have a sign too, please?  Pretty please??


----------



## Shannone1

seabee said:


> Did you get the one that I sent through PM? I added the "1" to it, and made the mickey head like everyone elses. Or maybe you didn't want to follow the crowd?



I did get it thanks.....I love it   I think I am going to print it and laminate it so I can put in it the front window of our motorhome


----------



## seabee

What a great job Rog!! Yours are just as awesome as mine! Thanks for taking over for me while I had to go to work. I have much more fun doing these signs though!


----------



## seabee

Here ya go Rhonda! I spiced yours up a bit. It shows your importance!


----------



## RvUsa

Did I just feel a breeze?  Or was that just a massive suck up???


----------



## poohbearwithme

A Big   Rog...


----------



## seabee




----------



## seabee

I have tried to look back and make sure I got everyone that wanted one. If you were overlooked and wanted a sign just shout out! Hope everyone has a FABULOUS weekend!


----------



## breick

May I have one please?  Thank you!  The Reick Family  Aledo, IL


----------



## seabee

Absolutely! I see that you are a pirate fan. Would you like yours in the Pirates font or the Disney font?


----------



## breick

Decisions, decisions, decisions...I'll go with the Disney font, thanks.


----------



## seabee

Here ya go...


----------



## Boomer1

I have tried to get make our own sign here but I guess I'm computer challenged. Would someone make a sign for us please? We live in New Brunswick , Canada which borders on the state of Maine. We plan on being at FW for Christmas & New Years for the fifth time this year. Would love to meet some of you.


----------



## Rhonda

seabee said:


> Here ya go Rhonda! I spiced yours up a bit. It shows your importance!  [/IMG]



Wow!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## FFerret

I want one!  I want one!
PleasePleasePlease!!!!

FFerret & Family
League City, TEXAS


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> What a great job Rog!! Yours are just as awesome as mine! Thanks for taking over for me while I had to go to work. I have much more fun doing these signs though!



...we can split the shifts up......I work nights already so...you can have days!!!! 

Unfortunately I cant easily outline or shadow yet, though.


----------



## flrickd

seabee said:


> There ya go...



Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFerret

BigDaddyRog said:


> ...we can split the shifts up......I work nights already so...you can have days!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I cant easily outline or shadow yet, though.




Outstanding!
Thankyouthankyouthankyou


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You guys are all very welcome....I have always printed stuff like this on photo paper for clearest results...and I use a clear page protector to keep the weather off of them....many have mentioned laminating them. Thats a great idea, but page protectors work just fine if you cant get it laminated.


----------



## 2goofycampers

we have also used clear contact paper before to protect and preserve........


----------



## BigDaddyRog

clear contact paper?...Ive never seen clear contact paper.....is that because its soooo clear? That would be like homestyle laminating. Yet another incredible idea...Im gonna have to look for that.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Thanks Rog! It's perfect!
.
.




.
.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Thanks Rog! It's perfect!
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .



What a GREAT SMILIE!!!!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

poohbearwithme said:


> Definitely "Tent Camping Mom"...TCM is "Turner Classic Movies".



So that's why it had such a familiar sound to it.


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> clear contact paper?...Ive never seen clear contact paper.....is that because its soooo clear? That would be like homestyle laminating. Yet another incredible idea...Im gonna have to look for that.



 look in the shelf liner aisle.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mr. Goofy is into making wood signs and wood burning . we are thinking a lime green mickey head with ....    on it. would you know if you saw that it was us 2 goofy campers?      thanks Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I would know it couldnt be ANYONE else!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Seabee......I tweaked the blank sitemarker a little bit...it has a clearer & slightly bigger Mickey on it(scanned it from John's sticker), as well as oval ears. Feel free to use it if you like....also anyone else who would like it....its yours.


----------



## seabee

Staples carries a "home laminating" paper. It's like clear contact paper. If my printing comp. doesn't work out that is what I am going to do.

Rog- You got it! We are the "A" Team-Actually the "S" team!


----------



## seabee

Looks great! I saved it!


----------



## kc5grw

BDR, Nicole, and anyone else using photoshop to create these signs. 

AutumnJen posted a link to her photoshop format file back in this post; http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24068528&postcount=78. It has everything in separate layers and is easier to manipulate the individual elements. I used her file when I created my sign.


----------



## LiteBrite

BigDaddyRog said:


> clear contact paper?...Ive never seen clear contact paper.....is that because its soooo clear? That would be like homestyle laminating. Yet another incredible idea...Im gonna have to look for that.



Clear contact paper is definitely the poor man's laminator.  I was a piano major in college, and was always having to buy expensive books of music whose covers would fall off from all the abuse they took getting hauled all over campus - clear contact paper on the covers worked like a charm!

To use it on the Mickey head design, you would just lay Mickey face down on the stick side on one sheet, then carefully lay the sticky side of a second sheet on the back.  Cut around the edge of the design with regular scissors, and there you go.


----------



## 2goofycampers

litebrite; what does this mean ???  Chief Supervising Officer of Lower Extremity Reptilian Accoutrements .. we have a few ideas, just curious.


----------



## Boomer1

BigDaddyRog said:


> ...we can split the shifts up......I work nights already so...you can have days!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately I cant easily outline or shadow yet, though.



Thank you , BDR.


----------



## JCJRSmith

2goofycampers said:


> litebrite; what does this mean ???  Chief Supervising Officer of Lower Extremity Reptilian Accoutrements .. we have a few ideas, just curious.




Sounds like they like Crocs


----------



## AuburnJen92

LiteBrite said:


> Clear contact paper is definitely the poor man's laminator.  I was a piano major in college, and was always having to buy expensive books of music whose covers would fall off from all the abuse they took getting hauled all over campus - clear contact paper on the covers worked like a charm!
> 
> To use it on the Mickey head design, you would just lay Mickey face down on the stick side on one sheet, then carefully lay the sticky side of a second sheet on the back.  Cut around the edge of the design with regular scissors, and there you go.



OMG!  I found someone else that did that in college!  I thought I was the only one!  (I minored in music!) We are going to take the design and cut the lime green mickey head on vinyl and our lettering and use clear ink jet printer stickers for the musket mickey and put it on a sign the size of a garage sale sign you would put out on Saturday.  If I can get away with it, I am going to make the mickey head as big as my cutter, 23inches!


----------



## 4daubers

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

After Seabee made me a new sign, I had to make a convertable backpack/purse to match, of course!!!!

I made this today:











The inside has lots of pockets.....


----------



## VACAMPER

Crafty you are.  I still need a sign.  We are however working on our lamp post tonight.  Dh attaching the ears as we speak.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Crafty you are.  I still need a sign.  We are however working on our lamp post tonight.  Dh attaching the ears as we speak.



Well, thank you!  I don't do signs.  I don't know how to work the photoshop stuff, but Seabee and Rog are VERY good at it!   I'm sure if you say "pretty please?  With sugar on top?"  that they would be happy to help you out!

 Make sure you post pics of that lamp!

BTW, I read somewhere that you have 3 girls!  I have 3 girls, too!  They are nearly 12, nearly 9 and 7.  That, coupled with the fact that we are practically living close enough to send smoke signals, we really should work something out for the summer!


----------



## VACAMPER

BDR, Pretty please with sugar on top?  PP said it would work.

My girls are 12, 9 next month & 3 in May.  So Claytor Lake or Randolph Park is a must for us to get together.  The girls would love that.  Do you work or a stay at home mom?  So of us SAHM's do lunch or breakfast on a regular basis you should join in.  Just a thought.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> BDR, Pretty please with sugar on top?  PP said it would work.
> 
> My girls are 12, 9 next month & 3 in May.  So Claytor Lake or Randolph Park is a must for us to get together.  The girls would love that.  Do you work or a stay at home mom?  So of us SAHM's do lunch or breakfast on a regular basis you should join in.  Just a thought.



I am a SAHM.  I'd love that!  Randolph Park is a blast!  We have a pool in our backyard, but it doesn't have all the extra stuff that Randolph has!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## VACAMPER

Great!  I'll let you know when.  They said something about breakfast Thursday but i'm not sure if i'll make it since we're leaving on Fri.  Depends on how many last min. things i've left myself to do.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

kc5grw said:


> BDR, Nicole, and anyone else using photoshop to create these signs.
> 
> AutumnJen posted a link to her photoshop format file back in this post; http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24068528&postcount=78. It has everything in separate layers and is easier to manipulate the individual elements. I used her file when I created my sign.



Thanks...I saw she had posted that....unfortunately I am using regular old MS PAINT to do these(hence the lack of creativity on mine). I cant even open that file yet.


----------



## VACAMPER

I'm sprinkling your sugar on top now.  Your so great!  Thanks!!  I'll hang it proudly next week!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

VACAMPER said:


> Great!  I'll let you know when.  They said something about breakfast Thursday but i'm not sure if i'll make it since we're leaving on Fri.  Depends on how many last min. things i've left myself to do.



 

Cool!  Let me know!


----------



## Lil Connor

poohbearwithme said:


> I just moved from Gainesville, GA to Pensacola, FL about 8 months ago.  I really do miss it up there.
> 
> BTW, I don't have photoshop and was wondering if I may ask someone for help in making us a FW sign also....



Great, I have a beach house at Ono Island, AL which is about 15 miles west of Pensacola. It's very nice down there I hope you will learn to love it.
Regards
Randy


----------



## VACAMPER

BDR, Not to complain, but here in VA there is an r in friends.  What else do ya'll leave out in LA?


----------



## RvUsa

do you mean in "fort fiends"?  it is supposed to be fiends, like fiendish....


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks...I saw she had posted that....unfortunately I am using regular old MS PAINT to do these(hence the lack of creativity on mine). I cant even open that file yet.


 
Oh, for some reason I thought you were using photoshop. Ahhh, I think I remember now, you had a trial copy that expired. That's where I got confused. Which really isn't difficult anymore.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> BDR, Not to complain, but here in VA there is an r in friends.  What else do ya'll leave out in LA?



I'm not THAT bad a spellur, is I?

As John said...its not supposed to be "fort friends"....check many sig pictures.... as in "fiending for a fort fix"


----------



## VACAMPER

I guess that is what I get for trying to be a smart%$#. I learned a new word today. not only is this an obsession but I is learning while i'm at it.  

Thanks again bdr for the sign.


----------



## seabee

kc5grw said:


> BDR, Nicole, and anyone else using photoshop to create these signs.
> 
> AutumnJen posted a link to her photoshop format file back in this post; http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=24068528&postcount=78. It has everything in separate layers and is easier to manipulate the individual elements. I used her file when I created my sign.



Thanks, I have it saved on my comp. that way too. I keep playing with it trying out new things. I made sure I saved it in layers so that I don't completely screw it up.


----------



## AuburnJen92

DH upsized the musket mickey on the psd file for everyone...if you would like me to post a link to the new and improved one, please let me know...


----------



## 3gr8kids

Please do, Jen, thanks!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok here you go...there are three links...

the first one is the original with the small musket mickey (psd)
http://pages.google.com/edit/majorsjc/rvsign.psd

the second one is the jpg version of the larger musket mickey
http://pages.google.com/edit/majorsjc/smsign.jpg

and the third is the psd of the larger musket mickey
http://pages.google.com/edit/majorsjc/smsign.psd

We actually took the musket mickey off our picture of our golf cart that we made in vinyl...enjoy!


----------



## auntie

Okay....I'm breaking down here and asking if someone could please make one for me.  I'd really appreciate it.   I can't pretend I know what I'm doing any longer..the truth is the truth..I admit it..I'm lost!


----------



## seabee

auntie said:


> Okay....I'm breaking down here and asking if someone could please make one for me.  I'd really appreciate it.   I can't pretend I know what I'm doing any longer..the truth is the truth..I admit it..I'm lost!




Here ya go...


----------



## kc5grw

auntie said:


> Okay....I'm breaking down here and asking if someone could please make one for me. I'd really appreciate it. I can't pretend I know what I'm doing any longer..the truth is the truth..I admit it..I'm lost!


 
Well Seabee got hers up before I finished this one. Right click on the thumbnail and "Save Target As..." to save it to your computer. I didn't upload the very large image here to save space.


----------



## AuburnJen92

here is one if you don't want the background on the lettering, dh is fooling around with photoshop and thought you might like something a little different...


----------



## kc5grw

So what's this going to be? A competition to see which one she actually uses at the Fort?


----------



## AuburnJen92

um, no, just options..


----------



## seabee

How do you post it so that it isn't big? I think she should use all 3!


----------



## AuburnJen92

you have to adjust the pixels and resize it..if you work big, it smooths out the errors when you reduce it


----------



## LONE-STAR

I could use some options  and if you could include my DW name TxTink


----------



## kc5grw

I use ImageShack to store my images, but I'm sure PhotoBucket probably has a similar feature. If you look in the list of posting options there should probably be a post as thumbnail option that you can grab and put into your message.


----------



## AuburnJen92

i am using googlepages off my gmail account...i sized them before i published them there though...


----------



## AuburnJen92

I just got DH to tweek mine a bit to match my personality....


----------



## auntie

Options are good!  I LOVE THEM! Thank you everyone ...I have different ideas for each already!


----------



## kc5grw

seabee said:


> How do you post it so that it isn't big? I think she should use all 3!


 
This is the display I get on ImageShack when I want to post a particular image. I'm sure the other services have something similar. I just upload these images full size. I will resize other images before uploading if I am not concerned about final image quality.


----------



## kc5grw

Pretty nice Jen.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> I just got DH to tweek mine a bit to match my personality....



The colors seem off


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks...I saw she had posted that....unfortunately I am using regular old MS PAINT to do these(hence the lack of creativity on mine). I cant even open that file yet.



Rog....In case you didn't know....As of last week Adobe is offering a *Free*
version of Photoshop at their website. 
I believe it's a stripped down version, but it's not supposed to have an expiration, as far as I know.
  There was quite a lot of chatter about it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> The colors seem off



only to you


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I figure since Gatordad and AuburnJen keep their team colors fight goin...Gatordad needs some ammo....


----------



## Gatordad

NICE....

I take back all those things I ever said about you....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

And I guess whats good for the gator, is good for the tiger....(just so I continue to remain neutral)


----------



## Gatordad

not only do i re-instate everything I said, but it's doubled.   and also directed at your wifes gay chihahua.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> not only do i re-instate everything I said, but it's doubled.   and also directed at your wifes gay chihahua.



LOL.....I'll just get you drunk and not respect you in the morning!!!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Those who don't have Photoshop:  I found this on a link from PC Magazine (http://www.pcmag.com).  It is called Paint.NET and it is a pretty feature rich paint/graphics program, completely free.  It was put together as a student project:  GET Paint.NET

Also, on the PC Magazine web site near the bottom of the page is a link to what they call the 157 Best Free Sofware Programs.  It is freakin' gold mine.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ok, Pete...I pumped yours up a notch above!!!


----------



## Gatordad

did i ever tell you that you were the best???


----------



## Colson39

Ok, so I keep on meaning to try this out but I just don't have the time.  Could someone please make me a sign, much appreciated!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Sheesh!  And they say women have mood swings!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> did i ever tell you that you were the best???



  You should trade your crocs in for "FLIP-FLOPS"!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson39 said:


> Ok, so I keep on meaning to try this out but I just don't have the time.  Could someone please make me a sign, much appreciated!!



Colson...I just downloaded a new program called GIMP(that really is the name of it...I HAD to download it!!!)...I'll make you my GIMP guinnea pig...and make you a sign to see how it comes out...if it sucks, I'll just make you one with the other program. This may take a little bit so I can figure it out.


----------



## lisa8200

BDR : I'm friendly, please be my friend
  Gatordad :OK, thanks for the gift, you can hang out with me
  BDR : Thanks, sshhh, Jen, don't tell Gatordad but this is for you
  Gatordad : Hey I was right about you all along, Its all me or nothing
  BDR : I'm sorry, here, this one is even better
  Gatordad :  Aaww, thanks

  Summary for Colson to make sure he doesn't miss anything while skimming the back post.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

JCJRSmith said:


> Those who don't have Photoshop:  I found this on a link from PC Magazine (http://www.pcmag.com).  It is called Paint.NET and it is a pretty feature rich paint/graphics program, completely free.  It was put together as a student project:  GET Paint.NET
> 
> Also, on the PC Magazine web site near the bottom of the page is a link to what they call the 157 Best Free Sofware Programs.  It is freakin' gold mine.



Thanks JERRY!!!!!! They had a knock off of photoshop called GIMP.....how could I resist?????


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lisa8200 said:


> BDR : I'm friendly, please be my friend
> Gatordad :OK, thanks for the gift, you can hang out with me
> BDR : Thanks, sshhh, Jen, don't tell Gatordad but this is for you
> Gatordad : Hey I was right about you all along, Its all me or nothing
> BDR : I'm sorry, here, this one is even better
> Gatordad :  Aaww, thanks
> 
> Summary for Colson to make sure he doesn't miss anything while skimming the back post.



Jeeez......when its summarized...I AM pathetic!!!!!


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jeeez......when its summarized...I AM pathetic!!!!!



   At least people don't spend the first couple of months reading you post thinking your a girl .

  Rog, do you still have the main template on your Myspace, I really should try to start making one for us.


----------



## Colson39

Nice, can't wait to see what you come up with!  I believe I've heard of GIMP before, it's supposed to be pretty good....


----------



## lisa8200

lisa8200 said:


> At least people don't spend the first couple of months reading you post thinking your a girl .
> 
> Rog, do you still have the main template on your Myspace, I really should try to start making one for us.



nevermind, I found it earlier in the thread


----------



## PolynesianPixie

lisa8200 said:


> BDR : I'm friendly, please be my friend
> Gatordad :OK, thanks for the gift, you can hang out with me
> BDR : Thanks, sshhh, Jen, don't tell Gatordad but this is for you
> Gatordad : Hey I was right about you all along, Its all me or nothing
> BDR : I'm sorry, here, this one is even better
> Gatordad :  Aaww, thanks
> 
> Summary for Colson to make sure he doesn't miss anything while skimming the back post.



Dang Mr. Lisa, you're good!

What amazes me more, is Rog~ how could you let Pete do that to you?  I mean, even after the dog comment?  Ouch!  

I'm curious anout the GIMP program, too.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Dang Mr. Lisa, you're good!
> 
> What amazes me more, is Rog~ how could you let Pete do that to you?  I mean, even after the dog comment?  Ouch!
> 
> I'm curious anout the GIMP program, too.



He and anyone else is welcome to slam the chifruithua all they like!!!


----------



## JCJRSmith

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks JERRY!!!!!! They had a knock off of photoshop called GIMP.....how could I resist?????



GIMP has been around for a LONG time - it is a standard in the Linux world and has, if I recall correctly, been recently ported over to Windows.  I think the name stand for *G*nu *IM*age *P*rogram, or some such nonsense like that.    Edited to add: Gnu Image Manipulation Program 

Colson39 - they have the source code for it out on the GIMP site too


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> He and anyone else is welcome to slam the *chifruithua* all they like!!!



How do you pronounce that?


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> And I guess whats good for the gator, is good for the tiger....(just so I continue to remain neutral)



see, at least you are fair...

thanks for the laugh this morning, i needed it!


----------



## Gatordad

lisa8200 said:


> At least people don't spend the first couple of months reading you post thinking your a girl .
> 
> Rog, do you still have the main template on your Myspace, I really should try to start making one for us.




I don't know where they'd get that thought of you as a girl?


----------



## Gatordad

lisa8200 said:


> BDR : I'm friendly, please be my friend
> Gatordad :OK, thanks for the gift, you can hang out with me
> BDR : Thanks, sshhh, Jen, don't tell Gatordad but this is for you
> Gatordad : Hey I was right about you all along, Its all me or nothing
> BDR : I'm sorry, here, this one is even better
> Gatordad :  Aaww, thanks
> 
> Summary for Colson to make sure he doesn't miss anything while skimming the back post.




NOW THAT IS FUNNY.


----------



## AuburnJen92

why do people think he was a girl??? probably from you....


----------



## lisa8200

Gatordad said:


> I don't know where they'd get that thought of you as a girl?



 Me either, you woud think that expecting people to spend unlimited hours researching every post by every person to verify that the name matched their percieved gender of the poster would not be to much to ask. It all comes down to laziness that I blame on the public school system. I for one can not condone such behavior.....


----------



## AuburnJen92

now just a minute, us skool teachers teech very wellll!

and unlike Gatordad, I always knew you weren't a girl...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> why do people think he was a girl??? probably from you....



Nope, Rog was trying to hit on him thinking he was a "hot blonde".  Instead, that hot blonde is his wife.  Awkward.


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> now just a minute, us skool teachers teech very wellll!
> 
> and unlike Gatordad, I always knew you weren't a girl...



I'm sure we are all friends and have a sense of humor but, I am going to refrain from using name perception to respond to this because that would be a whole new " soon to be locked thread " 

 Now, Back to the lime green Mickey's


----------



## lisa8200

PolynesianPixie said:


> Nope, Rog was trying to hit on him thinking he was a "hot blonde".  Instead, that hot blonde is his wife.  Awkward.



  I did marry out of my league. At least I have personality.


----------



## Colson39

> I did marry out of my league. At least I have personality.



I know the feeling...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

In my defense...Ive never hit on Mr Lisa, or anyone else on this or any other board. Im not a flirtatious type of guy at all...just ask my wife.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...Ive figured out outlines and shadows...


----------



## LONE-STAR

Dear Rog

         Would you mind making me one. Could you put the DW name on it to TxTink. 

                                                                     Thank you
                                                                        LONE-STAR


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> How do you pronounce that?



cha-fruit-wa


----------



## Rhonda




----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


>



 

Thanks for clearing up that pronunciation, Rog.  I was giving myself a headache trying to figure that out!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

I've been gone for a week and I'm in the process of catching up here on the dis.....I love the logo idea.  Could someone PLEASE make one for me????   I'm a tech idiot.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> Dear Rog
> 
> Would you mind making me one. Could you put the DW name on it to TxTink.
> 
> Thank you
> LONE-STAR



Sure LStar...I'll have it by this evening sometime.....still trying to learn new stuff on gimp.


----------



## mrsscooter

So, as I have stated before, that I am an idiot when it comes to using all this fancy computer stuff, can someone tell me how to add my lime green to my signature?  Again, thanks Seabee


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ok, Pete...I pumped yours up a notch above!!!



I LOVE IT!!! Rog, your package is on the way, you should see it in a few days!!!


----------



## Colson39

Thanks Rog!!!  Love it, you did a good job with your new program   Gotta print this sucker up now!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks again Seabee...cant wait to get it...Im playing with gimp, but Im at least a little more familiar with photoshop!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gettin' better......






and


----------



## seabee

drafthorsecrazy said:


> I've been gone for a week and I'm in the process of catching up here on the dis.....I love the logo idea.  Could someone PLEASE make one for me????   I'm a tech idiot.


----------



## seabee

ooops, Rog beat me! Well, there now you have one for each side of the trailer!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> ooops, Rog beat me! Well, there now you have one for each side of the trailer!



Seabee    Im sorry...I didnt know you were working on it....my shifts over!!!! 

This gimp is very similar to PS, but everything is so hidden and labeled differently that Im getting frustrted, but slowly picking it apart.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gettin' better......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



Thanks Rog looks great the DW will be very HAPPY


----------



## loveDmouse

Here is a dumb question but I gotta ask.   I see that a lot of you have made the signs small and put them in your signature.  Do you have to have one of these programs (photo shop) to do that?  I know, dumb question.  Sorry.


----------



## mrsscooter

loveDmouse said:


> Here is a dumb question but I gotta ask.   I see that a lot of you have made the signs small and put them in your signature.  Do you have to have one of these programs (photo shop) to do that?  I know, dumb question.  Sorry.



I had asked the same thing......hopefully we'll find out soon!


----------



## seabee

Nope you just have to upload it to a photo hosting site. I use photobucket.com. Once you have it uploaded you can resize it and get an image code. You just paste the image code into your sig.

Or once you have the image code you can go into your control panel to edit your sig. and click on the square with the mnts. and put in the code there.


----------



## mrsscooter

woowoo thanks again!!!  You are so my hero! LOL  (now lets see if I can figure this out)


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> Seabee    Im sorry...I didnt know you were working on it....my shifts over!!!!
> 
> This gimp is very similar to PS, but everything is so hidden and labeled differently that Im getting frustrted, but slowly picking it apart.




Don't be sorry, I was slow. LOL. As long as everyone that wants one gets a sign, it doesn't matter who does it. I like your signs. My yellow doesn't show up good against the white. I am going to have to mess around and find out how to fix that. Fabulous job!!


----------



## seabee

mrsscooter said:


> woowoo thanks again!!!  You are so my hero! LOL  (now lets see if I can figure this out)



LOL, have fun!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


> ... I am going to have to mess around and find out how to fix that....



its in your drop shadow's opacity level (not sure of exact term in PS) adjust it to 90-100%


----------



## Dis Dawg

Man, you guys are good! I'd love if someone could make a sign for me.

Dis Dawg
Buford
GA

Thanks, I look forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## chief19spixi

Geeze ROG looks like you have been busy!!


----------



## seabee

Rog-I love your Mickey Head! I need to download this GIMP. My opacity doesn't change the yellow. Maybe if I bring my drop shadow in a bit. hhmmm... back to the drawing board!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I fell asleep on the laptop last night trying to learn this program!!! Nothing new there.


----------



## Catrinabeach

Could I possibly get one of the signs as well if someone has time ?


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> I fell asleep on the laptop last night trying to learn this program!!! Nothing new there.



Rog, that's truly amazing. I owe you one, Thanks alot!


----------



## seabee

Catrinabeach said:


> Could I possibly get one of the signs as well if someone has time ?



I will do one for ya, just need to know where you are from.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Catrinabeach said:


> Could I possibly get one of the signs as well if someone has time ?



I'll get ya one up in a bit

Dawg...all I ask is that you be who you say you are. Most of us here are honest, good people.....we like it that way. Being yourself is all you owe anyone.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ohhh...Seabee's got ya already!!


----------



## Catrinabeach

seabee said:


> I will do one for ya, just need to know where you are from.



I'm from British Columbia, Canada !  Thanks for making me one !


----------



## seabee

Here ya go...


----------



## seabee

Catrinabeach said:


> I'm from British Columbia, Canada !  Thanks for making me one !



Hey you wouldn't know aprx. how long it takes to ship to Maine by any chance? I bought something off of Ebay from British Columbia and I was curious how long it might take to get to me.


----------



## Catrinabeach

I know when I ship into the USA it takes 2-3 wks for them to get it airmail depending on customs.  Usually 2 wks.  

And that's to MS or CT !  

Thanks so much for doing one so fast !  I'm super excited to use it on our trip !


----------



## seabee

WOW!!  No problem, have a great trip!


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Thanks BDR and Seabee!   You guys are great!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No problem Susan...always a pleasure for a real person who doesnt have 2 dis names!!!


----------



## chief19spixi

Hey there should be a sticky created for those who want rog to make a sign for them!! LOL


----------



## VACAMPER

Maybe he should start charging.  That way he'd have money for his golf cart.


----------



## Us3

Oh no...I was just about to ask and say...PLEASE?  Seriously, if either of you guys have time to add our user name and location on one...I'd appreciate it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sure...it only takes a finger to type...I cant charge anyone for that!!! Anyone else need one while Im taking names?


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Us3

Thank you BDR!


----------



## Dis Dawg

BDR, is that photoshop you're using? Man it looks awesome!


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> I'll get ya one up in a bit
> 
> Dawg...all I ask is that you be who you say you are. Most of us here are honest, good people.....we like it that way. Being yourself is all you owe anyone.



I agree Rog. Will do, Dis Dawg is the real deal. Thanks again.

BDR, I sent you a PM, Regards


----------



## BigDaddyRog

no PM recieved


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> no PM recieved



Sorry, I announced before I typed


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sure...it only takes a finger to type...I cant charge anyone for that!!! Anyone else need one while Im taking names?



Well, since your offering.. could you make one that has The Halls and one with the user name. One for Disney and one for everywhere else.Both with Location.

    Mr. Lisa


----------



## BigDaddyRog

and


----------



## lisa8200

Thanks Rog,
   One of these days I'm going to learn to work this pile of software I have.


----------



## Rhonda

Good job, BDR!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Mike and Rhonda.....(& yes, Rhonda, I DO know what you're referring to)


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks Mike and Rhonda.....(& yes, Rhonda, I DO know what you're referring to)



They gotta be referring to those unreal Site signs that you've been so selflessly creating for everyone.  Three cheers for Rog!


----------



## Rhonda

Dis Dawg said:


> They gotta be referring to those unreal Site signs that you've been so selflessly creating for everyone.  Three cheers for Rog!



I don't think they knew what they were getting into, when they started this!   

But, it is really nice of you guys!


----------



## seabee

This sign thing has taken off like a wild fire! But it is fun to make them and I can't wait to go down in Oct. and see everyone's signs posted. I'm looking forward to meeting all you guys!! Just look at it as Rog and I are beautifying the fort with a little greenery!! Sorry, my spelling is a mess. Take care y'all! Oh, and I am online for a while, taking over the night shift. LOL.If there is anyone who hasn't gotten a sign yet and wants one give me a shout!


----------



## kmurawski

If I put this on a flash drive and take it to a sign shop can they "do things" with it?


----------



## abbdrey

Hello All!  We just got back from the Fort today.  I looked through alot of the loops and did not notice any green Mickey's.  We were in the 800 loop and did notice a mickey post that had been there since our last trip (at the beginning of February).  We are looking forward to our next trip!!


----------



## seabee

kmurawski said:


> If I put this on a flash drive and take it to a sign shop can they "do things" with it?



Hmmm, I don't know, I can send it to you in layers and if they have photoshop(which they prob. do) they might be able to. Let me go in and set it up for ya.


----------



## kmurawski

You are a computer genius!


----------



## seabee

kmurawski said:


> You are a computer genius!



Don't say that yet, I don't even know if I can do it.


----------



## seabee

Kim,

I just noticed on the first sign I had done that there wasn't a "K" on it. The second one I did had the "K" do you want me to take it off? Not a problem at all to do that. Sorry I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## abbdrey

seabee said:


> Kim,
> 
> I just noticed on the first sign I had done that there wasn't a "K" on it. The second one I did had the "K" do you want me to take it off? Not a problem at all to do that. Sorry I wasn't paying attention.



Hello,  That would be great!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Sonoma

These signs are great!  I would love one when you have time.  TIA

Jennifer


----------



## seabee

Here ya go Jennifer...


----------



## seabee

abbdrey said:


> Hello,  That would be great!!!  Thanks so much!



I didn't realize you and kmurawski were the same! Learn something new everyday. I will send that to you by email again. Take care.


----------



## Sonoma

Thanks Seabee!

Jennifer


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This persom PMd me requesting a sign, and I thought the name was soo cool, I had to post it publicly and invite them to the boards, because with a name like this...they should be involved in the boards!!!

Welcome!!


----------



## Colson39

Hah!  That IS a cool name...lol


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Sonoma said:


> Thanks Seabee!
> 
> Jennifer



Hey Jennifer,

Your pictures are great! My mom lives in Grove City now too!


----------



## cyberdeb

Can someone make me one too!!!
Cyberdeb 
Warminster, PA


----------



## Dis Dawg

BigDaddyRog said:


> This persom PMd me requesting a sign, and I thought the name was soo cool, I had to post it publicly and invite them to the boards, because with a name like this...they should be involved in the boards!!!
> 
> Welcome!!
> 
> Rog, I love it. I wish I had thought of it. I'd love to have it as a screen name.


----------



## seabee

Here ya go Deb...


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Damn.....Im sorry AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## CaptKen

I sure am glad no one suggested tapping their feet in the bathhouse.


----------



## abbdrey

seabee said:


> Kim,
> 
> I just noticed on the first sign I had done that there wasn't a "K" on it. The second one I did had the "K" do you want me to take it off? Not a problem at all to do that. Sorry I wasn't paying attention.



I see where all this confusion started with me and kmurawski!!!!!!!!   I thought seabee was just being nice and offering to make me a sign because I was not able to identify the members while I was out at Fort Wilderness.  When she titled her message to Kim - my name - I thought she was referring to me not kmurawski!!  I can be such a blonde sometimes!!!  

I was wondering why she would put Kim on my sign and then miss the K, but I thought it was nice anyway.  I would love a sign as well seabee if you would make me one!!!

Sorry for the confusion - I am just Abbdrey or Kim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ynottony99

*I have been fiddling around with the sign, but just can't come up with anything as good as the ones you all are making.  Can I ask someone to pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzeee make me one too???*


----------



## wildernesswookies

BigDaddyRog said:


> This persom PMd me requesting a sign, and I thought the name was soo cool, I had to post it publicly and invite them to the boards, because with a name like this...they should be involved in the boards!!!
> 
> Welcome!!]



Thanks alot BDR!!  I love it.  My husband helped me come up with this name.  He is a Star Wars Freak.  Hope to meet you Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## kmurawski

Thanks I got both and didn't even notice.  I am trying to open it but do not have Photoshop.  As soon as DH stops playing the XBOX I'll have him download it.  Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!  I told you you are a genius.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wookies...your welcome and welcome to the DIS!








and


----------



## abbdrey

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wookies...your welcome and welcome to the DIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much BDR - I love it!  We will be back at the Fort at the beginning of May and I will be sure to print this and put it up in our camper.  I will be looking around for the others.  Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## ~Kristina~

My computer hates me, can someone make me one??  Please??  I have beer!    <-- pretend that's beer in the cup!


----------



## terri01p

~Kristina~ said:


> My computer hates me, can someone make me one??  Please??  I have beer!    <-- pretend that's beer in the cup!




Kristina is my favorite name...it's also my dd. Hehe


----------



## seabee

Here ya go Kristina...


----------



## seabee

Sonoma said:


> Thanks Seabee!
> 
> Jennifer




No problem! Your very welcome!


----------



## seabee

abbdrey said:


> I see where all this confusion started with me and kmurawski!!!!!!!!   I thought seabee was just being nice and offering to make me a sign because I was not able to identify the members while I was out at Fort Wilderness.  When she titled her message to Kim - my name - I thought she was referring to me not kmurawski!!  I can be such a blonde sometimes!!!
> 
> I was wondering why she would put Kim on my sign and then miss the K, but I thought it was nice anyway.  I would love a sign as well seabee if you would make me one!!!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion - I am just Abbdrey or Kim!!!!!!!!!



  I see that BDR set you up great! Sorry about all the confusion. I would have made one for you if I knew you needed one!


----------



## ynottony99

*Thanks BDR!!!  I really do appreciate it *


----------



## ~Kristina~

Thanks so much!!  I love it!!


----------



## jaxpooh

I need one too please.
Jaxpooh
Jax, FL (or Jacksonville, whatever looks better)

I don't have a printer, so if anyone is willing to print it out and mail it to me I would be happy to pay for the ink and postage. I would love to get it laminated to hang from my Mickey lamp post.


----------



## seabee

You can upload it to a website that will print it for you. My DH found a few that would print them in weather proof paper.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## surferrat

We had ours on the front of the TT this past week...Stack had his on his truck....Bradisgoofy had his and so did CampingKristy


----------



## jaxpooh

Thanks Big Daddy Rog! Where are you guys uploading them to be printed?
Could you make one for M-S Jaxjag, Jax FL to please? She is parked right next to Auburn Jen right now


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jaxpooh...just right click on the sign and save it to your desktop....print it from there.


----------



## Rhonda

I right clicked on it, copied to the clipboard, then pasted into a blank Powerpoint page.


----------



## scotiacat

Um, BDR, could I possibly add my request to the thread?  I'm in Massachusetts.  Thanks.


----------



## seabee




----------



## fldisneymommyto2

We are leaving Wednesday... anybody willing to make me a sign???   Thank you!!!   I just found out we are in the 300 loop


----------



## disneediva

Could I please get one too, we are from New Orleans..
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Wistful_Thinking

PLEASE o PLEASE o PLEASE....one for me too......   TEXAS

as in Universtity of TEXAS!!!!


----------



## scotiacat

Thanks Seabee for the sign!


----------



## kc5grw

FYI. I just started a new thread http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1781519. Go there if you would like info and links to the resources you need to build your own custom signs.


----------



## seabee

The scrolling "title" under my username just cracks me up! I don't know who put it there, but it gave me a good chuckle today. Here ya go guys!...


----------



## kc5grw

seabee said:


> The scrolling "title" under my username just cracks me up! I don't know who put it there, but it gave me a good chuckle today. Here ya go guys!...


 
That would be the work of the Tag Fairy.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CONGRATS Seabee!!! Ive never seen a scrolling tag here before, thats great!


Wistful Thinking....your name is really cool


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

thanks Seabee... You ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## seabee

You should have one too! Hey, have you been playing with photoshop?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Not yet...I was waiting to install it till today(i work crazy hours on the weekends), But I aint feeling to hot right now....my head hurts everytime I tap a key posting here......um, I guess I should come out in the open here....I AM THE BIGGEST WHINER when Im sick!!!(like ya'll couldnt tell already)


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> I guess I should come out in the open here....I AM THE BIGGEST WHINER when Im sick!!!(like ya'll couldnt tell already)



Denise always tells me that it's us big guys who will leave the cave everyday to kill something an drag it home that are the biggest whiners when sick. I have no idea what she's talk'n bout.  ,,Frank


----------



## tinah159

BigDaddyRog said:


> But I aint feeling to hot right now....my head hurts everytime I tap a key posting here......um, I guess I should come out in the open here....I AM THE BIGGEST WHINER when Im sick!!!(like ya'll couldnt tell already)



Maybe a Hot Toddy would help!


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> I aint feeling to hot right now....my head hurts everytime I tap a key posting here......um, I guess I should come out in the open here....I AM THE BIGGEST WHINER when Im sick!!!(like ya'll couldnt tell already)


----------



## RvUsa

Congrats you got tagged, thats the first one I have seen on the camping boards yet.  Only on the other dis areas...  see being nice does pay!


----------



## seabee

Well then, I feel very special!


----------



## jaxpooh

Thanks for making my sister's sign BDR! When I asked where you guys were uploading them to be printed, I meant what website...when I said I was willing to pay someone to print it and mail it to me, someone said they uploaded theirs to a website that printed it on weather proof paper.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

OIC...sorry about the misunderstanding...sometimes ya need to draw me a map and talk to me like Barney the Dinosaur for me to have a clue!!


----------



## Rhonda

tinah159 said:


> Maybe a Hot Toddy would help!



Ok...funny story....I should get points for going off-topic here...

When we were first married (I was 18 and never had a drink in my life!) Scott caught a bad cold.  And, being the great wife that I wanted to be, I made him what I thought was a Hot Toddy!  I poured a CUP of brandy, and heated it up in the microwave with a teaspoon of lemon juice!  LOL!!   Needless to say, Scott forgot about his cold after about 1/2 hour!


----------



## seabee

Rhonda

Jaxpooh-the site my DH was thinking of using is www.wallhogs.com we were thinking of doing a vinyl decal(I think). Although in another thread Stacktester was thinking of making a flag, I like that idea.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Alcohol is NEVER off topic!!!


----------



## kc5grw

BigDaddyRog said:


> Alcohol is NEVER off topic!!!


So true. Alcohol is part of camping.


----------



## RvUsa

kc5grw said:


> So true. Alcohol is part of camping.



And usually child conception....


----------



## jaxpooh

Been there done that 

I like the flag idea too.


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> Ok...funny story....I should get points for going off-topic here...
> 
> When we were first married (I was 18 and never had a drink in my life!) Scott caught a bad cold.  And, being the great wife that I wanted to be, I made him what I thought was a Hot Toddy!  I poured a CUP of brandy, and heated it up in the microwave with a teaspoon of lemon juice!  LOL!!   Needless to say, Scott forgot about his cold after about 1/2 hour!



They had microwaves back then huh? Who would've known?  



jaxpooh said:


> Been there done that
> 
> I like the flag idea too.



Just remember who's idea the flag was my dear. I want credit for it if somebody get's one first. Oh and that's if I'm still here after the punch I just took at Rhonda


----------



## 5happycampers

Could I possibly get a sign?     I would really appreciate it!

We live in Tennessee

Thanks!!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Okay.... I love my sign that Seabee made me, but I am so freaking illiterate on the computer!!!  I want to put it into my siggie, but I can't!!  Any tips!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> Okay.... I love my sign that Seabee made me, but I am so freaking illiterate on the computer!!!  I want to put it into my siggie, but I can't!!  Any tips!!



You have to upload it to a site like photobucket (which is free) and then copy and paste the img code to your siggy.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Thanks Ami!!!  After neglecting my children for an hour or so... I got it to work!!!!  Now I need to get back to packing!


----------



## Rhonda

stacktester said:


> They had microwaves back then huh? Who would've known?


----------



## 3gr8kids

seabee said:


> Rhonda
> 
> Jaxpooh-the site my DH was thinking of using is www.wallhogs.com we were thinking of doing a vinyl decal(I think). Although in another thread Stacktester was thinking of making a flag, I like that idea.



I love the flag idea!!  (Thanks Stacktester!)


----------



## seabee

5happycampers said:


> Could I possibly get a sign?     I would really appreciate it!
> 
> We live in Tennessee
> 
> Thanks!!!




Here ya go...


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am ordering sign posts (the ones that look like for sale signs) that you push into the ground.  I have to order them in bulk, so I will make the first one in vinyl and post it in the next week (as soon as my lime green vinyl and tan (for Stacktester) comes in.  If y'all like it, we can work something out.  I certainly don't need all those signs!


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am ordering sign posts (the ones that look like for sale signs) that you push into the ground.  I have to order them in bulk, so I will make the first one in vinyl and post it in the next week (as soon as my lime green vinyl and tan (for Stacktester) comes in.  If y'all like it, we can work something out.  I certainly don't need all those signs!



That's a great idea.


----------



## 5happycampers

Thank you for my sign Seabee!


----------



## seabee

Your welcome! Happy camping!


----------



## Wistful_Thinking

Thanks soooooo Much for my sign Seabee !!


----------



## seabee

Your welcome!


----------



## THE GRIND

hey Rog, can you make one for me, THE ISOMS, Quitman,tx


----------



## seabee

Here ya go...


----------



## kg66

When we went to The Fort for Halloween last year, I made this really cool flag that we attached to our Mickey Post Light. Now if someone would remind me how to upload it, I'll post it.   We met a few Disers that recognized it right away. Any suggestions to post the picture, not put it in my signature.


----------



## 2goofycampers

kg66 said:


> When we went to The Fort for Halloween last year, I made this really cool flag that we attached to our Mickey Post Light. Now if someone would remind me how to upload it, I'll post it.   We met a few Disers that recognized it right away. Any suggestions to post the picture, not put it in my signature.



upload pic from your computer to photobucket.com or the like, then post here using the


----------



## kg66

Let's try this....


----------



## kg66

To the OP thanks for your help, it really was pretty easy!


----------



## kg66

Hey Seabee, those green mickey head signs you're making up, can they be made into magnets for your golf cart? If so, could you please make one for us, and help me with the directions to transfer it to a magnetic sheet? Thanks so much!


----------



## seabee

I don't see why you couldn't. Just right click on the img and save it to your computer. Then you can just print it on your own printer or upload it to a printing site that does magnets. Here ya go...


----------



## Mickey Canada

Seabee, can you plz post a blank green Mickey so that for those that wish to C+P to PPT, they can.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Okay, I haven't caught up on all the posts but I know you guys were making signs for most that requested earlier.  

Are you burnt, or could you make one for me still?   

I would appreciate it but I don't want to be a bother. 

I also would sort of like to have one that says "my last name Family" but, I don't know if I want to post my last name on the Net or, if it's a good idea at the campground.  Part of me says who cares and the other part says you're just asking for trouble. 

Any way, thanks if you can make one for me.  And, thanks for listening if you can't.


----------



## seabee

I certainly can make you one! Here ya go...





And the blank one for anyone that wants it...


----------



## Mickey Canada

Thank you for the blank!!


----------



## kg66

Thanks Seabee, I love it! It'll look great on our golf cart....
You rock!!!!


----------



## THE GRIND

thank you sooooooooooooooo much see yea at the fort


----------



## seabee

Anytime guys!!


----------



## HappyCamper87

Have to add my thanks too.  

Now I have to get my DD to download it for me because I am really bad at that stuff. 

Grateful the computer literate.


----------



## carolynb

We are from Ontario Canada too and are having problems finding supplies for mickey lamp post in Canada. Kg66 - did you get your supplies here or in the USA? Are the globes acrylic or glass? We are going to FW for the first time in October and DH wants to make a Mickey lamp post. We live in the Niagara area. Thanks for any info. Can't wait to start making the lamp post!!


----------



## ntsammy5




----------



## AuburnJen92

carolynb said:


> We are from Ontario Canada too and are having problems finding supplies for mickey lamp post in Canada. Kg66 - did you get your supplies here or in the USA? Are the globes acrylic or glass? We are going to FW for the first time in October and DH wants to make a Mickey lamp post. We live in the Niagara area. Thanks for any info. Can't wait to start making the lamp post!!



ours are acrylic and i am sure home depot will ship to your house...also there are other places online that ship the globes..i was thinking of getting a black set, but they are really expensive, about twice as much


----------



## StepInTime

If its not too much could someone make one for me? I downloaded the mickey can't seem to download the font! Thanks


----------



## seabee

Absolutely! Here ya go...


----------



## bradisgoofy

kg66 said:


> Hey Seabee, those green mickey head signs you're making up, can they be made into magnets for your golf cart? If so, could you please make one for us, and help me with the directions to transfer it to a magnetic sheet? Thanks so much!


Aren't most golf carts made of fiberglass or plastic ?


----------



## seabee

There is a site my DH found that will print it like a sticker(I think). It's www.wallhogs.com  You can make HUGE prints for you walls, etc. We just did 2  4.5 ft x 5 ft pics that we put on cardboard and cut out the faces. Hilarious. We had a party and people stuck their faces in the holes. Good times!
 That just made me think. We should take a pic of Sundee and cut out the face, put it on the porch and stick our faces through it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bradisgoofy said:


> Aren't most golf carts made of fiberglass or plastic ?



EZGO has a "medalist" that has a metal body...that is the only one I know of.


----------



## StepInTime

Thanks for the sign, Seabee


----------



## seabee

Anytime my friend


----------



## WildDisNut

SeeBee, your signs look great. Could I get one frm you? Thank You!


----------



## seabee

Absolutely,


----------



## Mmketeer

AuburnJen92 said:


> I am ordering sign posts (the ones that look like for sale signs) that you push into the ground.  I have to order them in bulk, so I will make the first one in vinyl and post it in the next week (as soon as my lime green vinyl and tan (for Stacktester) comes in.  If y'all like it, we can work something out.  I certainly don't need all those signs!



I know I'd be curious to see how it turned out and what the cost would be. So, be sure to let me know when your done.  

I don't think you can ever have to much Disney stuff at Disney. <BG>


----------



## Flametamr

Hi Seabee, Can you make me a sign too please. And if possible make a second one without the Musket Mickey on it too. I want to display it at POFQ this trip. I probably won't make a Fort trip until December of 09. 

Flametamr Mobile, AL

Also if someone has a source for magnetic or vinyl signs pm me.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Mmketeer said:


> I know I'd be curious to see how it turned out and what the cost would be. So, be sure to let me know when your done.
> 
> I don't think you can ever have to much Disney stuff at Disney. <BG>



I should have it done this weekend and will post the results.  So far, it looks promising.


----------



## seabee

Flametamr said:


> Hi Seabee, Can you make me a sign too please. And if possible make a second one without the Musket Mickey on it too. I want to display it at POFQ this trip. I probably won't make a Fort trip until December of 09.
> 
> Flametamr Mobile, AL
> 
> Also if someone has a source for magnetic or vinyl signs pm me.



You got it! Just give me a min and I will have it up.


----------



## seabee

As for vinyl, you could try www.wallhogs.com or just print it and go to staples to get a "self laminating" paper. I haven't quite figured out what I want to do with ours yet. Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Flametamr

Thanks a lot. I dont have a photoshop program.


----------



## seabee

Anytime!


----------



## beccaewert

Question: When anyone else prints this off on there computer--does anyone's mickey head appear to turn green (like kermit the frog) and not neon green? Because My mickey head is neon green on my screen but I have a laser printer (I just install all new ink cartridges--so that can't be it) and it printed grass green


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its not just you....I actually made the sign...and its too dark a green on my printer as well....you can use a paint program and fill it with a LIGHTER GREEN and see if that neons it up a bit!


----------



## VACAMPER

beccaewert said:


> Question: When anyone else prints this off on there computer--does anyone's mickey head appear to turn green (like kermit the frog) and not neon green? Because My mickey head is neon green on my screen but I have a laser printer (I just install all new ink cartridges--so that can't be it) and it printed grass green



No worries. Stacktester will still hunt you down to meet you and get his picture taken.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Nicole-

I can't believe that I am going to drink the Kool Aide, but I do have another trip to the Fort fast approaching, and maybe, just maybe, I might have use for a Dis Board sign . . .

So, could you please make one for Tri-Circle-D?

Thanks!

TCD


----------



## beccaewert

Thanks Rog...I've been watching the camping board forever, and I finally decided to start posting! I just didn't want to be the only "kermit" dis'er sign in FW soon....I am going May26-June3!


----------



## Mmketeer

AuburnJen92 said:


> I should have it done this weekend and will post the results.  So far, it looks promising.



Awesome, I like the sound of that. <BG> Hey, one more day til the weekend! Wahoo!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

beccaewert said:


> Thanks Rog...I've been watching the camping board forever, and I finally decided to start posting! I just didn't want to be the only "kermit" dis'er sign in FW soon....I am going May26-June3!



Thats great becca....I'll be there the same time!!

Here ya go Tri-circle-d


----------



## Tri-circle-D

BigDaddyRog said:


> Here ya go Tri-circle-d




BDR-

THANK YOU!!
I will have to figure out how to use this yet preserve my secret identity. 

TCD


----------



## bradisgoofy

VACAMPER said:


> No worries. Stacktester will still hunt you down to meet you and get his picture taken.


Oh ya.


----------



## seabee

There's another picture spot to be sought out, see how many "OTHER" people's signs you can take your pic with!


----------



## Colson39

seabee said:


> There's another picture spot to be sought out, see how many "OTHER" people's signs you can take your pic with!



Wow, that's great idea, people can have random pictures with other Disboards members signs.  Although, I would be a little nice about it, and only take it if it's on the outside, I wouldn't walk into someone's campsite to take one...lol


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Colson39 said:


> I wouldn't walk into someone's campsite to take one...lol



I would.  

TCD


----------



## Colson39

Yea, but they would never see you behind all the tree branches sticking out of your overalls


----------



## PrincessNana

beccaewert said:


> Question: When anyone else prints this off on there computer--does anyone's mickey head appear to turn green (like kermit the frog) and not neon green? Because My mickey head is neon green on my screen but I have a laser printer (I just install all new ink cartridges--so that can't be it) and it printed grass green



Mine didn't turn out lime green either. I just changed my ink cartridges also so I'm thinking the color may be off in my cartridges. (I was able to print lime green before I changed cartridges) I'm not advanced enough to play with the color in any program. But, I'm so bad, I downloaded the Disney Fonts and can't figure out how to use them.


----------



## beccaewert

I doubt its your ink cartridge,..because mine did the same thing. Did you go to mickeyavenue (i think thats what its called---if not I'm sure they'll correct me)...there's a step by step thing on telling you how to install different disney fonts....have you tried that?


----------



## rumrunnergirl

I would like one too, like back on page 6 or 7 (with the partial yellow outline), saying:

Rumrunnergirl    Cape Coral, FL

and then do I save it and use vista print to have magnets made? We will have our first FW camping trip in September. Thanks!


----------



## seabee

I don't know if you want one like the ones I have been doing or one like KC5GRW's. I can't do one like that, but here is this. If you wanted something different just let me know and I can try and do it for you! Enjoy!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

It looks great, thank you! Do you think I should capitalize the "g', since it's two words? And then I save the pic and upload it somewhere where they make magnets, right?


----------



## seabee

Yup, just right click on the image and save it. Then you can upload it like you would any image for printing. How's this?


----------



## AuburnJen92

I put this on the chit chat thread, but here is the prototype for the sign, it will be 24 by 18 when finished...we are practicing on a garage sale sign, so I had to layer the white to cover up GARAGE SALE!  More pics in the coming days...






[/URL]


----------



## ffpm63

Seabee
Could I get one of those signs try as I might I just cannot get it as nice as yours. FFPM63 Newark, IL 

Thank You


----------



## seabee

Ahh, thanks. Sure can, here ya go....


----------



## seabee

Jen that looks great! Nice job!!!


----------



## Mmketeer

AuburnJen92 said:


> I put this on the chit chat thread, but here is the prototype for the sign, it will be 24 by 18 when finished...we are practicing on a garage sale sign, so I had to layer the white to cover up GARAGE SALE!  More pics in the coming days...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Wow, that looks great! Did it cost you a bomb to make?


----------



## ffpm63

Thanks it looks great


----------



## AuburnJen92

Mmketeer said:


> Wow, that looks great! Did it cost you a bomb to make?



No, I have all the materials here.  Pm me for more info.


----------



## seabee

ffpm63 said:


> Thanks it looks great


Your welcome!


----------



## bord1niowa

I've given up on finding the white globes that would work for the Mickey lightpost so I would like to make a sign with green lights like the one above.  I have never been good at adding the fonts so could I possibly trouble you for the Lime green Mickey with Bord1niowa and Cedar Rapids, IA  ???  Please ?  Can't wait to put it up in June!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## bord1niowa

Thanks a ton Rog!


----------



## rumrunnergirl

seabee said:


> Yup, just right click on the image and save it. Then you can upload it like you would any image for printing. How's this?



Perfect! The "G" looks much nicer. Thanks!!


----------



## lklasing

Can you do one for me, please?  Just LKlasing with no indication of hometown.  Thanks so much!

Leslie


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Leslie...Im so sorry for forgetting you requested this. I feel like a slacker!!


----------



## aeroheadsmith

Hey I know I'm New but I need one of those to BDR Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh, well, OF COARSE you do....yes sir....right away. I'll get right on it. Immediately!!! Going to work right now!!!!


----------



## aeroheadsmith

Cool Thanks Cool


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## lisa8200

.


----------



## AmyDee

Me and Hubby were reading through the threads last night and he had a good suggestion for your Memorial Day Party. He said you should take those lovely lime green mickey head signs and have a "Create Your Own Bikini" contest. I thought it was a cool idea. If we were there I'd enter wearing one made from just ONE Mickey Head.   The wrapping would be pretty but the present would be a little tattered.  
P&L
Amy Dee


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I wouldnt look good in a lime green bikini!!!


----------



## AmyDee

BigDaddyRog said:


> I wouldnt look good in a lime green bikini!!!



Don't sell yourself short Rog, I'm sure you would look maaarvelous!


----------



## terri01p

AmyDee said:


> Me and Hubby were reading through the threads last night and he had a good suggestion for your Memorial Day Party. He said you should take those lovely lime green mickey head signs and have a "Create Your Own Bikini" contest. I thought it was a cool idea. If we were there I'd enter wearing one made from just ONE Mickey Head.   The wrapping would be pretty but the present would be a little tattered.
> P&L
> Amy Dee





It would take more than a lime green mickey head to cover all this ! And only God knows what about the kids


----------



## AmyDee

terri01p said:


> It would take more than a lime green mickey head to cover all this ! And only God knows what about the kids



Same here but who said anything about covering it all.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im just not even going NEAR this!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

The world needs my clothes on, thanks but no thanks...


----------



## AuburnJen92

I put this on the chit chat thread, but will post it here too...here is a different version of the oval...i went with the lime green theme to match the signs....





like i said on the other thread, y'all make up yo minds so i can start a cuttin...


----------



## lklasing

Thanks for my sign, BDR!!

Leslie


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> I put this on the chit chat thread, but will post it here too...here is a different version of the oval...i went with the lime green theme to match the signs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said on the other thread, y'all make up yo minds so i can start a cuttin...



Jen, I like both but I think you need to put fort wilderness in small letters so people know what fw is.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I can do that, but I will have to do it on a clear sticker because the cutter will mutilate those teeny letters.


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Here's our sign. DH finally finished it (but he may still edit & play w/ it more for future trips).  Hope to see some people next w/e!!






[/IMG]

Sorry guys, having trouble getting it smaller.


----------



## 1goofy1

If you guys don't mind, could you make us one?  My DH is on here too.  His username is 77ed.  If too much space is taken you can leave off the city and state.  Thank you so much.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## beccaewert

I love the FW lime green sign....lookin good!


----------



## workinmarmy

So, I have been a silent member for a year & we are going for our first camping trip to Disney June 19-22. I have read & heard all about the Kungaloosh (not sure that I spelled that correct), the Green Ears, & fun times. I am looking forward to this!!! 
Could I get some Green Ears too?


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

Hi everyone! I have not been on in a while! Working full time, 2 kids playing baseball, instrument lessons and keeping up on the house has been keeping  me away from the computer! But I am LOVIN' THESE SIGNS!!!!!!!! Any way someone can make me one? We have ressies for July 7-17, Oct 28- Nov 3, and Dec 18- Jan 4. I really need one! 
Thanks

Leyla


----------



## seabee

Goingtoseethemouse said:


> Hi everyone! I have not been on in a while! Working full time, 2 kids playing baseball, instrument lessons and keeping up on the house has been keeping  me away from the computer! But I am LOVIN' THESE SIGNS!!!!!!!! Any way someone can make me one? We have ressies for July 7-17, Oct 28- Nov 3, and Dec 18- Jan 4. I really need one!
> Thanks
> 
> Leyla




I'll get on it right away!!


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

seabee said:


> I'll get on it right away!!




YOU ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to see it! I feel so lucky!

Leyla


----------



## seabee

If you would like to add your hometown just let me know. Have a great trip!


----------



## seabee

Here ya go...


----------



## 1goofy1

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Rog, Thank you so much.  See how it looks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1goofy1 said:


> If you guys don't mind, could you make us one?  My DH is on here too.  His username is 77ed.  If too much space is taken you can leave off the city and state.  Thank you so much.


Michelle....I wasnt real crazy about the lowercase font in your first sign, I tried it with the WaltographBoldUpper and it looks a little better....unfortunately your names' letters are not very disney font friendly and it just doesnt have that pizzazz that some of the other letters have like the Ds and Ws.
  Hope ya like this one better....

OH YEAH......you guys have the FIRST new Musket Mickey variation that I sniped from MomofPirateandMickey's husband's revamp....I loved the colors of the outfit and gun!!! Thanks MoPaM!!


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

WOW-I love it thanks so much! Do you think it will look good with my city and state? Or do you think it will be too much? Will you try it?? Thanks a million!

Jupiter, Florida


----------



## 1goofy1

Rog,  I am going to use the second one.  Thanks again.  See what you think.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hey ya'll...Ive morphed a few different designs Ive come across in the last few months and printed them out on on the iron transfer paper...it made a pretty decent tee shirt design in case anyone here likes to do this kind of stuff.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That's great!  It should be the MD GG official T-shirt!


----------



## seabee

How is this?


----------



## jaxpooh

So, BDR, how much can I buy one of those transfers from you for<G>? I don't own a printer and I am not creative


----------



## seabee

I don't want to step on your toes Rog, but I saw Ami's post and I was just watching CSI with nothing to do so I messed around.


----------



## jaxpooh

I won't be there Memorial Day, but would love to have one for 4th of July 
Even my 18 year old daughter said we all need the shirts BDR made to match while we are there.


----------



## Us3

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey ya'll...Ive morphed a few different designs Ive come across in the last few months and printed them out on on the iron transfer paper...it made a pretty decent tee shirt design in case anyone here likes to do this kind of stuff.



I really like this one!!!  I bet it does look good on a t-shirt!  Great job!

Do you think the current res it's saved at on this pic would work for a transfer?  If you don't mind sharing the logo, I'd love to make my family some shirts using this one!


----------



## auntie

WOW! ROG... That is Fantastic! ...love it!  Tell me about this iron on transfer paper..where do I buy it?...and how do I go about getting that on to it...and then a T shirt...


----------



## Us3

auntie said:


> WOW! ROG... That is Fantastic! ...love it!  Tell me about this iron on transfer paper..where do I buy it?...and how do I go about getting that on to it...and then a T shirt...



P-I found some at Hobby Lobby and I'm sure they sell it at other craft stores.  The kind I used was printed on the transfer paper and then ironed on the shirt.  There may be a more sophisticated way to do it now? 

Ha, I just had a memory...remember the old t-shirt transfer shops back in the late 70's?  I use to love the smell when they put your transfer on a shirt, haha!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I used to LOVE the iron-on shops back in the 70a(keep on trucking....wacky weed......Im with stupid) . Alot of the comic books I used to buy would come with iron-on centerfolds. Yes....this it uploaded with the same resolution that I made it with, but if you like I can send it to you in "bitmap" form with IS a little clearer....unfortunately when you transfer a picture from bitmap to jpeg it does tend to gain some pixilization. PM me your email and I can send that over with no problem. As a matter of fact, You guys let me know if you want this in bitmap form emailed to you and i'll get a list and send it to everyone at the same time.

*Auntie*...Sonya's right you can get them at any craft store or even WALMART has it....be sure to get the kind thats good for "DARK FABRIC", even if you plan to put it on a white teeshirt....its so much better in quality, and you dont have to reverse the image when you print it.

*SEABEE*LOL...My toes are FINE!!!! And that looks GREAT!!!!! The black font with the royal bue outline really works well.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I did some tweeking on the tee-shirt design(NOT the Grand Gathering one, Seabee did a great job, it doesnt need any tweeking)...see if you like it better than the first one.


----------



## seabee

Rog, I like that sign. I did some tweaking to the Grand Gathering one and posted it in the GG thread. I changed the lettering a bit. 

I like this new sign the rusty colored letters are great! Nice job!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gracias!!!


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I used to LOVE the iron-on shops back in the 70a(keep on trucking....wacky weed......Im with stupid) . Alot of the comic books I used to buy would come with iron-on centerfolds. Yes....this it uploaded with the same resolution that I made it with, but if you like I can send it to you in "bitmap" form with IS a little clearer....unfortunately when you transfer a picture from bitmap to jpeg it does tend to gain some pixilization. PM me your email and I can send that over with no problem. As a matter of fact, You guys let me know if you want this in bitmap form emailed to you and i'll get a list and send it to everyone at the same time.
> 
> *Auntie*...Sonya's right you can get them at any craft store or even WALMART has it....be sure to get the kind thats good for "DARK FABRIC", even if you plan to put it on a white teeshirt....its so much better in quality, and you dont have to reverse the image when you print it.
> 
> *SEABEE*LOL...My toes are FINE!!!! And that looks GREAT!!!!! The black font with the royal bue outline really works well.




I have NO idea what you just said. Except for the part of going to Walmart...and the dark fabric. Other than that..the first part of what you said may as well have been a foreign language. I don't have any idea of what you'd be sending..how you'd be sending it..or what it God's name a "bitmap" is. I know...I'm....slow. Fogive me.



__________________


----------



## AlyLynn

Could I please have some lime green ears?  We are going to FW in June, and I'd love to have them for our trip!  Thanks so much!


----------



## big kahuna1

Do I have to have lime green? Can I have Florescent Orange? I don't like being a follower. 

Honestly, I need whatever BDR has cause I don't want to be left out.  How about the lime green with florescent orange flames?


----------



## Stepanie

I was told to post here to get a lime green head.do you ned my e-mail. I asked about being a dis member. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I'll make you guys some signs if Seabee doesnt get to ya'll before Monday....hectic weekend, so i wont beable to get to it till its over. Seabee will probably be around before then though, she's good with them.


----------



## AlyLynn

Thanks for sharing all of your hard work with us!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## seabee

I'm on it guys!! And Steve, I will work on the flames.


----------



## seabee

Here you go Alylynn-Have a great trip!!


----------



## AlyLynn

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!  My family loves it!  How are the members displaying them at FW?  Thanks again, and have a great Mother's Day!


----------



## seabee

Happy Mother's Day to you too!  You can just print it out as a sign, whatever size you want. I know Staples has sheets of laminate paper that you just press together, that would protect it from any weather. Just post it somewhere on your camper or site where everyone can see it! Have a great trip!


----------



## seabee

Ok Steve, I have 2 for you to choose from. I did one and then I got to thinking you might want one more like Rog's so I did another one. Here they are, if you had invisioned something different just let me know and I can try and fix it.


----------



## AlyLynn

Thanks!  We'll have fun playing around with it.  
(The 4 kids have LOTS of ideas)


----------



## seabee

Stepanie said:


> I was told to post here to get a lime green head.do you ned my e-mail. I asked about being a dis member. Thanks



I can post it right here, do you want your hometown or state on it? Everyone else seems to be doing that, it looks nice, and then when you are at the fort it tells everyone where you traveled from.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

seabee said:


>



OMG..that looks AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## workinmarmy

Ok so I am a mom who cooks & does crafts with the kids, computers...not sure so I have these really cute green ears you made for me...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! So now what do I do?? Like how do I print it out & use it...


----------



## lisa8200

seabee said:


> Ok





BigDaddyRog said:


> OMG..that looks AWESOME!!!!!!!





thats what I was thinkin'


----------



## seabee

Thanks guys, I aim to please!!

Stepanie, here ya go! Hope you have a great trip.


----------



## seabee

workinmarmy said:


> Ok so I am a mom who cooks & does crafts with the kids, computers...not sure so I have these really cute green ears you made for me...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! So now what do I do?? Like how do I print it out & use it...




All you got to do is right click on the image and save it to your computer. Then you can print it however you want to. If you want to save it to a disk or SDcard and print it at Wal-Mart you can. I would suggest using good paper or photo paper and laminating it to protect it if you will be hanging it outside. Have fun!


----------



## AlyLynn

I have a question about printing the ears--we do have Photoshop--DH admits he doesn't usually use it, and I would need a "Computers For Dummies" to get through it.......... When DH printed our ears last night, they were blurry.
What are we doing wrong?  (DH's brother is an artist in an advertising agency, he uses Photoshop  all the time, but I think there is a bit of an ego thing that's keeping DH from calling him!)  Thanks for your help!  Alyson


----------



## seabee

Could be the resolution. Let me mess with it and make it a bit bigger so that when you blow it up to print it should be clearer. I will PM it to you, I will work on it tonight.


----------



## AlyLynn

seabee said:


> Could be the resolution. Let me mess with it and make it a bit bigger so that when you blow it up to print it should be clearer. I will PM it to you, I will work on it tonight.



Thank you so much for all the time and trouble you went to for us!  I'll have DH print it out tonight, and let you know--I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## seabee

Anytime, it is my pleasure!


----------



## quigonator

Seabee when you get a few free minutes we would love a set of ears.  We only have 24 days till we arrive!

Quigonator
 Florida  

 What a great team we are here! I have only been a member about a month & I am hooked!  It's addicting!


----------



## seabee

Here ya go, have a nice trip.


----------



## Stepanie

seabee said:


> All you got to do is right click on the image and save it to your computer. Then you can print it however you want to. If you want to save it to a disk or SDcard and print it at Wal-Mart you can. I would suggest using good paper or photo paper and laminating it to protect it if you will be hanging it outside. Have fun!



Thank you so very much they are GREAT!!!!!! Is anyone going to the fort between nov.28-dec 5?  My dd14 loves the ears also.


----------



## seabee

We will be there Oct. 18-26. I wish we were going during your dates. I love it there that time of year.


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

I have such a good idea!!!!! Ok here it is.........You should set up an account on Ebay and sell custom stickers! Yes, I know.....you are a good guy...and you dont want to take $$$....from people.....and you are doing this from the goodness of your heart.......BUT----- I am too stupid to make mine into a sticker! I would gladly pay $5 or $10! Or do you think it infringes on copyright rules?? I don't know though because I bought other "ears" sticker on EBAY for my cart...what do ya think???  Anyway, just thinkin' outloud.....


----------



## AuburnJen92

Do you how fast the Disney police would be after her???  You obviously have never dealt with ebay, they are real pains in the neck about licensing.  I have nothing nice to say about ebay and how they treat their sellers.


----------



## seabee

Amen to that Jen, DH has stopped selling there because it is so ridiculous.  If you want to make into a sticker there are several sites that you can upload to and have it made.  We have used www.wallhogs.com before. I printed 2 4 1/2' x 5' photos and they were great.


----------



## AuburnJen92

GTSTM, if you are that hot and heavy for a sticker, I am making signs for sites that are 18x24in.  If you are interested, please pm me.


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.....just thinking out loud. I am just sooooooo impressed with your work and the demand! I think in terms of supply and demand...thats all! Thanks for the link. I will use it. I just really wish Disney would make some larger stickers. The only two I see is the back off grumpy one...and one other. I also wish they make a big FORT WILDERNESS one. Just like the one on that Golf cart they have.


----------



## seabee

OMG I'm sorry Jen, I completely forgot you could do those signs  I will make sure that if anyone else asks that I give your name.


----------



## Stepanie

Goingtoseethemouse said:


> I have such a good idea!!!!! Ok here it is.........You should set up an account on Ebay and sell custom stickers! Yes, I know.....you are a good guy...and you dont want to take $$$....from people.....and you are doing this from the goodness of your heart.......BUT----- I am too stupid to make mine into a sticker! I would gladly pay $5 or $10! Or do you think it infringes on copyright rules?? I don't know though because I bought other "ears" sticker on EBAY for my cart...what do ya think???  Anyway, just thinkin' outloud.....



I was wondering from your picture since I would say you all are Eagle fans are you from Philly? Reason I ask is we are near by and you have been here alot. How is the drive to the fort. Any pointers this is are first time there camping?


----------



## Goingtoseethemouse

I grew up outside of Philly and went to college there. But we live in Jupiter Florida now. It's only a 2 1/2 hour drive. It's funny every time we go to the Fort we always bring our HUGE 8 foot Eagles inflatable and people always ask that. But we are just HUGE Eagles fans. One of our favorite thing to do is go to the ESPN club and watch the Eagles games. It is a blast. But you have to get there at least and hour before each game to get a good table. Its a hoot!
Tips......let me think.....I dont have any distance driving tips since we are so so close......But  I do have a couple Fort tips.... You know..we are passholders and can go to the parks anytime we want. But we really enjoy spending time at Fort Wilderness. Renting a golf cart is a must! If you have kids I really recommend the daily free activities by the pool. Bring your bikes, scooters, fishing poles and a basketball. Lots of people decorate their sites, especially in Nov & December. So stock up on inflatables and holiday lights. You can NEVER have too many. REALLY!


----------



## big kahuna1

> Ok Steve, I have 2 for you to choose from. I did one and then I got to thinking you might want one more like Rog's so I did another one. Here they are, if you had invisioned something different just let me know and I can try and fix it.




SUPER! I like them both.  

Now, since I have not kept up on these things...how do I save them and or print them from here or do you have a file you can e-mail me???


----------



## seabee

I'm glad you like them. All you have to do is right click on the image and save it to your computer. Then you can print however, and where ever you want. Have fun!!


----------



## wldmtnflr

Can someone make a mickey head for me? please.  I am from Nashville, Tennessee.  If it's not too much to ask can I have 2?  One from Nashville and one from Viva Nashvegas!

Thanks so much.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## mrsgus06

I guess it's time to request mine.  Can I have some ears also, please?  I am from Charleston, SC.  Thank you!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## mrsgus06

Thank you BDR!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My pleasure


----------



## twoWDWfools

Hello!  Just found the camping section here on DIS (been hanging out on the WISH events section).  Saw the green ears on an RV during the Minnie marathon weekend and wondered where the come from (RV was in parking lot at Epcot).

We love camping at FtW but haven't for several years due to various life stuff.  Bought a new 32' Jayco last year and will be at FtW Oct 19-26 this year.  We are soooo looking forward to it!  Been too long.

Hoping to spend more time here and get to know folks.  And if it wouldn't be too much trouble, could someone make me a set of those ears, please?   We're from Romeoville, IL.

Thanks and look forward to hanging out more here!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigCheese_MainSqueez

AuburnJen92 said:


> GTSTM, if you are that hot and heavy for a sticker, I am making signs for sites that are 18x24in.  If you are interested, please pm me.





My family would love to get a sticker or sign with the green ears on them.  I tried to send you a pm, but since I am new to this site, it wouldn't let me.


----------



## twoWDWfools

BigDaddyRog -- Thanks so much!


----------



## wldmtnflr

Thanks Rog for the ears!  They 're awesome.


----------



## seabee

Here ya go, and welcome!


----------



## BigCheese_MainSqueez

Thank you!  Glad to see I earned my ears!!!  We're all dying to get back down to Disney.  Where's that stimulus check when you need it?! lol


----------



## seabee

I just realized I typed your name wrong. Don't save that one, I am redoing it.


----------



## seabee

Ok, here's the new one...


----------



## thomasclan85

seabee said:


> Here ya go, and welcome!



What font are you using please?  I have 2 Disney fonts and neither of them look exactly like this one.


----------



## seabee

I use 2 different ones, it depends on the name. I use Waltograph, and Waltograph UI.  The UI font is all large capitals, there is no difference in size. The Waltograph actually looks a little different when I first type it(kind of skinny), but I play with the sizing and spacing to make it larger.


----------



## thomasclan85

seabee said:


> I use 2 different ones, it depends on the name. I use Waltograph, and Waltograph UI.  The UI font is all large capitals, there is no difference in size. The Waltograph actually looks a little different when I first type it(kind of skinny), but I play with the sizing and spacing to make it larger.



Thanks! I have Waltograph too and it comes out 'skinnier'. I couldn't get the shadow right either. I'll keep at it.  (I just got my own 'graphics' program and was trying to do it myself  )


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive been using the GIMP program...when you write something using this program...theirs a "path from text" button at the bootom of the tools menu.....if you click on that...go to "edit" and click on "trace path", you can make text much thicker......I usually trace my mickey head names with 6 pixels of black, then trace again with 4 pixels of yellow. Thats how I get the black outline around my names, when this is all done, positioned and scaled...then I do a "drop shadow". It took alot of playing around and experimenting to stumble on something I liked...but Im still finding tons of techniques that I had no idea even existed!!! I LOVE playing around with art programs...well, most art programs. Some are just too dang complicated and ya need a phone book size instruction manual to figure out how to draw a circle!!! I also play around with photoshop a little, thanks to Seabee!!!! Paint.net has a very simple format that I have to use in addition to GIMP...some programs are better at some projects than others. The trusty old Microsoft paint is always there for ya...and you'd be surprised at the results you can get with that and a little patience.


----------



## thomasclan85

I have been using Microsoft Paint for most of my stuff too. I just couldn't get it to do the name with an outline. I wanted to get Photoshop but at almost $80   so I got Broderbund's The Printshop deluxe. It was a little less than $40. It came with a 'mini' phonebook set of instructions.   I'll just have to play around with it until my stuff looks as good as some of the other graphics I've seen on here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

thomasclan85 said:


> I have been using Microsoft Paint for most of my stuff too. I just couldn't get it to do the name with an outline. I wanted to get Photoshop but at almost $80   so I got Broderbund's The Printshop deluxe. It was a little less than $40. It came with a 'mini' phonebook set of instructions.   I'll just have to play around with it until my stuff looks as good as some of the other graphics I've seen on here.



go to www.gimp.org ......it cost NOTHING, and is honestly one of the BEST programs Ive EVER worked with.


----------



## thomasclan85

BigDaddyRog said:


> go to www.gimp.org ......it cost NOTHING, and is honestly one of the BEST programs Ive EVER worked with.



Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## thomasclan85

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive been using the GIMP program...when you write something using this program...theirs a "path from text" button at the bootom of the tools menu.....if you click on that...go to "edit" and click on "trace path", you can make text much thicker......I usually trace my mickey head names with 6 pixels of black, then trace again with 4 pixels of yellow. Thats how I get the black outline around my names, when this is all done, positioned and scaled...then I do a "drop shadow". It took alot of playing around and experimenting to stumble on something I liked...but Im still finding tons of techniques that I had no idea even existed!!! I LOVE playing around with art programs...well, most art programs. Some are just too dang complicated and ya need a phone book size instruction manual to figure out how to draw a circle!!! I also play around with photoshop a little, thanks to Seabee!!!! Paint.net has a very simple format that I have to use in addition to GIMP...some programs are better at some projects than others. The trusty old Microsoft paint is always there for ya...and you'd be surprised at the results you can get with that and a little patience.



Hey BigDaddyRog,
I downloaded GIMP and I like it. I made a Fort Wilderness graphic for my signature. Actually I modified one I've seen on here. It's simple but I like it. Thanks for telling me about it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Linda...aint it a great program???? I love it...btw...the graffic on your signature...that was made on GIMP...by ME!!!!! LOL


----------



## thomasclan85

BigDaddyRog said:


> Linda...aint it a great program???? I love it...btw...the graffic on your signature...that was made on GIMP...by ME!!!!! LOL



Really? How cool! I tried and tried to figure out how to make the words around the graphic like you had on yours but I guess I'll have to go back and read the instructions more carefully. I HATE reading instructions; prefer people to show me how to do something. Anyway, thanks again for telling me about GIMP!


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump.....................          more signs here


----------



## McRed

Well, the time has finally come.   I would like a sign for "McRed", please.


----------



## Pirate-Jeff

ROG
Please  Please make me one. I am having technical problems----Other words I cant find the font to make the signs. or tell me where I can find the font. 


But I have a laminator


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Pirate-Jeff

Thanks BDR

that looks much better than the fonts in microsoft picture it..


----------



## clkelley

........................


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its called "waltograph ui bold", you can pretty much find it at any free font site on the net...there's also a regular "waltograph" for lowercase letters.


----------



## McRed

Thanks Rog....However, Pewee Valley is often misspelled as "PeeWee" Valley. I actually like the way Pirate-Jeff has just the state underneath.  Could you please make one with just "McRed  Kentucky".  Thanks again.  BTW... a Pewee is a species of bird.


----------



## VACAMPER

Rog, leave it alone!  Do not explain what a pewee is in your mind.


----------



## momoffive

> VACAMPER...... Rog, leave it alone! Do not explain what a pewee is in your mind.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

VACAMPER said:


> Rog, leave it alone!  Do not explain what a pewee is in your mind.



Now, ya see..."I" wasnt even in THAT gutter(ok, I was...but only for a brief second!!)


McRed...I am sorry...I'll be glad to correct it with one that just has Kentucky on it.......and I was not in anyway attempting to "Freudianly" insinuate that your McRed one was inadequate!!! It was an honest mispelling!


----------



## McRed

"I know you are, but what am I?"   

No worries....like I said, it is a very common occurence here.  Our County Clerk even got it wrong on some of our Insurance documents.  Also, our church picnic  is this weekend, and the yard signs promoting it say "PeeWee" Valley as well.  Since I work in TV news, I always have to correct the producers and anchors who get it wrong to.  

Thanks again.


----------



## PixieDust32

*Thank you! *


----------



## PixieDust32

seabee said:


> This is what I have done, thanks to BDR. I will be sending it to a printing company to be made into a static sticker so that it will be able to handle any weather.



*
I love the letters on your ears, can you tell me how to do it, I have photoshop CS and I did the text but just plain, I don't know how to do the outline or the shadow.

Thank you  *


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bump


----------



## stky6

16 days, 14 hour drive and however long it takes to set the campsite up till at the Fort...first time back since 1974


----------



## BigDaddyRog

24 years...I bt youre so happy, you could just fart a rainbow right  now!!!!! Hope ya'll have a great trip!!!!


----------



## stky6

BigDaddyRog said:


> 24 years...



You just made me feel ten years younger,  old as I feel working to pay for this trip I'll take it 

The way I would have tackled this subtraction problem would be to stack up 2008 cans of beer, drink 1974 of them and count what was left 

First time down for the wife and kids.  House apes are 9 and 11 so figure it's a good age for their first trip.

Can't wait to get there and hope to meet some Dis'ers while we're there!  Gonna miss 20,000 leagues and Mr. Toads tho, few of my favorites...at least they still have the Bear Jamboree.  Also remember the early Fastpass times back then.  My cousin and I found an abandonded wheelchair and took turns pushing each other up the exits on the rides, they'd put you right on, never waited for anything and people always gave you ride tickets (still needed them back then) while you were being pushed through the park.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

stky6 said:


> The way I would have tackled this subtraction problem would be to stack up 2008 cans of beer, drink 1974 of them and count what was left


Of course you do count the last ones as you drink them don't you? I mean, why would you leave them lying around just to count them?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stky6 said:


> You just made me feel ten years younger,  old as I feel working to pay for this trip I'll take it
> 
> The way I would have tackled this subtraction problem would be to stack up 2008 cans of beer, drink 1974 of them and count what was left
> ...



DOH!!!!!  I feel like a moron!!! Ya'd never believe I spent about 12 yrs as a bookkeeper, huh!!!!

You're a funny one...AND ya mentioned BEER right away!!!! You'll really like these boards, make sure to check out the camping community board at the top of this page, you'll fit in nicely here


----------



## stky6

BigDaddyRog said:


> DOH!!!!!  I feel like a moron!!! Ya'd never believe I spent about 12 yrs as a bookkeeper, huh!!!!



Could explain why you didn't make it in the 13th year as a bookkeeper  

Just think of it as an oversite because someone interrupted you while you were working on the 1,974 beers and actually drank 1,984 beers which accounts for the 10 beer difference.  Of course knowing that, you should now immediatley start the experiment all over again just to double check the figures


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> And I guess whats good for the gator, is good for the tiger....(just so I continue to remain neutral)


----------



## tungpo1

I need someone to make me a sign for Oct GG PLZ


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## mikmouse

seabee said:


> This is what I have done, thanks to BDR. I will be sending it to a printing company to be made into a static sticker so that it will be able to handle any weather.



WOW, I can print this on my color printer, but I'm really interested in how you get it made into a static sticker!  Can you give us that information please?


----------



## seabee

Rog that GG design is UNBELIEVABLE!!!   

Sorry I haven't answered your questions guys, I somehow missed them.

PixieDust32- On your layers table there is a small gray circle with an "f" in it. Click on that and you can add a drop shadow and an outer glow. That's all I did. Good luck!

Mikmouse- My husband had found a website, www.wallhogs.com  I was going to try and upload my sign there and get it printed. I haven't done it yet, so I really can't tell you how it worked out. At some point someone had mentioned making a flag with theirs, and I thought that was a cool idea.


----------



## tungpo1

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Awesome thanks Rog


----------



## 68firebird

Thanks for the template.  I finally got around to customizing one and I will have it displayed when we come down there.


----------



## mikmouse

seabee said:


> Rog that GG design is UNBELIEVABLE!!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't answered your questions guys, I somehow missed them.
> 
> PixieDust32- On your layers table there is a small gray circle with an "f" in it. Click on that and you can add a drop shadow and an outer glow. That's all I did. Good luck!
> 
> Mikmouse- My husband had found a website, www.wallhogs.com  I was going to try and upload my sign there and get it printed. I haven't done it yet, so I really can't tell you how it worked out. At some point someone had mentioned making a flag with theirs, and I thought that was a cool idea.


seabee:  Thanks so much for the information.  I've looked through the site. I might give it a try.


----------



## Shan-man

BDR & Seabee, I just had to thank you for helping so many with their signs. And I wanted to share my design.






I did my own, not so much because I wanted to be different, but because I wanted it in vector (Illustrator) so I could scale it up. Does anyone have the "Fort Fiends" in vector so I could more closely replicate what everyone else has? Is it a font? I drew mickey with a musket based on a trashcan photo I took, but I don't have a high quality version of the "Fort Fiends" to trace. Thanks in advance.


----------



## momoffive

Rog your Halloween GG sign is awesome !!!  I missed it somehow and just found it.  My son is going to love it, and that is an understatment!  I have already saved it and I can't wait to have it printed at Staples. 
momoffive


----------



## mikmouse

Shan-man said:


> BDR & Seabee, I just had to thank you for helping so many with their signs. And I wanted to share my design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did my own, not so much because I wanted to be different, but because I wanted it in vector (Illustrator) so I could scale it up. Does anyone have the "Fort Fiends" in vector so I could more closely replicate what everyone else has? Is it a font? I drew mickey with a musket based on a trashcan photo I took, but I don't have a high quality version of the "Fort Fiends" to trace. Thanks in advance.


If you get that high quality vector file would you please share it with us?  I'd like it as well.  Thanks.


----------



## Shan-man

I have this as an Illustrator file...






But can't seem to find a way to share it. I don't have my own website to post files, and Photobucket doesn't accept eps or .ai files. Maybe a DISer has a site and would host? I plan on doing several Illustrator files of FW/WDW stuff that others here might like so the ability to share files would be most helpful. I think my next project will be the "Pluto Crossing" sign, which I want to put up at my site. Very fun! I was a graphic artist for 18 years and have been away from it for 8 and am just picking it up again and these projects are helping me get reacquainted with my cadre of apps... so far I am surprised how little they've really changed.


----------



## mikmouse

This is great!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shan-man

Ok, I might have found a way to share the Fort Wilderness with Musket Mickey line art. Try this link. This is a link to the file on a Google Sites webpage I just set up. It should open an empty page and automatically download the file for you. Let me know if it works for you or not.


----------



## 2goofycampers

We have alot of very tech savvy and talented people here. BRAVO to you all.


----------



## Shan-man

I just started a new Adobe Illustrator thread in the Creative section here, which seems a better place for this kind of thing. So if y'all need some Musket Mickey vector art, check it out.


----------



## seabee

Shan-Man, nice job on your sign!


----------



## lisa8200

BUMP,,, .


----------



## momoffive

BigDaddyRog said:


>




OK I'm going to try to make some tee shirts in the next week... I told you my DS would LOVE this!!!  Should I put this on the front or the back?  If I do the back I could do a musket Mickey on the front.
Loretta


----------



## rajak73

seabee, if it isn't too much trouble, would love to drive around the campgrounds in Nebraska with a Mickey!     
if you need to know,  we are from,  Seward, NE


----------



## Dirtslinger

Trying to post my lime green mickey head.  Never posted a picture before so I hope it works.


----------



## Dirtslinger

It didn't work.........sorry, I guess I'll have to learn how to post a picture.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No one has requested any mickeyhead signs in like forever....and ive been bored!!


----------



## zakerdog

BigDaddyRog said:


> No one has requested any mickeyhead signs in like forever....and ive been bored!!



I would love a sign for our next trip, tell me what I need to do. Thanks


----------



## tinah159

I really wish someone would start a small side business making and selling signs and Mickey lamp posts!  (rog?)


----------



## Brer Bear

BigDaddyRog said:


> No one has requested any mickeyhead signs in like forever....and ive been bored!!



Pweety pweese?   I'm going in March!


----------



## Tigger1966

It would be nice if someone could find a shop that had a high quality green vinyl decal materal and could have some made with just the logo on them. Even if they weren't personalized but 6" or 8" accross then you could put one on the front and back of your rig or tow vehicle.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen has some custom stickers...you may want to PM her.


----------



## tinah159

I really need someone to make the lamp post...I just dont have the time or skills!


----------



## Shan-man

Making Mickey lamps as a one-off deal might be doable, but I guarantee you once someone sets up inventory and starts advertising them Disney will come down like a hammer! As a one-off it can pass as a craft or an artistic expression. Just my $0.02.


----------



## tinah159

We could keep it quiet!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

zakerdog said:


> I would love a sign for our next trip, tell me what I need to do. Thanks



Just right click, then SAVE AS....
















and for those "do it yourself"ers....











Tina.........RvUsa is the man you need to talk to about the MickeyLamps...I have been planning to build one for over a year, naow....and still havent gotten around to it!!! I think I keep putting it off in fear that I will actually be building a fire-hazard instead of a lamp post


----------



## Tnbob

BigDaddyRog said:


> No one has requested any mickeyhead signs in like forever....and ive been bored!!




If you could? Thank you


----------



## zakerdog

That's great - thanks so much.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## zakerdog

tinah159 said:


> I really need someone to make the lamp post...I just dont have the time or skills!



My DH has made a couple of the Mickey lamps and has written out a pretty concise set of instructions including pictures of parts, if you would like a copy PM me with your email address and I will send them to you.


----------



## Tnbob

Thank you Rog, I very much appriciate it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

very welcome!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Updated for Nicole.....


----------



## Brer Bear

Awesome!  Thanks Rog!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Soitenly!!!


----------



## coccinelle

BigDaddyRog said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> and for those "do it yourself"ers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!! Thank you!!!!! I can derorate my tent for our april trip!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

coccinelle said:


> Oh!!! Thank you!!!!! I can derorate my tent for our april trip!!!!



Have fun with it...a little imagination can do wonders. Feel free to show us what ya do....what you come up with....we love new ideas !!!


----------



## LuckyinGa

Rog,

Would you be kind enough to make me a Green Dis Sign. Thank you very much.


----------



## Minnie's Mate

44 pages and no one has pointed out that "Friends" was misspelled on the sign.  I love the sign, but haven't downloaded it because I didn't know how to change "Fiends" to "Friends".

Sorry to be the barrer of bad news.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No...FIENDS is just the way its spelled...its a phrase from way back....as in"We're FIENDING for a trip to the fort!!! Like a dope fiend, or a fiendish criminal....we're FORT FIENDS!!!! This is not the first time this has been brought up.....I think its a cute, and innocent observation!!!!


----------



## big kahuna1

Rog beat me to it. 

"FIENDS" is correct. Meaning: One who is addicted to something such as a dope fiend.

We are addicted to the Fort. Hence the word Fiends.


----------



## zakerdog

I think it is supposed to Fiend as in a person extremely devoted to a pursuit or study or subject. I am a Disney fiend also a FWCG fiend :smile:


----------



## Minnie's Mate

That thought had crossed my mind, but I figured the "non-initiated" wouldn't get it and would either stop by the camp site and point out that I had spelled it wrong, as I just did, or would just shake their heads and think poorly of this Georgia boy.  Sorry I didn't get it at first, but I do now.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## LuckyinGa

Rog,

Thank ya, Thank ya very much!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lol...I'sa just dancin' to'da jailhouse rock, bay'ba!


----------



## LORNADUCK

I spent the other day going thru all the back threads to find this one, and then yesterday it showed up. I tried the seach but it didn't work.
I saved it but do you use a special program to get your name bigger than the dish sign? Also do you know how big it prints? We are at the fort alot and I can't seem to get a good one to print, the one I am using has someone else's name on it. I want to make one for the golf cart and window of the mh. Any help apreciated.


----------



## mjmoon

So we download the Mickey, photoshop our name, print it and place it somewhere on our campsite??


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LORNADUCK said:


> I spent the other day going thru all the back threads to find this one, and then yesterday it showed up. I tried the seach but it didn't work.
> I saved it but do you use a special program to get your name bigger than the dish sign? Also do you know how big it prints? We are at the fort alot and I can't seem to get a good one to print, the one I am using has someone else's name on it. I want to make one for the golf cart and window of the mh. Any help apreciated.



Ive found that you kinda have to trick the SEARCH into finding stuff for you!! If it knows what youre actually looking for...it certainly wont find it!!!!!

This is formatted to fit a regualr 8x11 piece of paper and should print out fine without making any adjustments. I have seen it blown up a little larger and look fine as well...but if you go too big with it, it does start to look pixilated.

Lornaduck...Id be happy to make one with YOUR name, instead of using someone elses name....heck, I'll even let ya choose what colors you want your name to be!! Dont be shy...just ask...I really dont mind...and it only takes me about 5 minutes to type the name in and adjust its size, etc.


MJMOON - Yes...thats the general idea...at your site, on your golfcart, Ive even seen one on the interstate in the rear window of a 5th wheel, but it was two lanes away and I couldnt make out the name on it.

I use "GIMP" a free copycat of photoshop thats available at www.gimp.org, it is a little easier to navigate than photoshop for me.


----------



## mjmoon

Thanks Rog! I'll be sure to print one for our site and our Inlaws RV. This is going to be fun!


----------



## Shan-man

Just a note about searching. I rarely use the built-in search function... it is too slow! I use Google and preface my search criteria with "site:www.disboards.com" (don't type the quotes) and it will find stuff just on the DIS! And it is way fast! Unfortunately there is no way to search a specific forum this way... but you could always add "fort" to your criteria, it probably occurs once on every page around here!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sometimes I use a magic 8 ball and get just as good of results as the dis search engine!!!


----------



## mjmoon

My DH photoshopped one for me.. but I'm not sure how to post it.. how many posts does one need before they can post pictures?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im pretty sure you have enough posts to display pictures. You need to upload you pictures to a host site, like www.photobucket.com, for instance. Once you have them uploaded, and you place your mouse on the thumbnail of the picture, you will see a tag with the "" command on it..copy that and paste onto your DIS post.

heres a visual aid:
[IMG]http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t296/dj_bigdaddyrog/bucket.jpg


----------



## mjmoon

I see.. sounds simple enough. Lets see if this works:

http://i685.photobucket.com/albums/vv219/mjmoon/**********.jpg


----------



## mjmoon

Ok.. it's a little bigger than I expected but it worked! Thanks for explaining.. I can't wait to post picks from the fort in a couple of weeks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Very FESTIVE!!! Great job!


----------



## bxtx

I'm more interested in the "Biggles" pig picture on your photobucket site


----------



## bxtx

Just a thought, I'm a independent demonstrator for Uppercase Living - very thin vinyl that you have traditionally seen on cars and shop windows, but that is now being used for expressions and crafts within the house.

I'm wondering if we could do something with the MyDesign Tool for people to stick on trailers or vehicles or even a board or tile to have out front... can't do custom logos though (yet) 

http://eloquence.uppercaseliving.net - click on Products (top) and then MyDesign Tool (right hand side)

Becky


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Biggles??? ON MY photobucket??? Or are you talking to mjmoon? I have so many pictures in my photobucket, there JUST MAY BE something called "Biggles" and I wouldnt even know it!!


----------



## mjmoon

I've never heard of Uppercase Living before. Is this direct sales like Partylite and Creative Memories?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bxtx....that would be GREAT if you could upload a photo instead of just typing in a phrase!! Thats such a good idea! I was browsing some of the products...and some are really detailed.

This design would work well with that process....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan-man said:


> .



Shan...didnt you post a link to that MUSKET MICKEY somewhere that was in PNG format? Or am I halucinating again? I really like the brighter colors on it, and its so nice and sharp.


----------



## Shan-man

Yeah Bubba, here it is. Just right-click to download. It's pretty big, but if you need even higher res, lemme know (it's vector art so I can make it as big as you need it with no loss of quality).


----------



## BigDaddyRog

JJJEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ.......that things HUGE....any bigger and I would need another hard drive for it!!! Perfect, man...thanks...Im going to put it on the green mickey heads...so if anyone wants the new and improved dis sign...lemme know. 

THANKS SHANTA!!!


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> if you need even higher res, lemme know (it's vector art so I can make it as big as you need it with no loss of quality).



Ooh Shan, when you have a chance, could I get the vector version of that, pretty please?


----------



## Shan-man

Why certainly. I have a GoogleSite where I host several FW-related vector art files, so I'll just give you the link (click me) and you can help yourself. Anything that ends with .ai is a vector art file (Adobe Illustrator format). If you need a different format just let me know, I will be delighted to convert it for you Monique (none of you other clowns, just her! ... JK).


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Roger...I got your email...not alot of pics of JUST cop hats out there...but I put this together for ya...let me know if you need anything changed.


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> I'll just give you the link (click me) and you can help yourself.



Thanks a bunch, Shan!! 



Shan-man said:


> I will be delighted to convert it for you Monique (none of you other clowns, just her! ... JK).



Aw... I feel special  

ETA: WHOA - some awesome stuff here Shan!  I'm going to have *too* much fun playing with these - THANKS!


----------



## LORNADUCK

Lornaduck...Id be happy to make one with YOUR name, instead of using someone elses name....heck, I'll even let ya choose what colors you want your name to be!! 

Thank you BDR - That would be great, (I love purple) I am not sure when we are going back, DH just had surgery and for a least a month will not be able to do anything. He had his 3rd hernia in 3 years, this one was bad. The most important questions I asked the Dr. is when can he hook the golf cart trailer to the MH. I can't do it myself, so that means we either have to bring someone with us (usually our DD or DS comes), find someone to help us there, or not bring the golf cart. I also tried to make reservations for March, April or maybe July, but all came up @ $91 per night, I don't know if we can manage that. 
I also spoke to a cm and they said that the fort will not be on the passholder's discount this year. She said that everyone should email Disney and let them know how unhappy we are. I don't know if it will make a difference because they are always booked.
T


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If youre a AAA member, and book THROUGH AAA, they can ususally get  you about a decent discount...nothing extravagant...but every little bit helps these days!!! I'll have you a Mickey head with purple lettering very soon...Im just getting home from work and need to catch a few Zs. I hope the DH recovers without complications. I have herniated navel, not dangerous or really even painfull...but it sure can be uncomfortable at times. Anything lower than my navel, I have to assume, would drive me NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Shan-man

If I'm not mistaken, AAA discounts are only available for value season. Just something to be aware of.


----------



## bama_ed

I have a request to put forth if anyone has ideas:  I am hosting Thanksgiving this year at the Fort for my family (some of whom are also staying at the Fort, some of whom are wimping out at Pop Century  ).  I saw a couple beautiful graphics last year that people like Shan-Man and BigDaddyRog did with Halloween/Headless Horseman themes with appropriate colors.  

Is there a chance someone could come up with a Thankgiving/Fort themed graphic?  I was thinking maybe Musket Mickey pointing his weapon at the turkey ("guest of honor)" with something in the red/orange/brown/dark green pallette.  Or something that your creative juices could develop.   

Ultimately I would like to print these on iron-on transfers with my inkjet and put them on t-shirts for the family to wear (if they want to) on Thanksgiving day when they are at the Fort.  I was thinking of putting this graphic on the back with the green fireworks/mickey silhouette/disboards logo on the front breast along with a Fort Fiends/Musket Mickey graphic.

Comments?  Ideas?  I am also planning to get the big green Mickey logo on a plastic sign for the campsite.

TIA,
Bama ED


----------



## TheFlame

Okay Guys, I am gonna do it.............get myself a Dis sign that is! 

I guess since I have utilized the signs by finding Denny(It wasn't hard to find him, he was right next door and we LOVED spending time with him!) and Larry(A very nice man!) this past November, the least I can do is have one for myself for our trip next week! 


Whomever will be pleased to do so, this is who we are.........

Jugman & TheFlame
Homer, GA

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LORNADUCK

BDR thanks no rush. Watch out for the herniated navel, that is how all this started he had one but they didn't want to do anything because he was to heavy. 21/2 yrs ago his apendex burst and the Dr. told me they repaired it but couldn't put in any mesh because he was infected. He said it might come out again, well on Father's Day weekend I rushed him to ER and he had 3 hernias that were stangling his intestines, operation #2. He came out of the OR and I said that the original hernia in the navel looked like it was back. Long story but found out 4 weeks later that is was and really bad. 3rd surgry last week. Now they used the biggest piece of mesh that is available and he won't be able to lift anything for at least 6 months, maybe never. If he doesn't loose 50 lbs can be right back where we started from.
Keep a check on yours.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

BigDaddyRog said:


> Roger...I got your email...not alot of pics of JUST cop hats out there...but I put this together for ya...let me know if you need anything changed.




Rog , What a great sign ! To bad I'm not a officer of the law, I'd have you make one of them for me ! 

Only my name would be Barney Fife.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Poor Barney...no donut shops in Mayberry...at least he had Aunt Bea's pies!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bama_ed said:


> I have a request to put forth if anyone has ideas:  I am hosting Thanksgiving this year at the Fort for my family (some of whom are also staying at the Fort, some of whom are wimping out at Pop Century  ).  I saw a couple beautiful graphics last year that people like Shan-Man and BigDaddyRog did with Halloween/Headless Horseman themes with appropriate colors.
> 
> Is there a chance someone could come up with a Thankgiving/Fort themed graphic?  I was thinking maybe Musket Mickey pointing his weapon at the turkey ("guest of honor)" with something in the red/orange/brown/dark green pallette.  Or something that your creative juices could develop.
> 
> Ultimately I would like to print these on iron-on transfers with my inkjet and put them on t-shirts for the family to wear (if they want to) on Thanksgiving day when they are at the Fort.  I was thinking of putting this graphic on the back with the green fireworks/mickey silhouette/disboards logo on the front breast along with a Fort Fiends/Musket Mickey graphic.
> 
> Comments?  Ideas?  I am also planning to get the big green Mickey logo on a plastic sign for the campsite.
> 
> TIA,
> Bama ED



Hopefully Shan will tackle this one....I have thought and thought and tried to come up with a good Thanksgiving themed design and always fall flat. I havent stopped ...but I have a feeling that Shan with his sharper than reality skills has something very cool up his red sleeve. Stay tuned!


----------



## Mmketeer

BigDaddyRog said:


> JJJEEEEEEEEZZZZZZ.......that things HUGE....any bigger and I would need another hard drive for it!!! Perfect, man...thanks...Im going to put it on the green mickey heads...so if anyone wants the new and improved dis sign...lemme know.
> 
> THANKS SHANTA!!!



Mine's pretty dated, I could certainly use a new Dis sign.  Thanks Bigdaddy Rog!

                Mmketeer
                Land O Lakes, Fl.


----------



## TheFlame

Thanks so much Rog!  I love the sign!


----------



## LORNADUCK

Rog, thank you sooooo much I love it, now I can't wait to go and use it. Is Oct the next time u r coming, or do u have another trip planned. If all goes well we will be there in Oct, hope to meet u.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Mmketeer said:


> Mine's pretty dated, I could certainly use a new Dis sign.  Thanks Bigdaddy Rog!
> 
> Mmketeer
> Land O Lakes, Fl.



Absolutely....the standard orange and black letters? Or something more festive?



TheFlame said:


> Thanks so much Rog!  I love the sign!


 



LORNADUCK said:


> Rog, thank you sooooo much I love it, now I can't wait to go and use it. Is Oct the next time u r coming, or do u have another trip planned. If all goes well we will be there in Oct, hope to meet u.



Much welcome! I tried...I really tried, I shuffled and added and divided and sharpened the crayon and then shuffled it and added and divided it all again...but I just couldnt figure out a way to afford an earlier trip. But OCT is gonna be off the hook!! I can barely contain myself!


ok, new suggestion:
when you request a sign, let me know what 2 colors you want the lettering to be. If ya dont request colors, I'll just assume ya want the black and orange. And, anyone else wanting to "re-new" their dated signs...feel free to let me know...I dont have much of a life for 4 days of the week, so I honestly dont mind, it only takes me a couple of minutes, so dont feel like you're putting me through any trouble...I GOTZ NUTTIN TA DO ANYWAYZ!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOLOL...Flame and Jugman....I was just quickly scanning upwards, and had to double check, as your sign flew by, I could have sworn I saw "Jake and the Fatman"!!! Boy, its been a loooong night, I really should fall asleep, but Im afraid someone will beat me with a stick to see if I wake wondering how I bruised myself all up!!!


----------



## ram101

BigDaddyRog said:


> Roger...I got your email...not alot of pics of JUST cop hats out there...but I put this together for ya...let me know if you need anything changed.



Thats Awesome Rog.... I love the hat with the Musket Mickey in it!! Way cool and to think I was only kidding about the hat!! LOL But don't take it off I love it!

Thank you


----------



## bxtx

mjmoon said:


> I've never heard of Uppercase Living before. Is this direct sales like Partylite and Creative Memories?



I'd not heard of Partylite until now! LOL! Yes, its an Open House or a purchase from a Demonstrator's website. Company has been around for 3-4 years and its really taking off. 

I really like the product, and have used it for decorative and practical uses, so I thought why not, need to get out of the house and away from the kiddos for some brain stimulation some time!!

BX


----------



## bxtx

BigDaddyRog said:


> bxtx....that would be GREAT if you could upload a photo instead of just typing in a phrase!! Thats such a good idea! I was browsing some of the products...and some are really detailed.
> 
> This design would work well with that process....



Love your MIckey DOodle!  He's too cute!  I'm sure we'll get to custom logos at some point in the future, and I'll let you know when we do!

The product is great - comes out really well, goes on easily, and it does come off - we just moved house and I took some of ours off bathtub surrounds (giant pirate ship!) etc.

BX


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Pinkee77

Can a tent camper put a Dis sign out too?    Maybe I can put one in the window of my mini van?

Rog, if you can make the design for me, I would love to have one when I go in October!

Pinkee77
Tampa, FL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Of coarse TENTERS should have DISigns...I'll be there in Oct09 also, maybe we'll get to meet.


----------



## Pinkee77

Yay!!  That looks great!  

We will be there Halloween weekend.  As of right now, planning to get there Friday but I may change that to Thursday.


----------



## LORNADUCK

Pinkee77
where in Tampa r u from? We are in Riverview, I work in Tampa at a very well know Landscape Co. 
We will be there in Oct as well not sure of the exact dates, because I have a week booked but will be the for Halloween weekend, my birthday is the night before.


----------



## Pinkee77

LORNADUCK said:


> Pinkee77
> where in Tampa r u from? We are in Riverview, I work in Tampa at a very well know Landscape Co.
> We will be there in Oct as well not sure of the exact dates, because I have a week booked but will be the for Halloween weekend, my birthday is the night before.




Hey there neighbor!   I'm in North Tampa, bit of a drive to Riverview, but not too far.

Would love to meet any fellow DISers in October!


----------



## LORNADUCK

We go to the fort alot, (maybe not so much now with the prices being so high this winter) but we hope to be there before Oct. Where else do you go camping?


----------



## Pinkee77

LORNADUCK said:


> We go to the fort alot, (maybe not so much now with the prices being so high this winter) but we hope to be there before Oct. Where else do you go camping?



I was going to ask you the same question!  lol.  

No where yet......July at The Fort last year was my first time camping ever.  (There was a link is my sig to the trip report complete with pics but not sure if it's still there - haven't checked.) The kids loved it so much, we went back in October.  And they have been begging to go back since the day we checked out.

I would love to get to the Fort before October, but I don't think I can afford it this year.  If you have any suggestions for a place closer to home (we tent camp), I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## LORNADUCK

We go to Crystal River a lot, campsite is a Encore site called Crystal Isles, their website is www.rvonthego, scroll down to Florida. In the winter a lot of snowbirds. Other times they ususally have a lot of activities for Kids. They do allow tent camping, ask for a site near the bathroom. Let me know if you decide to go we love going up there, we also bring our boat there a lot because they have a canal going out to the river


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Bibidee Bumpidy Boo


----------



## devores

Im also from the Riverview area. Its A Small world (no Disney pun intended-ok, maybe a small one).


----------



## Mmketeer

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Oh my goodness!! I LOVE IT!  You so capture the essence of me. 

Thank you so much!!!  

  PS
     I think I was up near your way when I was up visiting family in New Orleans over the Christmas and New Years holiday. My brother n law needed a new coffee maker and I am pretty sure we had to go to Mandeville to find the closest Target, Walmart and K-Mart stores. Gee, he's flying in this week so I'll have to ask him and he better be bringing me the cheeseburger from Camailla Grill that he got me hooked on up there. LOL!

   Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Camailla Grill? Where's that? I'll have to try them. Glad you liked the sitemarker!!


----------



## Mmketeer

BigDaddyRog said:


> Camailla Grill? Where's that? I'll have to try them. Glad you liked the sitemarker!!



Yeah I love it. 

Oh and my bad on the other thing. My brother n law just flew in a few hours ago from N.O and he is sitting here now with me (avoiding Mardi Gras) and it looks like I was wrong. He says  I have been through Madiville (which he says is on the other side of the lake from him), but we actually went to Metaire to get his coffee maker this time. Oh well..sorry. I get confused easily. LOL!

PS
  Camalia Grill is at the corner of St. Charles and Carrollton and can you believe he had the nerve to tell me that he drove by their before his flight this morning and they weren't open yet? He said they don't open till 10am, but he promises me next time he'll fly me in my burger. LOL! Whatever. LOL!


----------



## Tigger0624

Hey everyone! I know I'm new to the group- but I would love it if someone might be able to find the time to make me a site marker too! Or did I miss the timeframe? We head out to the Fort the end of March for our first of 5 trips this year!!! 


Tigger0624, St. Augustine FL


Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here ya go....


----------



## Tigger0624

BigDaddyRog said:


> Here ya go....




BDR- Thank you so much for the site marker! Its amazing!!!  


Now i need to find a way to have them made up for a site marker and stick on to the golf cart- though DH will probably protest putting anything on his "baby" the custom paint job is getting done on Monday! Any ideas of what might work? We have a pop up- so no real way of attaching it to the camper... I'd like to make a sign of some sort... hrrmmm...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I just print it on regular letter sized paper and slide it into a page protector and tape the open end. Saftety Pin one onto the PopUp, and tape one onto the windshield of the golfcart. (I find these look better if printed on glossy paper...but it doesnt make so much of a difference that anyone will really notice.


----------



## Disbuf

Any chance you could make one for us?  Disbuf, Auburn, Indiana?  The orange font would be fine.

My wife and I would be eternally grateful.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

POOF!!!!


----------



## Whipperwhirl

I would love to have one of these for our Fort trip 10/25 - 11/7 we are hoping to meet many Diser's during that trip.  Whip


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Disbuf

In the words of the king....

Thank You, Thank You Very Much!

I will get it printed and proudly displayed when we head south on March 21st.


----------



## gillenkl

I haven't read thru all the posts - but I belong to the Tour Guide Mike June vacation club.  Someone on there designed a pin (wackypins.com) and then anyone that wanted to ordered them - pretty inexpensive, I think I paid $3, plus shipping for 4 buttons.  Just an idea - I'm not a really creative type though.


----------



## Mickey Mobile

We are new to Dis board and would be proud to display one and get the chance to meet everyone that has the same passion for the Fort we do! Any assistance with one would be great. Mickey Mobile St Petersburg, FL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow...you sure have alot of Fort Time reserved!!!! Im not jealous....much!!!


----------



## Mickey Mobile

BDR Thanks!!! We will display proudly. Look foward to getting the chance to meet everyone.


----------



## D'AngelosdoDisney

Wow, what a nice person... We would love one also.. even if you send us the pattern.. I could help you... Thanks in advance.. Eileen


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thas an awful LONG name ya have there, but I'll give it a shot


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here ya go....


----------



## byejou

Can we have a site marker....Pretty-Pretty Please.  My kids love them and really want to join in on all the fun.  Thanks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## byejou

Thanks.....we love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It will  be on display end of September!!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Oooh can you make me one? I think I'll make it into a magnet for our TT. I don't know how to make it into a stake sign? 
Just Texas- I'd rather not put my town on it. Is my username too long though? 

THANKS if you can do it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Awesome!
I didn't realize (but should have) that my name looks so busy with the outlining. Almost not readable. Is it a lot of trouble to maybe change it to one of the others that I saw that was like black with tan/orange outlining? maybe it would be more readable that way? 
But if it's a lot of trouble then I understand. I don't know how much work is involved with doing it but if it's time consuming- please don't spend more time on mine! I appreciate what you did already! 

How is everyone using these to make site markers?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here it is in black & orange...Im afraid that with the length of your name combined with the Disney font...it IS a bit "dizzying"...and Ive tried SEVERAL different widths of path tracing, but this is as simple as I can get it while keeping it uniform with the other members' signs. I HOPE its satisfactory for you...but Ive included the blank Mickey head incase its not. You can add any font your computer has on it in as simple of a program as Microsoft Paint. There is no "rule" that says your sign HAS to have the same font as everyone elses...dont be afraid to experiment...you CANT mess anything up...if you dont like what you produce...just come back and RE COPY it and start over as many times as you like. The best way to teach yourself how to use art programs is plenty of trial and error!!!!


----------



## Whipperwhirl

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Thankyou so much - Purple is my favorite color - Whip


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Thank you so much! I think it looks much better with the black center- maybe it's just me but it does seem easier to read! Thank you so much for doing that and thanks for the blank one too- I might use that for a shirt or something. hehe 

I really appreciate you making this for me!

How is everyone making these? Are you just printing them on something like cardstock and attaching to a sign post or putting it on your RV or what? lemme know please!


----------



## hopeisb4u

wow!!! 


those signs sure are nice!  

I wish I had the disney font to make something like that. 

I'll have to put that on my to do list that is around here somewhere....i'll have to start a new list to find the old one.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> ...
> 
> How is everyone making these? Are you just printing them on something like cardstock and attaching to a sign post or putting it on your RV or what? lemme know please!



I just print them on photopaper, slide them into a page-protector and tape it wherever it is noticable (one on my golf cart, one ont the window of whatever vehicle is parked on the site) but cardstock and a stake is a good idea!!



hopeisb4u said:


> wow!!!
> 
> 
> those signs sure are nice!
> 
> I wish I had the disney font to make something like that.
> 
> I'll have to put that on my to do list that is around here somewhere....i'll have to start a new list to find the old one.


Isnt your "to do list" long enough already?  
Hope this helps!!!...


----------



## Cockburn Family

Rog....Love the signs!

Any chance I could get you to make one up for us "Cockburn Family" and the "Oliver Family" as well. We will be there on Friday and would love to post some signs   

Sorry for being a bother....but those signs are classic!


----------



## Tigger0624

Matt is having a hard plastic yard sign made up for ours! The guy who is painting his cart has a sign shop and gave him a really good deal on it...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Cockburn Family said:


> Rog....Love the signs!
> 
> Any chance I could get you to make one up for us "Cockburn Family" and the "Oliver Family" as well. We will be there on Friday and would love to post some signs
> 
> Sorry for being a bother....but those signs are classic!



Check your PMs...I'll wait for a response before I make it for ya!


----------



## Tnbob

Tigger0624 said:


> Matt is having a hard plastic yard sign made up for ours! The guy who is painting his cart has a sign shop and gave him a really good deal on it...



I went to a shop that made decals and had 2 made, a little expencive but they came out nice


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## hopeisb4u

Oh my goodness!!!!  

thank you so much Rog!! It is awesome!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Hey wait a minute- mine didn't have extra characters popping out here and there. I'm so unspecial. LOL 

Oooh, I hadn't even thought about just putting in a page protector then I can put it whereever I want- what a brilliant idea! I'm so uncreative I'd have never thought of that! thanks!


----------



## Cockburn Family

Thanks a million Rog!!!  

They look fantastic....We will proudly display them on the carts and in front of the sites!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

A cheap way to protect your signs is clear contact paper on both sides.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

BigDaddyRog (or anyone else?) since you are so good at making these- can you help me out maybe? 
I had been looking and looking for something "perfect" to put on our shirts for the cruise- I googled, I looked all over many threads on this board, etc. I finally found THE perfect graphic... but it's got other text in it and I can't find it anywhere else! I pm'd the person that made it- but I don't know when she'll be online again. I thought I'd give it a shot and see if you can help me? It's on this thread: 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710064

I think post #7 and 10? It's the mickey head with the ship and Magic written in it. 
What I need to figure out is how to find that without text in it- or that one changed with all the text taken out, including the Eastern Caribbean part- all except the "magic" part. If I could get a copy of that-- that would be great enough really. BUT THEN if I could *also* maybe get it with "Cruisin' Disney Budgeteers" in one ear and Sorensen Family 2009 in the other ear- even better... but not sure if that's more difficult and/or if you can match the gray color like that one did? (I say "also" because I may make shirts like this later on with other text in it- so it would be good to get a "template" so to speak- without the text- and then one for me to make for this cruise. KWIM?) 

Is that at all possible?


----------



## Shan-man

The image as posted is too small to do anything bigger than a business card. I would recommend contacting the poster and ask if they can e-mail you a high res version (without the text, if possible). If they can only send a high-res I can probably Photoshop out the text for ya.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah, he's right. That image is too small to be used for much of anything. I googled disney ships and cruises for a photo similar to the one used , there are some great MAGIC CRUISE pics...but not exactly like the one used in that particualar photo...I figured I could just make you one from scratch. But without THAT photo, Im afraid you'd be unhappy with the results. Sorry.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

well I did PM them already but so far no response. I figured it would probably be too hard,but it was worth a shot to ask!
I basically just like that it's a mickey icon, with the ship inside. That the inside of the mickey icon is blue and not white is a plus- and I liked the outlining of the mickey (not just black thin outlining) -that's basically what I liked about it. Everything else I found with the ship that could have text added wasn't inside a mickey icon- like square graphic or the shape of the ship/etc. All inside the mickey icon was perfect for me not only because I like the mickey icon (obviously LOL) but also easier to cut around that for the shirts. 
I searched more last night and still can't find anything like that. I wonder if they completely made that themselves? *wahhhhh*


----------



## Shan-man

BBB, here is a 10 minute swipe at it. If you like it I can add text to it and provide you a (very) high res version to print, or I can just provide it like this in high res.


----------



## Shan-man

And here is a 25 minute swipe at it! 






I have now masked out the ship so I can drop in any background. Here I dropped in a more interesting sky. I also brightened up the sparkles.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Very nice....I wonder if it would look better with a night time, star filled sky (maybe even outter space!!!!)


----------



## Shan-man

I thought about it since that is how the original looked, but the ship is so brightly lit it looks weird on a dark sky (plus my mask isn't quite THAT good to drop on black!).


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You think YOUR masking isnt very good...look at this awfull job!!! I just dont have alot of masking practice yet. I like the sky but you can see daylight all around the silhouette of the ship!!!


----------



## Shan-man

Ok Rog, you inspired me to take another whack at a night sky. Here is one with the mask tightened up and the brightness of the ship turned down to try to make it match:






Rog, I searched for your background but didn't see it. Do you have a high res of it?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man said:


> And here is a 25 minute swipe at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now masked out the ship so I can drop in any background. Here I dropped in a more interesting sky. I also brightened up the sparkles.


Wow...................................
I'm in awe of all you guys! They all look great! I think out of these so far I like this one best though. (what the heck is mask you guys are talking about? LOL) 
I like the nighttime ones too but the moon and extra bright stars and all that might mess up the text once it's put in? Rog I like yours too if it didn't have the moon and 2 bright stars. LOL It's pretty too! You guys are amazing! 

Shan-man, I'd really like the large res of this one you made- blank like that.. you know for future use. LOL AND one with text for shirts for this cruise if possible? What color text can you use? It looks like on the original one I showed you that someone else made that the "Magic" part was in different font and kinda sparkly like the outer area- not sure if you can do that though. the rest of the text- to my untrained eye- just looks like the same color gray but not sparkly. Are you able to do somthing close to that? Like Disney font in a color that closely matches the outer edge? I doubt you can make it sparkly like the outling. LOL 
Do you have room to put "magic" in larger text above the ship? Or maybe it would fit if it was curved over the ship if that doesn't look horrible that way? (I'd defer to your judgement on whether that looked horrible or not LOL) 
And then the text- one ear the name of our group "Cruisin' Disney Budgeteers" and the other ear you know what- just put "Sorensen Family" or if it fits okay "Sorensen Family 2009"? Either way is fine with me... 

I am SOOOO excited that you were able to pull that off.  I've been holding these shirts just chomping at the bit to be able to find a way to get this graphic to iron on our shirts. I'd about given up hope that it would be possible! I think I  you!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

I keep looking at these and I'm so amazed by you guys... you're both amazing!
Thank you both for spending so much time on doing this for me. I can't thank you enough! I'ma gonna wear the you know what out of these shirts (even after the cruise LOL)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan-man said:


> Ok Rog, you inspired me to take another whack at a night sky. Here is one with the mask tightened up and the brightness of the ship turned down to try to make it match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rog, I searched for your background but didn't see it. Do you have a high res of it?



Holy crap!!!! You even have night sky inside of the front gate grids!!!! You, dude...are GOOD!!

I used this as the sky..not exactly high-res, and you have to hide the spaceships behind the Magic ship...but I thought the clouds and moon were really cool.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh yeah...and I put a blue tint on it.


----------



## Shan-man

BBB, if you post a pic of the whole gang wearing their shirts it'll be reward enough for me. Here it is with your text. I did Art Deco fonts which are in keeping with the ship's styling. If you want some thing else let me know, it's easy enough to change. I just didn't care for the Waltograph font in these situations. I also tried to stick with ship colors, but again, it's easy enough to change. If you like it as is, I will save a high res version for you and post a link (to this one and the blank).


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man said:


> BBB, if you post a pic of the whole gang wearing their shirts it'll be reward enough for me. Here it is with your text. I did Art Deco fonts which are in keeping with the ship's styling. If you want some thing else let me know, it's easy enough to change. I just didn't care for the Waltograph font in these situations. I also tried to stick with ship colors, but again, it's easy enough to change. If you like it as is, I will save a high res version for you and post a link (to this one and the blank).


Oh I'll for sure show a pic! We'll wear them on embarkation day so I'll make sure we get a photo of ourselves at FW before we check out that day! 

Hmm, so disney font doesn't look good? I really usually like disney font (except in some situations where the font is small and then you can't really read it well LOL is that why you didn't like it in this situation?) 
I really like the magic part though... probably better than that original I showed- because it's outlined in black and will show better IMO- and I "think" I might like the red text better than grey- atleast it looks like it might show up more. I wonder if it would look better in black? I dunno. I wish I knew how to play around with it so I didn't have to use so much of YOUR time playing around with it. Although I hope you know how much it's appreciated!


----------



## DaveInTN

Rog - if you have any more time to do another lime green sign, could you do one for me??  I've tried in Paint but don't have the right fonts to make look as good as yours.  Thanks!  Oh, and by the way, I'm doing some shirts for my girls with your Musket Mickey design.  Awesome!  Thanks for that too!!


----------



## Shan-man

Ok, here are a few more variants. 





















I still think the one in the previous post is the best design-wise: using nautical colors that pick up on colors in the ship, and the Art Deco streamlined font that's in keeping with the ship's design. Let me know where you wanna go next.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Wow Shan-man, a plithera of choices. you are incredible!!! 

Okay I like the first one- sorry, I like the disney font... not into the art deco (so sorry! Different fish for different folks, right? haha  bad joke) ANYWAY I  like the first one- with disney red font- you were right the red looks better than black BUT I liked your original "Magic" text better than any of the ones you showed in you last post. Can you make it like that? And send me a link to high res of the blank one (without the "magic" in it- I decided forget that on the blank one because our next cruise might be on Dream or Fantasy! Never know!) and one with the red disney font text and the original "Magic" you showed me?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

uh, can you also make one with it saying "Disney Cruisin' Budgeteers"? that way I can have it both ways because it appears there is some dissent in how we're naming our group and now there is a poll up and the 2nd way is winning so far! LOL 
(I like the first way better though LOL) 
Is that a lot of trouble? I'm so sorry if I'm being a pain.  
(but I'm so excited about these shirts! LOL)


----------



## Shan-man

All three high res files are here on my downloads page (all start with Cruise-Mickey).

Here is a preview:


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Here ya go, Dave....







Is anyone having problems uploading bmp's to photobucket all of a sudden????


----------



## DaveInTN

Thank you Rog!  Now I can make my sign...


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man said:


> All three high res files are here on my downloads page (all start with Cruise-Mickey).
> 
> Here is a preview:


OMG I love love love love LOVE them!!!!! Thank you so much! They look awesome! 
all my other shirts I'm guessing on what size will fit me by the time we cruise (I'm losing weight and betting on a smaller size) but this one? Oh this one I will either wait to make mine or make mine in small and medium size cause this one I want to be SURE I'll fit in it when we cruise! Thank you so much! I can't thank you enough! I thought it would be impossible but you did it! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sorry about that extra "I" Dave...it should be correct now..just refresh your page.


----------



## DaveInTN

Yep, it's perfect.  Thanks again Rog!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man, is there anyway to get the blank one in jpg format? They are all in bmp and I know from previous experience making magnets and such that I have problems with inability to mess with (adding text/etc.) on bmp pictures for some reason? Or maybe you can tell me how to change it to jpg format? It's not letting me save in any other format when I right click and save to pictures?


----------



## Shan-man

All three of the hi-res files are in JPG format. You did go here to download them, right?


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man said:


> All three of the hi-res files are in JPG format. You did go here to download them, right?


Yes sir, I did. They say jpg but when I click on them and then right click to save them- when the box pops up for me to save in pictures it only allows me to save them as bmp. Am I doing something wrong there? LOL


----------



## Shan-man

It's been a while since I used a PC, but I think when you right-click on the file name (Cruise-Mickey.JPG for instance) you should see an option to download the linked file. That downloaded file would be a .JPG (I can't imagine any reason the PC would convert the file to .BMP!). Can a PC person help?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I use a pc...but its RARE to even have the option to save as a bmp....jpg is often the ONLY option to save in....I prefer to save as a bmp because its usually a cleaner file, but dont usually get that as an option!!! So, ya got me...I have no idea why that would be happening, but she's right...bitmap is the only option when ya right-click those particular files.

BBB...you can save it as a bitmap...then open it with Microsoft Paint, then FILE/SAVE AS/ and choose whatever format you like from MS Paint before attempting any editing. MS Paint does convert bmp's to most  other formats very easily.


----------



## Shan-man

Y'all are right-clicking the name, right? Not clicking the name to load the picture on your screen and then right-clicking the picture? If so, I'm at a loss... get a Mac and make your life easier! LOL


----------



## Shan-man

I'm at a complete loss, I just tried to reproduce your issue on my wife's PC and I could not get a save to bitmap option anywhere. If I tried to "Save Target As..." from my downloads page I got a JPG. If I tried to download the low res I posted here on the boards, I got a .PNG. But, don't d/l the low res, they are not good enough quality to print. No matter what I tried I never saw .BMP anywhere. 

Once again, for the sake of clarity:

1) Go to my Downloads Page (click this text)
2) Find the Cruise-Mickey files in the list of available files
3) Right-click on the file you want
4) Choose "Save Target As..." from the popup menu
5) Select a location where you want to save the file
6) Click Save
7) Jump back to 2 until all desired files are downloaded.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was right-clicking the actual picture...not the text. When I right click the text, I DO get the jpg option.....so, its all good!!!!


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Oh my word.. I was also clicking the text then right-clicking to save the picture! Now I see how I was supposed to do it and it worked. LOL Sorry for the extra trouble- I was confused about what to do-apparently. LOL 

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Shan-man

_'tsalright? 
_
. . . . . . 'tsalright.

Just glad you got it working.
.


----------



## Disbuf

I just got the third degree from the Kinko's staff.  I went today to get our sign that ROG made for us enlarged and laminated.  They kept questioning whether I had permission to use the disney artwork.  I assured them that lots of people have the same signs and even post them on Disney property and as far as I know, no one has been told to take it down or leave the campground.  Finally, they let me use a self service copier and laminator.  I had no idea when I went in that they would be such a pain.


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

Shan-man... I made the shirts last night. I couldn't resist even though the poll for our group name is still ongoing. So far the one name is still far ahead of the pack anyway so I went ahead and made the shirts! LOL

ANYWAY, they turned out great, IMO! Thank you so much for your help! 
I kinda wish I could make them bigger (that's not your fault- I mean I made them as wide as the transfer paper I was printing them out on! LOL) but I think they look fabulous! I'll make sure to take pictures of us in them and show them to you afterwards. You should be proud of your handiwork- I think they are the best shirts evahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shan-man

A delight to hear... I'll look forward to the pics!


----------



## Doggmeat

Rog: if you get the chance, could you do a mickey head for me please? thanks in advance.

doggmeat
tallahassee, fl


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Doggmeat

ty brd, love it. now to get a color toner


----------



## Swoop1

Thanks a bunch BigDaddy.  Can't wait to display it proudly in December.


----------



## Stitch76

BigDaddyRog said:


> POOF!!!!



These are so cute. I used one of the blanks to make one with my DIS name, (I used paint), but I don't have the cute little fonts you do, and I don't know how to add the characters. Could you please make me one with my DIS name Stitch76, and put a little Stich on there for me. I would really appreciate it. THANKS!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Oohhh, Rog.  Can I beg one too please???  With an Eeyore (obviously) and a Donald Duck.  Please oh please.  You can tell me I'm a nag, that's okay.  DH does all the time.


----------



## Judy40

Hey Rog, i have seen all your great art work! Could you do one for us with tinkerbell and Jasmine.

The Schmidt family
Milton, Vermont

Please, please, please!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## 2goofycampers

Stitch76 said:


> These are so cute. I used one of the blanks to make one with my DIS name, (I used paint), but I don't have the cute little fonts you do, and I don't know how to add the characters. Could you please make me one with my DIS name Stitch76, and put a little Stich on there for me. I would really appreciate it. THANKS!





Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Oohhh, Rog.  Can I beg one too please???  With an Eeyore (obviously) and a Donald Duck.  Please oh please.  You can tell me I'm a nag, that's okay.  DH does all the time.



Just in case Rog missed you.


----------



## Judy40

Rog, Thank you, thank you! so nice


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

2goofycampers said:


> Just in case Rog missed you.


Thank you!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Stitch & Eeyore -

oooops...sorry, I did miss those....I'll get them up shortly. Which characters would you like and what colors would you like the names to be in?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jeeez....Im soout of it lately...I see the character requests...I'll make the colors coordinate with that.....check back in a few!!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

BigDaddyRog said:


> Jeeez....Im soout of it lately...I see the character requests...I'll make the colors coordinate with that.....check back in a few!!


  You're the best Rog!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Stitch76

Thank you, it's perfect.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> You're the best Rog!!



Nope....apparently Eeyore'sthe best!!!!



Stitch76 said:


> Thank you, it's perfect.



Very welcome!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Thank you Rog!!!  I couldn't see it at work and I just got around to the computer at home today.  It is awesome!!!   

 Can't wait to print it out and put it on the golf cart and the RV!!  Of course I'll have to go to the Fort for anyone else to even appreciate it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...yep...and even then...most will probably ask why FRIENDS is mispelled!!  Ya gotta be a FIEND to appreciate fiendish friends!!!


----------



## Minnie&Mickey

Rog, if I ask really nice, will you make one up for me, too???  Please, please, please, can I have one!  I guess we should have Mickey and Minnie on it due to my user name.  Just use any colors that will go with the colors on the Mickey & Minnie's that you use.

Minnie&Mickey
Conyers, GA

Thanks so much!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Congrats on the new Class A!!!


----------



## Minnie&Mickey

I love it!!!  Thanks so much, Rog!  I'm heading upstairs right now to print it out!


----------



## shoreline99

Hey Rog - 

Any chance I can get one for our trip this week? 

Shoreline99

Connecticut

in UCONN Husky Blue & White please!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## growinupdisney

Hey Rog how bout me? I will be there in mid April, I tried doing it myself but I like your Disney font better!!

Growinupdisney
North Carolina

Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## shoreline99

growinupdisney said:


> I tried doing it myself but I like your Disney font better!!



Yeah, he is the master of photoshop  . I tried for about an hour the other night to get it to look right, but his looks fantastic...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

growinupdisney said:


> Hey Rog how bout me? I will be there in mid April, I tried doing it myself but I like your Disney font better!!
> 
> Growinupdisney
> North Carolina
> 
> Thank You!!!!!!



You didnt request any specific colors...so I went with your avatar...hope its ok....










Shoreline.....I wasnt sure if you wanted the UConn mascot on it or not...so I did one of each....


----------



## shoreline99

Thanks Rog! You're the best! Hmm... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## growinupdisney

Thanx Rog I love it!!! Great choice on color


----------



## RG86VET

Hey Rog
We will be down in July

Can we get one????


Grammer's
New Kent , Va


----------



## Momofejlg

Hi Rog 

 I tried making a mickey head and mine did not come out as good as yours , would you mind making one for me 
Momofejlg , with Mickey any color to match would be great .

Thanks so much , one more  thing I can check off before our trip in a few weeks , now to fiinsh packing the trailer and making t-shirts !!


----------



## DRWalum

Hey Rog , Your work is fantastic !! I guess I'll ask before you start charging  Cause it looks like this is turning into a full time job for you

DRWalum
Cape Coral,FL

........... also if you could add Donald Duck [me] & Tinkerbell [DW] that would be great. Not sure what color ???????????? Use your own judgment, its better than mine 

                     Thanks, Don


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Momofejlg...have you seen this thread?


----------



## Momofejlg

Love the sign , thanks  so much can't wait to post it in a few weeks!!


----------



## Momofejlg

Momofejlg...have you seen 

Yes , I have , it has given me great ideas , thanks 
of course I already did a Walmart run tonight and forgot to look for transfer paper !!! I was hoping that was  my last run before we left...


----------



## Comptech

Hey Rog,
Love the signs... Can I get one that says;;;
The Aird's
Virginia Beach, VA.
Are there any Disney PIG pictures you could use? My wife is a pig nut... 
Thank you.......


----------



## nikkipowell1

BIGDADDY, sorry to burst your bubble, but you forgot the "R" in Friends on your sign, but they are beautiful.


----------



## Live4FW

Roger,

These are awesome

Can I get one that says;;;
The Atkinson's
Kennesaw, GA.

I would like to add "Live4FW" and Stitch character.

Many thanks, you provide an awesome service.

Scot


----------



## 2goofycampers

nikkipowell1 said:


> BIGDADDY, sorry to burst your bubble, but you forgot the "R" in Friends on your sign, but they are beautiful.



He didn't forget we are Fort Wilderness Fiends !  We are more than crazy for the Fort we are Fiendish.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I guess my bubbles stillin tact!!! Dont worry NikkiPowel...you're not even close to the first one to make that mistake...its a FIEND thing, you wouldnt understand


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Shan-man

nikkipowell1 said:


> BIGDADDY, sorry to burst your bubble, but you forgot the "R" in Friends on your sign, but they are beautiful.



Oh, did you want the Fort *Friends* logo? That one features Ferdy (Mickey's niece) with a butterfly net. Let's see, where did that get off to 

LOL


----------



## nikkipowell1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I guess my bubbles stillin tact!!! Dont worry NikkiPowel...you're not even close to the first one to make that mistake...its a FIEND thing, you wouldnt understand



Sorry Bigdaddy, love the signs though.  Maybe someday I will be a fiend of FW.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It only takes one trip to the fort to catch yourself fiending to go back!!


----------



## nikkipowell1

BigDaddyRog said:


> It only takes one trip to the fort to catch yourself fiending to go back!!




Well are first trip is coming up next month and I am already fiending to go back and I haven't even left the first time.  I LOVE CAMPING!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sounds like you'll fit in just fine around here!!


----------



## disney4dan

Hey Rog, this work is incredible.  Any chance I can get one for Nancy & I?

I'm thinking of putting it on a magnet for the door on the cruise.

Maybe an Aladdin and Jasmine with the ship?  I could surprise her with this for the 20th anniversary coming up in June.  Been spending the few down time moments trying to scan photos from each of the past 25 years we've known each other and going to create a book on-line.  Hard part is remembering to put the photo albums away before she figures it out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dan...Ive been hoping someone would request a ship pattern from me..Im heading to work tonight..and because i dont have a template already made up..you get to be my guinea pig...it may take me a couple of days...but Im looking forward to doing something new...thanks for asking, and check back soon for the design!!!


----------



## Shan-man

Hey Rog, I just uploaded my Disney Magic, it's hi-res and masked out of the sky (pretty detailed mask). Thought you might be able to use it... or maybe you want to practice your masking, in which case, ignore this link (  )  [remember, to get it as a PNG with transparency, right click the link and Save Target As...]


----------



## nikkipowell1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sounds like you'll fit in just fine around here!!




I feel so loved and wanted now.


----------



## CampingChristy

Hey there my buddy Rog,

Is this sucking up enough?  hehe  Could you make me some of them there pretty green ears?  We are to arrive at the Fort on the 18th!!!

How about CampingChristy
Bethlehem, GA
And add you choice of some pretty princess, if you choose!!

Your Fort Fiend, (and FB friend)


----------



## disney4dan

Rog, I appreciate it and am eagerly awaiting.  I've been thinking of Photoshop for some time now, but have so little extra time that I can't take the time just yet.  I have a feeling that with one teenager now and two on the way shortly that I won't have any brain cells left to learn new things or any patience to master them.

Shan, that photo of the ship has got my spirits lifted.  As much as I enjoy camping, I am looking forward to a few days at sea with my beautiful bride.  We should have done this years ago, but never made it a priority.


----------



## BradyBz12

Shan-man said:


> my Disney Magic, it's hi-res and masked out of the sky (pretty detailed mask).



Wow - very nicely done!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan-man said:


> Hey Rog, I just uploaded my Disney Magic, it's hi-res and masked out of the sky (pretty detailed mask). Thought you might be able to use it... or maybe you want to practice your masking, in which case, ...]



Practice Schmactise!!!!! You've already done all the hard work, and Im a lazy internet pirate!!! And, I gotta hand it to ya Shan....you did a great job on that...SO good that I ALMOST feel guilty for using it.....ALMOST!!!!!!!! thanks for giving me the OK on it. Hey...those doors are pretty big on the ship (not really,they look pretty narrow to a wide load like me), but I bet theres room enough for 2 magnets...why dont you make him one too...see if our designs are similar(other than the fact that Im stealing your ship!!!) 
Man...all this recent cruise activity REALLY has me wanting to take the ol'lady on a boat......and pushing her overboard*JUST KIDDING!!!!*I love dat ol'broad and one of these days Im'sa take her on some kinda romen...romontic...roman....aww shoot...booty gettin' boat!!!!

Camping Christy...OF COARSE you can have some "green ears"!!! I'll have them up in a day or so


----------



## Shan-man

BigDaddyRog said:


> ...but I bet theres room enough for 2 magnets...why dont you make him one too...see if our designs are similar(other than the fact that Im stealing your ship!!!)



No way dude, that was the whole reason I posted my ship for you so quickly, I didn't want to get pressed into service! 

This little non-profit sign shop is all yours buddy  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I am glad you can use it though!


----------



## dfchelbay

BigDaddyRog said:


> Practice Schmactise!!!!! You've already done all the hard work, and Im a lazy internet pirate!!! And, I gotta hand it to ya Shan....you did a great job on that...SO good that I ALMOST feel guilty for using it.....ALMOST!!!!!!!! thanks for giving me the OK on it. Hey...those doors are pretty big on the ship (not really,they look pretty narrow to a wide load like me), but I bet theres room enough for 2 magnets...why dont you make him one too...see if our designs are similar(other than the fact that Im stealing your ship!!!)
> Man...all this recent cruise activity REALLY has me wanting to take the ol'lady on a boat......and pushing her overboard*JUST KIDDING!!!!*I love dat ol'broad and one of these days Im'sa take her on some kinda romen...romontic...roman....aww shoot...booty gettin' boat!!!!
> 
> Camping Christy...OF COARSE you can have some "green ears"!!! I'll have them up in a day or so



I can probably speak for many us us here...we can't wait to see the "maiden voyage" when you complete this ship and put her into service.


----------



## mkrober

Hi Rog,
   Can you please do me one that says The Robert's, Hickory, NC w/ Mickey & PLuto??  I'd really appreciate it!  We leave Thursday for FW- CAN"T WAIT!!!  First time we are taking the 2 dogs with us- ought to be interesting!!!
  Thanks so much!
      Kim


----------



## CampingChristy

Rog - YOUR THE MAN!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

dfchelbay said:


> I can probably speak for many us us here...we can't wait to see the "maiden voyage" when you complete this ship and put her into service.


Wellllll...THANK YOU!!!!! Do you need a sign? I'd be happy to make you one....just let me know!!



mkrober said:


> Hi Rog,
> Can you please do me one that says The Robert's, Hickory, NC w/ Mickey & PLuto??  I'd really appreciate it!  We leave Thursday for FW- CAN"T WAIT!!!  First time we are taking the 2 dogs with us- ought to be interesting!!!
> Thanks so much!
> Kim










CampingChristy said:


> Rog - YOUR THE MAN!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

disney4dan said:


> Rog, I appreciate it and am eagerly awaiting.  I've been thinking of Photoshop for some time now, but have so little extra time that I can't take the time just yet.  I have a feeling that with one teenager now and two on the way shortly that I won't have any brain cells left to learn new things or any patience to master them.
> 
> Shan, that photo of the ship has got my spirits lifted.  As much as I enjoy camping, I am looking forward to a few days at sea with my beautiful bride.  We should have done this years ago, but never made it a priority.



Well.....here we go....................













And here's the blank(if you like it)for all of the DO-IT-YOURSELFERS!!!!







In keeping with the traditional LIME MICKEY HEAD theme, I painted the ship's wheel with a lime green tint....I really likethe regular look of wood...but whoam I to change tradition!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh yeah.....THANKS FOR THE USE OF THE SHIP PNG, Shan-man!!!


----------



## nikkipowell1

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Hi Rog, Just wondering if I am worthy enough to have a sign made for our trip next month ?  I rented a cart from Tee Time and I would love to display it on there.  If I am worthy, I would like to have the sign say: 
 The Powells   Clinton Township, MI.  I would like to have Tinkerbell, Minnie, Grumpy, and a dinosaur on there.  If thats to much, just minnie and grumpy.

Thanks,


----------



## CampingChristy

thank you so much rog!


----------



## BradyBz12

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well.....here we go....................



That rocks, Rog! (and Shan!)


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## nikkipowell1

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Thanks Rog, thats great!!


----------



## disney4dan

Rog - I am left speachless, that design is PERFECT! 

I promise to send a photo of it displayed on the door of our cabin during our November cruise.

Shan, that photo of the ship fits in perfectly.  You guys are incredible.


----------



## mkrober

Thank you so much!!!!!  We love it!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CampingChristy said:


> thank you so much rog!


Youre welcome!



BradyBz12 said:


> That rocks, Rog! (and Shan!)



Thanks!



nikkipowell1 said:


> Thanks Rog, thats great!!


Have a great trip!



disney4dan said:


> Rog - I am left speachless, that design is PERFECT!
> 
> I promise to send a photo of it displayed on the door of our cabin during our November cruise.
> 
> Shan, that photo of the ship fits in perfectly.  You guys are incredible.


Cant wait to see the pics...hope the cruise is everything you hope for...you guys deserve it....you are truelly good peeps.



mkrober said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!  We love it!!


 Have a fun trip!


----------



## Familyofsix

Hi Rog,

Could you please do one for us-vacation is just 12 days away!

The Weinrebers, Haughton LA, with Grumpy & Tink?

Thanks!  You ROCK!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Familyofsix

Thanks for taking the time to do it! 

It is perfect!


----------



## Skyw

Hi
We just booked our trip that is in 2 week 2 days!!! I love to have one of those green mickey's!! Can you do one for me also?

The Kramers
Columbus Indiana

thanks


----------



## 2goofycampers

bump,


----------



## beccaewert

Rog-
     Can I get a FW Green Mickey head

The Ewert's
Martinsville, Indiana

With possibly something with stitch and toy story? My 2 1/2 yr old will LOVE it...
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sorry guys...Ive been away without internet access for the last few days and have some catching up to do...I'll have your signs up in a day or so


----------



## ntsammy5

Good to see you back Rog


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Al.....had a great time...caught some red snappers...couldnt keep'em though!!!!


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

That's the signature color of the DISboard, right?  And of course, Musket Mickey is FW's signature character.  So if I use those two on the flag I'm going to make for my soon-to-be rigged Mickey lamppost, then people would know that I LOVE you all and this forum, right?

Yay!   

Rose


----------



## beccaewert

[/QUOTE]

LOVE IT! THANK YOU THANK YOU....my ds will love it! AWESOME!!! He loves buzz & Stitch


----------



## bouncycat

The Irvine Family, with Tigger, Grumpy and possibly darth vader?  LOL DS LOVES anything star wars, not sure if we're gonna get a golf cart, but it'll be cute to put on it if we do!   We're from Cocoa, FL.  Thanks!!!    Those just look awesome!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## bouncycat

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!  You're the bomb Rog!!!


----------



## Skyw

Thank you thank you!!!!!! I will proudly display it!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No prob!!!



DisneyRose&Boys said:


> That's the signature color of the DISboard, right?  And of course, Musket Mickey is FW's signature character.  So if I use those two on the flag I'm going to make for my soon-to-be rigged Mickey lamppost, then people would know that I LOVE you all and this forum, right?
> 
> Yay!
> 
> Rose


That sums it up just about right!!


----------



## redcubfan

Hey Rog...could you make us one for our camper?  We'll be at the Fort as soon as school is out and would love to have your artwork on display!!  Could it have Mickey and Pluto with "Joy and Her Boys" and our hometown of Claremore, OK

Thanks for this awesome service!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Tillikumtrainer

i just thought of something interesting someone should make some t-shirts that say Proud DISboard member!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Check the DISigns forum..there are tons of tshirt designs boasting DIS pride!!! Here's a link

And here's a link for FtWilderness Fan tshirt designs


----------



## redcubfan

Thanks so much for doing this--not just for me but for all of us.  If you happen to be at the Fort in early June and see our awesome green Mickey head that you designed, drop by and we'll get you a cold beverage of your choice!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Awww....well THANKS redcubfan!!! Thats really nice of you!!


----------



## seabee

ROG! Gees, I haven't been paying attention to this thread. I probably should loose my tag.  UNBELIEVABLE job on the signs. I am in awe of you. Your designs are absolutely awesome. Boy our first signs are so blah.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Nicole....yeah, boredom breeds creativity!!!


----------



## OilRigWife

Rog,  I would forever be grateful for one of your awesome signs. 
We'll be there in a couple of weeks.

The Belt's,  Milton, FL  with  Minnie, Goofy, Hewy,Dewy & Lewy -if possible.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hmmm...alot of characters...I hope its ok!


----------



## Shan-man

Nice job on the layering Rog, putting Minnie behind the text but her hand over. You are really getting to the point where you could do some of this professionally. Your skills have really moved from novice dabbler to a beginning graphic artist. Good work! Now we just need to get you using Photoshop instead of Gimp, which would never fly on a resume... and no, I'm not gonna buy it for ya! Sheesh! 



DISCLAIMER: For those who don't know, I'm not being condescending... I worked as a professional graphic artist for 18 years, much of it doing photo compositing, so I am speaking out of that experience.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks...I have a copy of PS around here somewhere,but I just really like the laziness of gimp. Im not sure Id ever make it in the 9-5 world,though....dont they make you shave and smile and crap?


----------



## OilRigWife

Thanks Rog,
    I wanted a character for each member of our family and you made it look awesome!!  I love the way Goofy is looking up at Minnie, you are so talented.  Thank you for taking the time to make one for us.


----------



## Shan-man

Not at all Rog, there are plenty of design studios where an edgy fellow such as yourself would fit in quite nicely! I have worked in mostly more corporate environments (advertising agencies, production houses) because my design sensibilities are very traditional and conservative. I'm thinking you'd fit right in at a lot screen printers who have in-house design. Especially near New Orleans. Screen printers usually get a lot of trendy, edgy type jobs because they can do small runs in a cost-efficient way, so they do a lot of band posters and tee shirt type work. You might want to look into it. Seriously.


----------



## BradyBz12

BigDaddyRog said:


> not sure Id ever make it in the 9-5 world,though....dont they make you shave and smile and crap?



Not if you do it like I do- from home! I've done graphic/web design for the last 12 years out of a home office. I've actually refused to get video conferencing because it would mean I'd have to actually change out of my fuzzy pink bathrobe!  



Shan-man said:


> I'm thinking you'd fit right in at a lot screen printers who have in-house design.



Agreed!  You do some *great* stuff


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks ya'll.....Ive never really given it much thought before,but I could use some extra money around here. Any pointers as to how I would start to look for something like that?


----------



## BradyBz12

I like Shannon's suggestion about checking out screen printers.  Agreed it would be right up your alley with the cool stuff you do.

And I don't know about where you are, but in these parts lots of companies are farming out their design work, so if you're looking to get your feet wet freelancing, that could be the way to go.

First order of business... put together a snazzy portfolio of your stuff. This is definitely a business where a picture is worth 1000 words!


----------



## Shan-man

Monique is right, first order of business, and of prime importance, is a portfolio of some type. Probably a CD with PDFs of your best pieces -- with an excellent label showing your design sense and contact info prominent. I would highly recommend paying attention to flyers and poster you see around town for the hip clubs and bands and do some pieces that are in the same vein, but with you design sense interjected... while a potential employer might _like_ your green flame mickey he knows he can _sell_ those flyers and posters! Just be sure that you don't copy someone else's style -- nobody likes a hack. Once you have a good disc, I'd start visiting different printers getting a quote for a "print job" (your best piece) and find out which of them do jobs that jibe with your work. This will expose you to the industry lingo, too. When you find a fit, "Hey, I do design like that, matter of fact I have a portfolio disc in the car, call me if you need a designer..."


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, I am gonna throw in my 2 cents worth here, not as a creative person.... but as person who has hired a couple designers and even mooched a freebie or 2 off of shan 

There area  couple websites out there that you can "bid" on jobs for companies all over the world... Elance, odesk, and others, may be a place to get your feet wet, pick a project, bid low, and see how it goes, just to use it as a learning experience.

just an idea.....


----------



## vetteopel

Rog, could you please make up a sign for the wife and I?  
The Stoner's 
Apollo, PA  
 In red with yellow outline. If you can add some characters from the jungle book I know the wife would love it. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im sorry...Icouldn't resist...I know you've probably had to deal with this ignorance all of your life, but this is the first opportunity Ive ever gotten to use that Mickey...and Ive been waiting SOOOO patiently!!!! Here's the one you asked for...but I like the "mindless Mickey"!!







Enjoy!!


----------



## WDWFWfan

Rog, we would love to have one of your signs if it isn't too much trouble.  We will be down at the Fort in a couple of weeks and it would be great to display it then!

The Price Family,
We would like to have Tinker Bell, Goofy and Donald Duck

Thanks!


----------



## vetteopel

Now you did it. I'm going to have to print both. One for public consumption and one for ???? thanks I think.


----------



## campingdawgs

Hi Rog!  We camp at the Fort pretty often and would love to have a sign.  Would you make us one, please?  

The Hignites
"campingdawgs"
Acworth, GA


----------



## mh1973

hey, I would love a sign:

The Harding's
"mh1973"
Leeds, AL


Thanks so much!


----------



## TBoss68

I would love one of these my self.

The Booze's
Saint Petersburg, FL

And yes that really is our last name!


----------



## ynottony99

TBoss68 said:


> I would love one of these my self.
> 
> The Booze's
> Saint Petersburg, FL
> 
> And yes that really is our last name!




*Yeah St. Pete!!!!!!  And you are going to fit in quite nicely here.*


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks...I have a copy of PS around here somewhere,but I just really like the laziness of gimp. Im not sure Id ever make it in the 9-5 world,though....dont they make you shave and smile and crap?



um, no...have you ever been in a sign shop and seen the riff raff that works there???? 

i will be unemployed come june, come work for me in my new shop (if i can't find a teaching job!)


----------



## seabee

Jen if your hiring, I'll come be your Riff and Rog can be the Raff! Then you will be a reputible sign shop!


----------



## AuburnJen92

seabee said:


> Jen if your hiring, I'll come be your Riff and Rog can be the Raff! Then you will be a reputible sign shop!



I'm not moving....

Y'all have to come to Florida!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lots of requests....sorry Im falling behind...I work on the weekends...I'll catch up soon...just give me a couple of days.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## fmawyer

Be there in Aug. for 16 thru 26 .I would love to have one 

The Mawyer's
Chester,VA


Thanks
<a href='http://www.mickeypath.com/'>
<img src='http://www.mickeypath.com/id/1250665195.png'>
</a>


----------



## 1tripandIfell

Is there anyway I could get a sign made?  I am still really new to the board but have quickly became addicted and would love one for our camping trip I am planning for 2010.  The Gremillions Baton Rouge, La.  Thanks so much.  I think these signs are so awesome...I am still trying to get DH to spend some money on photoshop for myself   So I can do some cool stuff like this.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## WDWFWfan

BigDaddyRog said:


>



That's great Rog!  Thanks so much!  We will proudly display it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

*PLEASE READ*




Folks...PLEASE......take into consideration that although *I DO enjoy making the signs *for you, it DOES take some of my time. I will do my best to fill your request as well a I can. But if you dont request something specific, such as a *color or character*, then I have to choose this for you. If you dont like the choice Ive made...don't expect me to redo your sign....ask me for a refund instead, I will gladly refund you the full amount that you paid for this sign. 
*YES....THIS IS STILL A FREE SERVICE*
That being said...ON WITH THE REQUESTS!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Live4FW

As a very satisfied *CUSTOMER*, I just wanted to say thanks once again to BDR for doing this for us.  We really appreciate it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hi neighbor!!! I dont use photoshop, I use a program called GIMP. You can get a full copy for free at www.gimp.org


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Live4FW said:


> As a very satisfied *CUSTOMER*, I just wanted to say thanks once again to BDR for doing this for us.  We really appreciate it!



You're very welcome.I didn't mean for that to sound mean in anyway...and I sincerely dont want the requests to stop...Im proud to know that I have work displayed all over the fort....but be fair to other DISers by not requesting more than one sign if you dont like the details. If you want something specific....then SPECIFY it in your request. 

This doesn't apply to mistakes Ive made in the spelling of your name or city...but I usually copy & paste the names you request in order to not make any mistakes of my own.


----------



## 1tripandIfell

Wow, Thanks so much!!!!  The sign is perfect!!!  I will def. look into downloading that.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## campingdawgs

Thanks, Rog.  I know you had a lot of requests lately and I really appreciate the time you put into the signs.  I have been lurking for quite a while, and we have camped at FW many times.  I enjoy looking for the signs you have made, so I am very happy to now have one of my own! Thanks again!
~Kim


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Youre welcome...glad you like it.


----------



## docajg3

Would like to get a sign also.    One with Mickey, Pluto, and Donald.


Name:  The Giordano's

Are planning trip to the Fort in October.  Realize your getting many request so ours is not a priority since the Fort trip not until the fall.

Thanks,

Tony and Linda


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## fmawyer

Thanks a million BDR. I was gonna try to hide it until our trip but the wife and kids walked in as it was printing.They love it! .
    Thanks a bunch , The Mawyer's


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Glad you guys like it Mawyers!!! 




Hardings..I hope this one is to your satisfaction...


----------



## TBoss68

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Thanks a bunch BigDaddy!  .It is very much appreciated and it will be proudly displayed at the Fort. 

Now if I could just figure out what to print it with.

T


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

the green Mickey silhouette?  I'd like to try my hand at making one of the doo-dads that BDR makes, but I'm too ding-danged lazy to find the Mickey myself.  I don't know that I'll be able to do as nice a job as you, BigD, because you're my HERO  , but I'd like to try.

So, BigDad, can you help me?  Pretty please? 

Thanks so much,
Rose


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Itson this thread somewhere...giveme a minute and I'll see if I can link you to it


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nope.....I was wrong. Some of the older ones I made were on here, but this is the latest blank (With Shan's Musket Mickey)....





Have fun....and post it when your finished.....let everyone see that this can be done by just about anyone!!!

The disney fonts can be downloaded for free here
http://www.1001freefonts.com/famous-fonts.php

and I get many of my characters here for free
http://www.disneyclips.com/sitemap.html

and, again...you can download the free program to put all of this together here
www.gimp.org

With those 3 websites and some practice...theres not a sign youve ever seen on this board that the average computer junky cant do themselves.


----------



## DisneyRose&Boys

With those 3 websites and some practice...theres not a sign youve ever seen on this board that the average computer junky cant do themselves.[/QUOTE]



  Thanks, BigD.  I love you, punkin!

Rose, off to try her hand at the sign


----------



## lucy_love

I'm not sure if anyone is still making these, but I was hoping somebody could pretty-please-with-a-cherry-on-top-and-mickey-waffles make me one 


we are going to the fort in a few days and would love one 

p.s.
we don't need any special characters, just the normal template works


----------



## MouseMadness

Hey BDR...we've popped over from that other thread that stared on here a few weeks ago.  We would LOVE one of your fantastic signs if you get some time.  We're heading down to FW in October 

Any colors will be fine.  DS is a Star Wars nut, DD loves Tinkerbell.  Any other characters for DH and I would be fine.  Use your imagination!!

We are:

The Jenkins
Harvest, AL

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## MouseMadness

BigDaddyRog said:


>





BDR...THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!...We absolutely love it!  Can't wait to display it this October...

Now, with that in mind, DH wants to know if we can take the image to one of those sign shops and have it put on a magnetic sticker for the truck.  Also, I wanted to know if I can take it and have the image put on a t-shirt?  You guys might have this somewhere in the thread, but I haven't gotten that far back, yet.

Thanks


----------



## Tigger0624

Hey Rog- hate to bug you about another pic...lol... but do you think you might be able to come up with a Dis sign for me and Matt? He feels left out when I have mine up! I'll leave the creative genius up to you cause you rock!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

MouseMadness....Ive heard that some printer companies give you ahard time printing disney related stuff because of copyright issues.I guess you just have to bring them the image...if they dont want to do it...go to the next printer on the list...someone will do it. You can print your own iron on transfers for teeshirts,the paper is sold at any arts & crafts store,walmart,kmart...pretty much everywhere. We print teeshirts all the time. Some of the craft stores also sell the magnetic paper for printers...but Imnot sure I would trust it going down the highway at 65mph...but it would be fine to display on the truck after you arrive at the fort.


----------



## lucy_love

thank you!!!!!


----------



## cjalphonso

I would love a sign although I leave tomorrow. 
the kids love cars and star wars.

The Alphonso's
Columbia, SC.


----------



## jebiford29

First time poster in the camping forum.  You guys ROCK!!

I'd like a sign with Mr. Incredible, Sleeping Beauty, and Tigger (what a motley crew).

The Bodifords

Tallahassee, FL


Thanks a MILLION!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## lorac4disney

BigDaddyRog, you are awesome!  I have beat my heat against my computer for days now trying to get our sign together.  Lots of trial and error!

I've threatened my son with bodily harm if he doesn't find at least one of the dozen or so memory sticks that I've bought for him over the years so that I can download it and take it to a print shop and have our signs back in time to go on our vacation.  Darn teenager!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well......lets see how it came out!


----------



## lorac4disney

I hope it shows up right!


----------



## cjalphonso

Perfect, I'll definitely recommend you if I know someone who needs to rent your camper.
Thanks alot.


----------



## MouseMadness

BigDaddyRog said:


> MouseMadness....Ive heard that some printer companies give you ahard time printing disney related stuff because of copyright issues.I guess you just have to bring them the image...if they dont want to do it...go to the next printer on the list...someone will do it. You can print your own iron on transfers for teeshirts,the paper is sold at any arts & crafts store,walmart,kmart...pretty much everywhere. We print teeshirts all the time. Some of the craft stores also sell the magnetic paper for printers...but Imnot sure I would trust it going down the highway at 65mph...but it would be fine to display on the truck after you arrive at the fort.




Thanks for the info...I'll get working on it for our October trip


----------



## BigDaddyRog

cjalphonso said:


> Perfect, I'll definitely recommend you if I know someone who needs to rent your camper.
> Thanks alot.



I don't own a camper....thats how I know about www.CampAtTheFort.com and www.MakeCampingEasy.com ......and I know how frustrating it can be NOT to know about the best deals until its to late.This is why I occassionally suggest these 2 web sites...so people will not be in the dark and feel like the cabins are their only option.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lorac4disney said:


> I hope it shows up right!



Great Job!!! Looks PERFECT!!!!

What program are you using?


----------



## jebiford29

jebiford29 said:


> First time poster in the camping forum.  You guys ROCK!!
> 
> I'd like a sign with Mr. Incredible, Sleeping Beauty, and Tigger (what a motley crew).
> 
> The Bodifords
> 
> Tallahassee, FL
> 
> 
> Thanks a MILLION!!!



Rog,  

Hate to be a pest, but I think you forgot about me.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

jebiford29 said:


> First time poster in the camping forum.  You guys ROCK!!
> 
> I'd like a sign with Mr. Incredible, Sleeping Beauty, and Tigger (what a motley crew).
> 
> The Bodifords
> 
> Tallahassee, FL
> 
> 
> Thanks a MILLION!!!



Sorry I missed this somehow.....hope its not too late!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

jebiford29 said:


> Rog,
> 
> Hate to be a pest, but I think you forgot about me.



Haa.....talk about coincidences....I was making it while you posted that!!


----------



## jebiford29

BigDaddyRog said:


> Haa.....talk about coincidences....I was making it while you posted that!!



I think someone said something about "great minds" one time...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There's very little "greatness" when it comes to my mind!!!


----------



## retired and happy

BDR,

Would it be possible to get a sign for The Hammetts from Stone Mountain GA, maybe with Musket Mickey and Goofy.  If there's room, maybe add Minnie and Tigger.  We're leaving town on the 17th, so if that's pushing you, how about a blank green head for now?  Millions of thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Earthbenders

Hi BDR,

We are new to the forum but already big fans and would be proud to display a sign at our campsite.  Would it be possible to get a sign for "The Trewarthas" with maybe a Transformers character and Tinkerbell?   If there's room, maybe our forum screen name " Earthbenders" would help too. We have reservations for 7/25/2009.  I feel uncomfortable asking someone I don't even know to do something (work) for me, but you come highly recommended.
Thank you so much. If we ever meet, there is a beer (or two......or more) and a burger with your name on it.
Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## DISNEYatw

Hi BDR, 

I'm new to the boards too but would love to have a sign for when we go down in August.  Could you create one that had Musket Mickey, Goofy, Chip and Dale and it have "The Davenport's" on it.  Also, my parents would love one too, since it's their 5th wheel that we go down in several times a year.  Maybe have Musket Mickey, Goofy and Minnie if you can with " The Jarvis's"

Thanks a bunch!!
Michelle


----------



## BigDaddyRog

retired and happy said:


> BDR,
> 
> Would it be possible to get a sign for The Hammetts from Stone Mountain GA, maybe with Musket Mickey and Goofy.  If there's room, maybe add Minnie and Tigger.  We're leaving town on the 17th, so if that's pushing you, how about a blank green head for now?  Millions of thanks for your efforts.





Earthbenders said:


> Hi BDR,
> 
> We are new to the forum but already big fans and would be proud to display a sign at our campsite.  Would it be possible to get a sign for "The Trewarthas" with maybe a Transformers character and Tinkerbell?   If there's room, maybe our forum screen name " Earthbenders" would help too. We have reservations for 7/25/2009.  I feel uncomfortable asking someone I don't even know to do something (work) for me, but you come highly recommended.
> Thank you so much. If we ever meet, there is a beer (or two......or more) and a burger with your name on it.
> Thanks again,
> 
> Dave





DISNEYatw said:


> Hi BDR,
> 
> I'm new to the boards too but would love to have a sign for when we go down in August.  Could you create one that had Musket Mickey, Goofy, Chip and Dale and it have "The Davenport's" on it.  Also, my parents would love one too, since it's their 5th wheel that we go down in several times a year.  Maybe have Musket Mickey, Goofy and Minnie if you can with " The Jarvis's"
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!
> Michelle





Hi guys!!! I'll have your signs up by tomorrow afternoon.....sorry Ive kinda missed this thread for the last couple of days....been doing some hardcore websearching for a camper and sometimes I get kinda lost in it...but I'll get you guys hooked up in no time!


----------



## sahbushka

subscribing


----------



## ldubberly

I didn't read all 64 pages before posting this, so I apologize if someone already mentioned it, but I was thinking that since most of us don't stay at our campsite 24/7, maybe we should have business cards made with your name, the green mickey head and a line for which site you are on. Then, when you see someone with the green mickey head, but they aren't "home", you could leave the card to let them know you stopped by.

Might be cool to see how many cards you could collect too.


----------



## retired and happy

I tried a business card, but I don't know how to post it.  I also added a space for the dates of the current visit.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

retired and happy said:


> I tried a business card, but I don't know how to post it.  I also added a space for the dates of the current visit.



Hey...business cards (or should we call them "DISness Cards") are a great idea. RetiredAndHappy...have you uploaded you design to a picture host site like PHOTOBUCKET? That will enable you to post your design here.


I cant appologize enough for taking so long to get these done guys....Ive been keeping pretty busy,and havent had a whole lot of free time. Im sorry....BUT....there done now.....here ya go!!!


----------



## Earthbenders

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey...business cards (or should we call them "DISness Cards") are a great idea. RetiredAndHappy...have you uploaded you design to a picture host site like PHOTOBUCKET? That will enable you to post your design here.
> 
> 
> I cant appologize enough for taking so long to get these done guys....Ive been keeping pretty busy,and havent had a whole lot of free time. Im sorry....BUT....there done now.....here ya go!!!



 WOW!  Looks great!! I know it's been said many times but, you do great work! Thank you so much.  I may look into a T-shirt iron on and I also like the business card idea. Like I said before, you have a beer and a burger waiting for you if we ever meet.  Our trip isn't until the end of July, but we're already getting things together and very excited. I haven't been there since I was aroung 12 yrs. old (34 yrs ago.........wait...don't do the math) so I'm very excited to re-live some memories and create some for our kids.  Can't wait.  Thanks again for the sign.  We will post it proudly!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

34 years!?!?!?! Wow.....it will be like your FIRST visit all over again!


----------



## ldubberly

BigDaddyRog said:


> 34 years!?!?!?! Wow.....it will be like your FIRST visit all over again!



yeah, they even have indoor plumbing now.


----------



## retired and happy

BDR,

Many thanks for the Hammetts sign.  No, I haven't done anything with PHOTOBUCKET.  Probably not enough time before our trip next week.  Something to work on afterwards.  It has a green mick head on the upper left, site and visit dates below that, our names in the middle, and a family picture on the right.  It may be too busy, but it's a start.


----------



## Earthbenders

ldubberly said:


> yeah, they even have indoor plumbing now.



Indoor plumbing?


----------



## Earthbenders

BigDaddyRog said:


> 34 years!?!?!?! Wow.....it will be like your FIRST visit all over again!



It will be interesting to see how much I recognize.  I know from reading this forum that the steam train and trams are no longer running which I am sad to hear.  I do have a pic of myself driving one of the rental boats back then.  They were very small and blue but for me a blast!.  The older shuttle boats look familiar.  I also see that the electric light parade still runs which is great.  That was still fairly new the first time I visited. It will definitely be an experience for us and the kids!


----------



## DISNEYatw

BigDaddyRog said:


> Hey...business cards (or should we call them "DISness Cards") are a great idea. RetiredAndHappy...have you uploaded you design to a picture host site like PHOTOBUCKET? That will enable you to post your design here.
> 
> 
> I cant appologize enough for taking so long to get these done guys....Ive been keeping pretty busy,and havent had a whole lot of free time. Im sorry....BUT....there done now.....here ya go!!!




These look awesome!!! I can't wait to get to get a sign made.  Thanks a bunch!!!!!!!


----------



## retired and happy

I got my Mickey Lamp (with a green party light in it) close enough finished that I can bring it next week.  I have the Hammett Disboards member sign hanging from the cross arm.  We can't wait to get there.


----------



## PixieDust32

*HI!
How can I get one of those green ears with our name made?

Thanks *


----------



## PixieDust32

*Would it be possible to get a sign for The Pinson's from Flowery Branch GA, maybe with Musket Mickey, and goofy n chip n dale. 

Also another one for my DD, we are celebrating her Birthday, we're leaving next Friday, please, please...
My dd's name is SHAWNY and is her 12 B-day, she loves Mickey and Chip n Dale.
thank you so so much! 

I guess we can do a iron-on trans. Thank you*


----------



## BigDaddyRog

~~~~ETA~~~~~

Ijust noticed that this may be a day late......Im very sorry


----------



## LU2IAB

We are leaving in about 10 days and we are so excited!    I am even more excited to hopefully get a sign for us too! If you have time......

The Waggener's
Waxhaw, NC
Mickey, minnie, chip & dale.

I would also like to surprise our friends with one, they will also be there.

The Sampson's
Trinity, FL
Eeyore, tinkerbell, chip & dale.

I am thanking you in advance. I did try and listen to instructions you gave to do this on my own and I was not able to get very far or have it look as good as yours!  You make it look too easy!


----------



## PixieDust32

BigDaddyRog said:


> ~~~~ETA~~~~~
> 
> Ijust noticed that this may be a day late......Im very sorry





Ohhhh   Thank you so much! I love them.
Shawny said THANK YOU SO MUCH 

We cannot wait to show off.


----------



## jbh1993

How about one that has mickey and goofy on it  for the McCormick's
Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Shan-man

Rog, you are a beast. I just wanted to chime in and say how impressed I am that you are still cranking these out... I'd have begged-off the duty a LONG time ago, so I'm glad I never picked up Nicole's mantle! I just wanted to say I appreciate your service to the community in this, and so many other, ways! You rock dude!


----------



## incoo

Could we have on made with showing Spence And Susan from Canada  with Grumpy And Tink as images  Thank you


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shan-man said:


> Rog, you are a beast. I just wanted to chime in and say how impressed I am that you are still cranking these out... I'd have begged-off the duty a LONG time ago, so I'm glad I never picked up Nicole's mantle! I just wanted to say I appreciate your service to the community in this, and so many other, ways! You rock dude!


Thanks Shan...it really doesnt take up too much time,and gives me a feeling of "earning my keep" around here. You've done your share of DIScommunity service as well...and I have to thank YOU for THAT!!!!

Spence...here ya go........







And I noticed your ticker has you scheduledfor a cruise next year...I know itsnot a Disney Cruise,but figured you may want to make a magnet out of this for your cabin door,it may make it alittle easier to find on those ADULT BEVERAGE filled nights!!


----------



## PrincessMom4

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks Shan...it really doesnt take up too much time,and gives me a feeling of "earning my keep" around here. You've done your share of DIScommunity service as well...and I have to thank YOU for THAT!!!!
> 
> Spence...here ya go........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I noticed your ticker has you scheduledfor a cruise next year...I know itsnot a Disney Cruise,but figured you may want to make a magnet out of this for your cabin door,it may make it alittle easier to find on those ADULT BEVERAGE filled nights!!


Can I get one for a magnet that I want to put on our van? The Blancher's Canada, with Stitch, ChipNdale, Pooh, Mickey,Tinkerbelle and Minnie. I was thinking of one character per family member. how much do u charge for this??


----------



## incoo

Wow, thats all I can say by the great project you have done for us.We  appreciate your effort and cant thank you enough.We both love it and the cruise thing what a bonus!!  That will be agreat addition for any cruise we go on thanks again


----------



## flrickd

And I noticed your ticker has you scheduledfor a cruise next year...I know itsnot a Disney Cruise,but figured you may want to make a magnet out of this for your cabin door,it may make it alittle easier to find on those ADULT BEVERAGE filled nights!!






[/QUOTE]

I like that , could I get one for my cruise with The Davis Family Sebastian FL? I would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## PrincessMom4

BigDaddyRog said:


>


OMG, that is amazing. My face just light up with a huge grin when I saw this image. Thank you so much BigDaddyRog.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

PrincessMom4 said:


> OMG, that is amazing. My face just light up with a huge grin when I saw this image. Thank you so much BigDaddyRog.


You're welcome...glad to give you a smile!


----------



## flrickd

BigDaddyRog said:


>



Thank You Thank You!!!!!! My wife will be suprised.


----------



## PrincessMom4

BigDaddyRog, I can make a request for my in-laws. They want something to remember their trip to the fort.
Karen & Murray, 2008 & 2009, Canada.  One ear has Eeyore in it and the other has grumpy.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## ntsammy5

I don't know what this picture is allabout, but strangely it reminded me of this thread.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> I don't know what this picture is allabout, but strangely it reminded me of this thread.



You know what's a real shame is the dog is probably the one with the highest IQ.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I don't know what this picture is allabout, but strangely it reminded me of this thread.



Im not sure how to reply to this....but dem's shore lookin like days havin sum fun....Im 'a'wunderin if'n dats Colson dems iz shootin for?


----------



## North7

Hi BDR,
If you have time, I would really appreciate a sign to help identify our golf cart!!  Could you use the same color of blue that you used for The McCormick's a few posts back?  Here are the details...

Name: "The Salmond's"
Characters:  Stitch, Goofy, Grumpy, Pooh (if you don't have these, feel free to substitute as your designs are amazing)

Thank you so much


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## North7

Thanks Rog... that looks great   Now I just need to get a few of these laminated and I'll be all set


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im 'a'wunderin if'n dats Colson dems iz shootin for?



One can only hope!


----------



## bobnjenn0828

I would love to have one of these signs if you have time!  I tried to make one but couldn't figure how to download the font into the program to use it. 

Name:  The Hayes Family

characters:  Lady and the Tramp , Tink and Buzz Lightyear ( or whatever you have - I won't be picky!!)


Thanks so much - these are really cool signs that you make!!

Jennifer


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## bobnjenn0828

BigDaddyRog said:


>




Thanks so much!! It looks great!!


----------



## CindyT

Just found this thread.  The signs are awesome!!  We don't plan to get back to the Fort until we retire, but would love a sign if it is not too late.

Name: The Thorltons
Characters: Mickey, Tink, Goofy & Grumpy

If it is too late, that is OK.  I think what you have done for so many people is fabulous.  People who love WDW are as magical as the destination.


----------



## opieandy1

These are really great and have been trying to figure out what characters to have on one. If you have time, I would love to have one also.

name: The Hand's
        McDonough, GA

characters: Woody (Toy Story), Mulan (Mulan), Robin Hood (fox from disney movie), and Jeanie (Aladdin).

Thanks so much.


----------



## mobes_jk

If it's not too much trouble, would you mind making one for us, too?

This is our info:

Name: Mobes

Characters: Tink, Cinderella, Jedi Mickey, Storm Trooper Donald, Mulan, Belle


Thanks,


----------



## retired and happy

Thanks again to BDR for the sign he made us last month.  We used it in the 1400 inner loop in late June, hanging from a crossarm on our new Mickey lamp and again over the 4th in Newport TN. Now I need to make my lamp as bright green as the sign.  The WalMart party light bulb is just not green enough.  In both locations, we got a lot of favorable comments on the lamp and the sign.  Even though we were primarily decorated for the 4th, the KOA directors knew us by our Disney decorations.  Long Live Musket Mickey.


----------



## TheCabralFamily

These are Fantastic!

If poissible, I would love one to surprise my Family with on our August Trip

"The Cabrals"

Chip & Dale, Mickey & Minnie......


----------



## Us3

Rog, you rock my friend!  I log in after all this time and this thread is *still* one the top subscribed threads after all this time!  btw, i need a new sign, hehe, j/k!


----------



## des1954

Us3 said:


> Rog, you rock my friend! I log in after all this time and this thread is *still* one the top subscribed threads after all this time! btw, i need a new sign, hehe, j/k!


 
Will this do, Sonya?





And yes......Rog does ROCK!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks for all the nice comments...Im glad everyone likes the signs and I think its a great way to meet each other and already know that if nothing else, we have the DIS in common.

Sorry I've fallen behind, Ive been in camping at the Gulf State Park in Alabama, I'll catch up in the next couple of days.


----------



## CindyT

Hope you had a great camping trip.  We are headed to a state park here in Indiana next week.  Can't tell you how excited I am about the sign. We will proudly display it the next time we camp at FW.


----------



## ntsammy5

How about an otter tat?


----------



## we3peas

Rog,

Wanted to see if you could make us one of your fabulous signs?
Name: We3Peas
Characters: Pooh, Tigger, Eyeore

We aren't in a hurry so no rush for us. We'll be at the big party on Halloween.


Thanks a lot

Nadine


----------



## YorkieMom

Rog, 

Not going until December but can I have a Mickey head ???

Name:  The Harvey's

     Larry, Marie and Princess Hollie  (see avatar)

Location:  McComb, MS (formally Bridge City, LA)

  I LOVE MICKEY !!!!!

Thanks a bunch !!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> Rog, you rock my friend!  I log in after all this time and this thread is *still* one the top subscribed threads after all this time!  btw, i need a new sign, hehe, j/k!



Sonya...Id be happy to make you guys a new, updated sign...just let me know what characters you'd like.


----------



## we3peas

Thanks Rog,

the sign is awesome, dh will be able to size it and laminate it at work before our trip.

You're great!


----------



## CindyT

Thanks so much for the sign, Rog. You are a creative, thoughtful person.  Can't wait to display it on our next trip to the Fort!!


----------



## YorkieMom

Thanks for the sign Rog !!!

And especially for the Yorkie picture !!!


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

Rog,

We would love to have one of these signs for our Halloween trip. My 2 girls love Mickey, Minnie, and Tinkerbell. 

The Couch's

Thanks


----------



## mobes_jk

Thanks so much for the sign - it's SO cute!


----------



## opieandy1

Thanks ROG for the sign- It looks great!


----------



## PrincessMom4

How or should I say where do we display?? For example on our strollers, on a t-shirts, etc?? I need some ideas or thoughts for this.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PrincessMom4 said:


> How or should I say where do we display?? For example on our strollers, on a t-shirts, etc?? I need some ideas or thoughts for this.



Originally, we were just using them as sitemarkers, we'd display them somewhere on our campsite so when folks were looping,we would see the signs and know the DISers, if we recognized the screen name...we may stop to say hello, I usually displayed one in my golfcart as well. Recently...it seems like most folks are putting their families name on them instead of their screen name and they are using them at whatever campground they visit. I have recieved messages with folks using them as teeshirt designs also. Its YOURS to do with as you please....their are no rules whatsoever, get creative!


----------



## I'mDownWithDisney

You da man, Rog. Thanks a lot.


----------



## jriae2000

Rog, could we get one of your wonderful signs also? The Hancocks  Marquette Hts Illinois. Grumpy, jedi Mickey, Minnie, Goofy, and storm trooper Donald.                                                                                                The next part may sound stupid but how do I get it downloaded? 1st trip to FWC in Oct. Making t shirts for us all to wear on DW birthday along with one for our rv.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There's really not enough room for your hometown.


----------



## jriae2000

Hey, that is great. We all love it but the boys 7 4 and 3 think it is the coolest thing they have seen. Thanks again.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Glad they like it...I forgot to tell you....just "right-click"on the image...and save to your desktop. From their you can print it on anything you like.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sorry, double post.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bump


----------



## Dillonmom

Rog,

We would be so appreciative if you can make us sign of our trip in 3 weeks.

The Dillon Family

Characters: Love the Mickey with the gift(celebrating DD's 4th Bday while there!!!) Minnie, chip and dale, and a Cinderella or tinkerbell

Thanks so much...you are amazing!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

look closely at Mickey's gift....


----------



## 2goofycampers

BDR, you are so dang cool.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Good job Rog - you even caught the name and put it on the package.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks guys


----------



## Dillonmom

Rog,

The Dillon Kids are so excited....you are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## FloridaDisneyFan

Rog,

That is some awesome artwork!!  We may have to get one done before our late October trip.  

My honey-do-list keeps getting longer!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hey...if ya want some help to stop adding to the list....let me know...I can whip one upfor you....just let me know the details...color,characters,family name, or whatever ya want on it.


----------



## chipscamping buddy

I would love a nice custom sign for our trips to the fort.

The Rays
Gainesville, FL

Tinkerbell and the boyz (Chip and Dale) please


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Trigal

Rog

Would you do one for us.  Debbie & Jo, Celebration Florida, Favorite characters - Mickey, Marathon Mickey, Sorcerer Mickey, you get the picture I like Mickey, and Jo likes Goofy.

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PixieDust32 said:


>


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## FloridaDisneyFan

Hey Rog,

I would love one for me and my husband! Val & Ron Tampa, FL.  I love Chip N' Dale and Figment! And love the color purple on the one above! Thanks!!


----------



## Abagpiper5

BigDaddyRog said:


>




Oh my, these signs are AWESOME!!!!
Could you please make one for my family?
We are heading down there for 10 days during Jersey week and would love to proudly display it.

The DiGirolamo Family
Manchester, NJ

My girls love how you did the fairies for Pixie Dust 32 and were wondering if you can do the same?
My boys are Narnia fans (The Lion, the Witch and The Wardrobe). If you have nothing for that, they love all the Pirates of the Caribbean movies.

Thanks so much, my Husband and I cant wait to see your creative genus at work!


----------



## krosmith

Hello Rog,

I love the Dis Sign.  Could you do one for my family as well.

We are the Smith Family from Houston Texas.  I love the characters, Chip & Dale, Goofy & Minnie if possible.  

TIA

Kathy


----------



## Trigal

Fantastic Rog - we are spending labor day weekend at FW.  Will print this and post at our site.  Our big vacation at FW is just 21 days away going to be there for at least a week but may try to stay longer if we can extend.  Need some rest from work.


----------



## LuckyinGa

Hi Rog,

I'm beginning to get things in order for our Christmas trip to the Fort. You made a Dis sign for us on post #658 which I really like but I thought maybe you could Christmatize  it for us. I was wondering if you could change the colors of the letters to red like in your post #910. Then I was thinking could you possibly put a Santa hat on it like you put a policeman's cap on your post #698. Just throwing some ideas out there to you. I know whatever you come up with will be awesome. Thank you. Joanne


----------



## liv luvs disney

Rog, will you PLEASE make me one of your fabulous signs?

liv luvs disney
TN

Caps and letter coloring aren't a big deal to me.  I don't have a creative bone in my body so anything you do is gonna be okay with me.  Our favorite characters are Mickey and Minnie *if* you think it needs  something to spruce it up.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Calway

How about one that says Carol and Nancy
                                 Camping Gals


----------



## liv luvs disney

I can't thank you enough!


----------



## LuckyinGa

Rog,

Thank you sooooo much. It's perfect and just what I was looking for. You are the best.


----------



## Calway

How about ...? thanks in advance


Carol and Nancy
MICHIGAN


----------



## PixieDust32

THANK YOU for mine BigDaddy! You Rock!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

We should all wear one of these:


----------



## FloridaDisneyFan

Rog you are the best!!   Awesome!! Now I am going to print it out, laminate it and hang it from the Mickey light pole we built last weekend!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## Trigal

Rog

I made a flag with the logo you made for me and hung it on my Mickey lightpost this weekend at Ft. Wilderness.  We were down in the 2000 loop and lots of folks gave it a look.  Will be at the campground again in 11 days.  Can't wait to go back this time for a little longer stay.

Thanks again.


----------



## PixieDust32




----------



## Calway

Thanks BigDaddyRog!


----------



## CampingBandit

Let me see if I understand...
Folks are asking for custom signs and this nice Disboard member is making them for everyone, just cuz?  That truly is fiendly.

May I request one too?

The Holtz Family
Homer Glen, IL


----------



## SCCamper

Rog,
I think it's great that you take the time to make these for people. You really are talented. When you get a chance, could you make on for us with the following:

SCCamper
Scott and Stacy
SC state flag if possible.

A disgruntled Stitch and Mickey would be nice.

Thank you in advance and keep up the good work.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## SCCamper

Thanks....Looks great!


----------



## CampingBandit

OMG - *How *did you know?

Halloween 2005:







They are gonna be thrilled when they see this!

Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Kagoguen

Hey Rog,
 Could you make one of those up for me...They're Awesome!!
maybe something like     
                                 Kagoguen
                                Kevin, Terry 
                                 and Kids
                               Lewiston, ME

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## MMFanCipher

BigDaddyRog,
     Where do you find your Disney images?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CampingBandit said:


> OMG - *How *did you know?
> 
> Halloween 2005:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are gonna be thrilled when they see this!
> 
> Thank you sooo much!



WOW.....talk about your amazing coincidences!!!!!! The only hint I went on was your kids' ages in your signature...I figured they would have HAD to have seen it, and they are the perfect age to think it was a great movie!!! Im glad it worked out this well!! And the kids look AWESOME!!!!!!!


Kagoguen, Id be happy to put one together for you, just check back in the next day or so.


MMFanCipher - I get most of my gifs and clipart from  here. On the occassion that I get a really obscure request, I just do a google search and hope toget lucky....I often have to erase the background, or make other edits to satisfy a request....so, Im not choosey about where I get the images...I'll take them from wherever they pop up!


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## MMFanCipher

QUOTE
MMFanCipher - I get most of my gifs and clipart from  here. On the occassion that I get a really obscure request, I just do a google search and hope toget lucky....I often have to erase the background, or make other edits to satisfy a request....so, Im not choosey about where I get the images...I'll take them from wherever they pop up!
/QUOTE

Thanks! BigDaddyRog!


----------



## Abagpiper5

OMG Rog! 
Youre the best! 

My husband is going to print it out and attach it to a sign. Then cover it over with a clear varnish.

We will proudly display it on our up coming trip for Halloween and Jersey week.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kagoguen

Thanks again Rog....looks Awesome!!


----------



## devores

Just wanted to share our site marker for our trip Halloween weekend. I try to theme them accordingly. Let me know what yall think......


----------



## mikmouse

devores said:


> Just wanted to share our site marker for our trip Halloween weekend. I try to theme them accordingly. Let me know what yall think......


 
This is really so cute. I can never get the green to print "lime" green. It always comes out dark green. Any trick to that? We'll be at the Fort starting Dec. 5 and I'd love to get one done for then. Thanks for sharing. This is awesome.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

You may get a truer color using photo cartridges in a photo capable ink jet printer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My printouts are more of a Kermit the Frog green as well...but I dont think I will get fined or discriminated against because of it.


----------



## TheFlame

Hey Rog!

Can you make me and Jugman a new sign?  Thanks so much!  

TheFlame & Jugman
Homer, Ga

got anything Disney that is related to chickens? lol


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TheFlame said:


> Hey Rog!
> 
> Can you make me and Jugman a new sign?  Thanks so much!
> 
> TheFlame & Jugman
> Homer, Ga
> 
> got anything Disney that is related to chickens? lol



LOL....I'll see what I can come up with!!!!


----------



## Shan-man




----------



## Disneylitch

We are coming to the fort the last 2 weeks in October.  How do you make one of these signs?  This would complete our Disney motorhome.
Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

Can I be greedy and ask for 2?

One with Snow White, Cinderalla, Belle, and Prince Charming
Another with Mickey, Minnie, Chip and Dale

Family name: Southern
From: SC

Thanks so much!!

Ellen


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Flame....this is from the Disney flop Home On The Range, as well as Shan's suggestion of Chicken Little.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Disneylitch said:


> We are coming to the fort the last 2 weeks in October.  How do you make one of these signs?  This would complete our Disney motorhome.
> Thanks,
> Debbie


If you're looking to do it yourself...there is a BLANK mickey head a few pages back on this thread, as well as links to fonts, characters, art programs, some instructions and hints....I know there are alot of pages to hunt through....but its all there. If youd like me to make *ONE* for you,just let me know what characters youd like and your family's name and hometown, and I'll get one upfor you shortly.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ellen aka Snow White said:


> Can I be greedy and ask for 2?
> 
> One with Snow White, Cinderalla, Belle, and Prince Charming
> Another with Mickey, Minnie, Chip and Dale
> 
> Family name: Southern
> From: SC
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Ellen


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

double post


----------



## Ellen aka Snow White

THANK YOU!! Those are great!!
Ellen


----------



## TheFlame

Thanks so much Rog!!!!  and Shan! 

It looks awesome and we can't wait to use it in a few weeks!

BTW- Jugman's letters are either good ol GA clay or a very bad skin condition.....

Thanks again Rog!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TheFlame said:


> GA clay or a very bad skin condition.....
> 
> Thanks again Rog!



Youre welcome....ITS POTTERY CLAY!!!!! for making JUGS!!!!! Although,these days, most jugs are made from saline or silicone!!!


----------



## TheFlame

BigDaddyRog said:


> Youre welcome....ITS POTTERY CLAY!!!!! for making JUGS!!!!! Although,these days, most jugs are made from saline or silicone!!!




NOT AROUND HERE, LOLOLOLOLOL! (the saline or silicone that is...)



You're THE MAN!


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> Youre welcome....ITS POTTERY CLAY!!!!! for making JUGS!!!!! Although,these days, most jugs are made from saline or silicone!!!



You are thoroughly disgusting Rog  That's what I like about
ya


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Can't help it...I was born with a forked tongue and a small.....oh, heck nevermind!


----------



## sshudson99

OK, I tried to do a sign myself and gave up. Could I get a sign that has The Hudson's with Mickey and Minnie at the bottom and maybe Tinkerbell on an ear and Goofy on the other ear, and we are from Washington, NC.

This will be our first visit to the fort, so I would love to have a DIS sign since I have been reading the forums daily.  LOVING THE DIS

Thanks in advance

Susan


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## shirley 38

Please Please Pretty Please could I have a sign.  It will be our first trip to the fort.  Still newbies to everything but one thing you are truly an artist.

Maybe a sign saying, ODONNELLS with the fab five.

Hope you hear my prayers.  We will be there Oct 12 to the 19th with Toby our dog.
LOL shirley 38


----------



## sshudson99

Thank you so much BDR!!!  You do great work!  We will gladly display this while at the fort for our first ever visit this June  I hope to see some fellow DISers there!!

Susan


----------



## BigDaddyRog

shirley 38 said:


> Please Please Pretty Please could I have a sign.  It will be our first trip to the fort.  Still newbies to everything but one thing you are truly an artist.
> 
> Maybe a sign saying, ODONNELLS with the fab five.
> 
> Hope you hear my prayers.  We will be there Oct 12 to the 19th with Toby our dog.
> LOL shirley 38



Lots of first timers!!! I envy you guys...Disney is ALWAYS GREAT, but nothings ever as good as the first time!!!!

Do you need an apostophe in ODONNELLS? ei......O'DONNELL'S or ODONNELL'S...or just a straight ODONNELLS?


----------



## shirley 38

Hi thanks for getting back to me No it is just the ODONNELLS.  no apostophry

Or you could put anything on it that you think is cool instead of the fab 5


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shirley...you may need to refresh this page to see the corrected sign.


----------



## shirley 38

Thank you so much it looks great.  We are trying to find out how to refresh


----------



## PixieDust32

Right click with your mouse and then look for the refresh line and left click


----------



## Disneylitch

BigDaddyRog said:


> If you're looking to do it yourself...there is a BLANK mickey head a few pages back on this thread, as well as links to fonts, characters, art programs, some instructions and hints....I know there are alot of pages to hunt through....but its all there. If youd like me to make *ONE* for you,just let me know what characters youd like and your family's name and hometown, and I'll get one upfor you shortly.



Our plans have changed and we are going to the Fort the first 2 weeks of December.  Can you make me a Christmas sign with just Mickey and Minnie on it.  I like the one you made with the trees and Santa Hat.  Thanks alot.  I downloaded the program and I am going to try and make one myself for when we go next Halloween.

The name:  The Litchfields
The State:  Maryland
Thanks again.


----------



## stampin_fool

I know this is short notice would you be able to make a sign for our trip?  If not it is completely understandable as I didn't check out this thread until now.  We are leaving Thursday and would love to have a sign up in our window.  We are the Camire's from Flowery Branch, GA and any Character, maybe dressed for Halloween would be great, if you have time.  If not, maybe I will remember to ask for our next time at a more reasonable time, LOL.

I would so appreciate it it if you could!!!

Thanks!

Ronda


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ATTENTION!!!!!!

Ive recently lost my laptop to a clumsy 2 year olds full cup of water and am currently unable to make any designs until my new laptop arrives. Im not ignoring your requests...I just dont have access to a decent computer at the moment, as soon as my new one arrives, I will resume filling your requests. I appologize for not being able to take care of you guys right away.


----------



## Disneylitch

Thanks for letting me know.  It's a shame computers and water don't mix.  Good luck with your new computer.


----------



## dreambound

Oops!  Posted in the wrong place!

Meg


----------



## FWFans

Hi BDR
I'm also from the Mandeville area. We are going to WDW for Thanksgiving Week . I'd love to have one of your green mickey's  to display if you get the chance when you have a working computer. We have been to FW campground numerous times and just love it !!!! 
Thanks,
The Witcher's


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sure will Witchers....and welcome to the boards. Did I meet you at Lake Harbor Middle School last year?


----------



## seabee

If anyone would like a sign, I can pick up Rog's slack. Just know that mine are not as nice. I can't do characters. But it will do in a pinch, if needed. 

Rog-they really need to change my tag. You have surpassed me young grasshoppah!


----------



## tungpo1

Rog can you make me a sign  J/K


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Dude....your flaming logo would look BADASTERISK on a Halloween sign!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Nicole.......your signs are GREAT!


----------



## bradisgoofy

BigDaddyRog said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!!
> 
> Ive recently lost my laptop to a clumsy 2 year olds full cup of water and am currently unable to make any designs until my new laptop arrives....


Buy a Toughbook, they hold up to anything. Of course they are $2800  but they ARE waterproof.


----------



## FWFans

HI BDR,
Sorry, but we didn't meet at Lake Harbor. Do you have any boys in soccer, baseball or football at Pelican Park ??? I have 2 boys at Mandeville Middle School and two at LSU (both graduated from Fontainebleau High). When you make our sign can you include the musket mickey, minnie mouse, chip n dale and tinkerbell. Thanks so much for making our sign. I really do appreciate it so much.
Nancy


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Disneylitch said:


> Our plans have changed and we are going to the Fort the first 2 weeks of December.  Can you make me a Christmas sign with just Mickey and Minnie on it.  I like the one you made with the trees and Santa Hat.  Thanks alot.  I downloaded the program and I am going to try and make one myself for when we go next Halloween.
> 
> The name:  The Litchfields
> The State:  Maryland
> Thanks again.



Ok.......I still havent gotten my new laptop.....but I put this together on my old dinosaur desktop. Its not as smooth as the graphics on any computer assembled within the last decade(as you can see in the jaggedness of your name)...but its gonna have to do for now.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stampin_fool said:


> I know this is short notice would you be able to make a sign for our trip?  If not it is completely understandable as I didn't check out this thread until now.  We are leaving Thursday and would love to have a sign up in our window.  We are the Camire's from Flowery Branch, GA and any Character, maybe dressed for Halloween would be great, if you have time.  If not, maybe I will remember to ask for our next time at a more reasonable time, LOL.
> 
> I would so appreciate it it if you could!!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ronda



Sorry I wasnt able to get to this before you guys left....definately next time!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

FWFans said:


> HI BDR,
> Sorry, but we didn't meet at Lake Harbor. Do you have any boys in soccer, baseball or football at Pelican Park ??? I have 2 boys at Mandeville Middle School and two at LSU (both graduated from Fontainebleau High). When you make our sign can you include the musket mickey, minnie mouse, chip n dale and tinkerbell. Thanks so much for making our sign. I really do appreciate it so much.
> Nancy



No...no sports here...I have 4 daughters. One at SLU, one at LSU, one at FJrH, and one at MES.


----------



## BigDaddyRog




----------



## keylime359

Thanks- you are a rock star!


----------



## Disneylitch

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ok.......I still havent gotten my new laptop.....but I put this together on my old dinosaur desktop. Its not as smooth as the graphics on any computer assembled within the last decade(as you can see in the jaggedness of your name)...but its gonna have to do for now.



Thank you so much.  It's wonderful.  We will display it proudly.


----------



## Disneylitch

Thank you so much.  It is wonderful. We will display it proudly when we are at the Fort.  Our dates are Nov. 29 to Dec 12.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hope you guys have a great trip!


----------



## seabee




----------



## FWFans

Thanks BDR.....I love our sign !!!!
We'll display it when we are at the Fort in November. (Hopefully we'll get loop 1400  .It's our favorite.)


----------



## mifortfans

Any chance any one could make a sign for us new to this. Wewill be down 11-14 to 11-28 would love to meet some of you
Mike &Jan


----------



## NO2Diver

BigDaddy,

I consider myself somewhat computer literate, but after downloading the progam, and getting as far as uploading the Green Mickey, I couldn't figure out how to do the rest to make a sign without asking you to do it for me.  

Could you make me one {{she says begging}} I like to try to do things myself before asking someone else to do it for me.

The Pattersons
Uniontown, OH

Eyeore 
Pluto along with Chip and Dale
Lady & the Tramp?

You are so sweet for doing these for so very many people - Thank you in advance!

Carol & Jeff


----------



## shirley 38

We  got the green ears with our nane on it and posted it to our camp site number which was 909.

We had another set of green ears which we taped to the front of the trailer.

It worked.
shirley 38


----------



## railmail

We printed off lime green ears and taped to our windows, but they just don't stand out.  Before next trip, I'm going to try my freehand and paint them on the front of the camper.


----------



## mk199

Hey there, thanks for the help. The info for the sign would be.

MK199
Kemp's 69 Blue Bird Inn


----------



## gots2pitt

BigDaddyRog,

Amazing works!  Hope all is well.  Any chance we could get:

The Pitt's
"Gots2pitt"
New York/Michigan

We'll be leaving November 20th.  Hope to see some of you down there.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

OK...Im back and pretty much settled in........I'll be getting to your signs shortly. I hope you all have a great trip to the fort.


----------



## Live4FW

Rog,

Thanks for the sign you did for us previously.

We are sailing on the Wonder Nov 22-25 and I would love one of your DCL signs for our family.

We are the Atkinson's
from Kennesaw, GA

May want to add Fort Fiend on there somewhere.

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Live4FW

Live4FW said:


> Rog,
> 
> Thanks for the sign you did for us previously.
> 
> We are sailing on the Wonder Nov 22-25 and I would love one of your DCL signs for our family.
> 
> We are the Atkinson's
> from Kennesaw, GA
> 
> May want to add Fort Fiend on there somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for all you do!



Rog,  Not sure you are back at this?  We are leaving early Sat AM for the boat.  Is there anyway that you might could squeeze in this request.

If not, I certainly understand.  It has been just a little hectic around here lately as well.

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## _Athena_

Hey there Rog,

Can you make me a green mickey?  This is our first trip to the fort for our Disneymoon- can we get Ariel and Eric in their wedding dress?

Super thanks!

The Watzek's
Delaware, OH


----------



## Born 2 Fish

_Athena_ said:


> Hey there Rog,
> 
> Can you make me a green mickey?  This is our first trip to the fort for our Disneymoon- can we get Ariel and Eric in their wedding dress?
> 
> Super thanks!
> 
> The Watzek's
> Delaware, OH



Is a Disneymoon different frum a full moon ?



kidd'n !


----------



## _Athena_

Born 2 Fish said:


> Is a Disneymoon different frum a full moon ?
> 
> 
> 
> kidd'n !



Well if the tent flap happens to slip at the wrong time you'll see a full moon!


----------



## Kellea

If you have time, I would love one that says Kellea  
I live in Kentucky and I love Tinkerbell

and if I'm not pushing my luck too much... a Christmasy one for our trip on dec 27-jan2 that says "The Hines Family"  I'd love to make tshirts for our trip for everyone as a surprise  

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## mwarf7297

Big Daddy Rog

I have been ease dropping on this site for months and have received some awsome ideas and tips for our first trip to the Fort in December. I love these signs you are a great artist. I would greatly appreciate it if you would make two signs for me.

One with Mickey, Minnie, Tinkerbell with our names
The second with Mickey, Minnie and Chip N Dale and pluto just our family name

Family name: Warf    (Brittany, Michele and Jeff)
From: Virginia

Thank you so much for your time in creating these as you can see this is my first post and we are looking forward to coming to WDW this site as been extremly helpful.
Leaving for the Fort December 12 thru 23  09

Thanks Michele


----------



## Born 2 Fish

_Athena_ said:


> Well if the tent flap happens to slip at the wrong time you'll see a full moon!



Moon Over Your Hammy,,


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Kellea said:


> If you have time, I would love one that says Kellea
> I live in Kentucky and I love Tinkerbell
> 
> and if I'm not pushing my luck too much... a Christmasy one for our trip on dec 27-jan2 that says "The Hines Family"  I'd love to make tshirts for our trip for everyone as a surprise
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!



Sorry, Dont think Rog is doing T-Shirts ,,,yet.




T-Shirts,,Hey Rog, Theres a splendid idea !


----------



## Robert6401

Can someone tell me where to find the characters that Rog is using? I am going to try to make one myself before I ask Rog to do it for me, but I wasn't sure if there was a website with all of the character images that he is pulling them from, or if he is just finding them at random places on the web. Thanks for the info. The signs look great, I doubt I can do anything as nice as Rog has been doing, but I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## mikmouse

Robert6401 said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the characters that Rog is using? I am going to try to make one myself before I ask Rog to do it for me, but I wasn't sure if there was a website with all of the character images that he is pulling them from, or if he is just finding them at random places on the web. Thanks for the info. The signs look great, I doubt I can do anything as nice as Rog has been doing, but I'd like to give it a try.


 
Any clues on how to get the "Lime" green to print correctly?  It comes out forest green for me.  Very frustrating.

Thanks.


----------



## Kellea

Born 2 Fish said:


> Sorry, Dont think Rog is doing T-Shirts ,,,yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T-Shirts,,Hey Rog, Theres a splendid idea !



My thinking was that if he was able to do the ears then I could save it to my computer and make the tshirts myself.  All it would take would be that transfer stuff and some shirts.


----------



## _Athena_

mikmouse said:


> Any clues on how to get the "Lime" green to print correctly?  It comes out forest green for me.  Very frustrating.
> 
> Thanks.



I took mine to Office Max and they too turned out darker-than-lime green.


----------



## jsh

We have been going to Fort Wilderness every year for the last 20 years and never knew what the signs were for until I found this thread.  Could I have 2 signs please?  The fab 5 or whatever is easier for you.

The Hilst's
Pekin, IL

The Neulinger's
Pekin, IL

Thanks so much!


----------



## retired and happy

Is ROG still around?  I don't see any entry from him since early November.  Disappeared just like TCD.  A coincidence?


----------



## Born 2 Fish

retired and happy said:


> Is ROG still around?  I don't see any entry from him since early November.  Disappeared just like TCD.  A coincidence?



Theres this big ol black hole that tends to suck folk into it, a lotta real good folk have been lost to it when they venture too close. Ive heard it called a name , something about, space ?, face ?,  not sure, but it has something to do with a book too.


----------



## stacktester

This thread brought to you by the "Do people really camp at Fort Wilderness" Author.


----------



## gmflanigan

jsh said:


> We have been going to Fort Wilderness every year for the last 20 years and never knew what the signs were for until I found this thread.  Could I have 2 signs please?  The fab 5 or whatever is easier for you.
> 
> The Hilst's
> Pekin, IL
> 
> The Neulinger's
> Pekin, IL
> 
> Thanks so much!



We are from Athens, IL. We go every December.  We don't have a green sign but we do have a Mickey lamp post.  We have been in Loop 500 for several years and try to request 501 & 556.


----------



## mnsprk

Here's another way to do it.






2- 6"-7" wood discs
1-    10" wood disc
wood glue
Some stick on letters
Print clip art from computer
deco-podge
lime green paint (craft paint)
clear acyrlic spray

Glue on the ears, paint, apply letters , apply deco-podge and art work, spray with clear acrylic.


----------



## blm2003

mnsprk said:


> Here's another way to do it.



I like this idea, I bet some one artfully challenged like myself could even do one of these this way!


----------



## jsh

Thanks for the info.  I'll see if I can get my husband to work on it.


----------



## jsh

We've never been there in December.  We use to go in January but the last few years have switched to February, usually warmer.


----------



## itch1

What i sthe name of the font used ?
Can anyone link me there ?
 I am working on three heads for our campsites as well as a light too.
itch

PM me if its easier......................................


----------



## mnsprk

Walt-O-Graph is one that is very popular, here is the link.

http://mickeyavenue.com/


----------



## itch1

Thank you 
itch


----------



## mgsmom

Can someone post the original green mouse-ear logo?
I want to try to do my own - but I can't find it in this big long thread...

Has anyone tried printing it off on transfer paper to make iron-ons for T-shirts?


----------



## mnsprk

mgsmom said:


> Can someone post the original green mouse-ear logo?
> I want to try to do my own - but I can't find it in this big long thread...
> 
> Has anyone tried printing it off on transfer paper to make iron-ons for T-shirts?



Go to page 2, post #24


----------



## jriae2000

Hey Rog, many moons ago you made a sign for me but it was to busy to put our dis name on it. Was wondering if we could get a plain dis board sign with our dis name on it to go with our original sign? If pos. with Illinois under it?


----------



## bama_ed

Bump.

On page 14 is the original Fort Fiends graphic.  Someone was asking about the Fiends and I remembered this thread.  You can put your DIS name on the graphic, print it out any way you want, and make it visible during your stay at the Fort.  That way other DISsers will recognize that you are on the DIS and love the Fort.  Musket Mickey is there by virture of being an original FW icon.

You can print it on paper and stick it in the camper/cabin window at the Fort.
You can print it as a vinyl magnet or sticky for your vehicle.
I printed mine on wafer board like a real estate sign.
Some have put it on t-shirts.

There was some other great clip art in this thread but I don't know if it's still there.  It helps to use a Disney font (google the web and install it on your computer).  I pulled the graphic up in MS Paint and overlayed a text box with my DIS name and town.  Photoshop or other editing tools will work much better.  I put it out no matter where I camp as a conversation starter with other campers.

In the early part of this thread one or two good souls would do it for folks but it got to be too much.  Besides, it's easy enough for anyone to do.  But since we get new DIS visitors from time to time and the question was raised, I thought I would bump this up.

Let us know if you make a sign. 

Bama ED


----------



## JCJRSmith

jriae2000 said:


> Hey Rog, many moons ago you made a sign for me but it was to busy to put our dis name on it. Was wondering if we could get a plain dis board sign with our dis name on it to go with our original sign? If pos. with Illinois under it?



Rog doesn't visit here anymore


----------



## bama_ed

JCJRSmith said:


> Rog doesn't visit here anymore



Yeah.  Wherever he is and whatever he's doing, I hope he knows we miss him and hope he is okay.

Bama ED


----------



## Born 2 Fish

Rog is truly one of the best people you could ever meet. A real man's man, all around great guy.
If you ever hava opportunity to meet him, do so, he's a real pleasure,


----------



## lklasing

Born 2 Fish said:


> Rog is truly one of the best people you could ever meet. A real man's man, all around great guy.
> If you ever hava opportunity to meet him, do so, he's a real pleasure,



Very true.


----------



## DebbieT11

I wish him well - he was always a source of a quick laugh and a kind word.... and some incredible stories along the way!


----------



## bord1niowa

If you look me up on facebook, I can hook you up with Rog.


----------



## shoreline99

bama_ed said:


> Yeah.  Wherever he is and whatever he's doing, I hope he knows we miss him and hope he is okay.
> 
> Bama ED



He's been inactive for a while. I don't think he was part of the latest 'purge'. He always had a lot of good stories and a great attitude.


----------



## thinktinkmom

i have made a  2 x 3 sign with lime green ears & lights all aroud the edges of the sign, cant wait to display it in march.


----------



## 2goofycampers

thinktinkmom said:


> i have made a  2 x 3 sign with lime green ears & lights all aroud the edges of the sign, cant wait to display it in march.



Sounds perfect, and not too far away.


----------



## Born 2 Fish

thinktinkmom said:


> i have made a  2 x 3 sign with lime green ears & lights all aroud the edges of the sign, cant wait to display it in march.



Don't forget pics when ya'll get back,


----------



## jensoneloijov

Yea, this is just something simple that we could put out that would just identify yourself as a DIS Camping Forum member. Nothing fancy, it could be as simple as a color (like the Lime Green DIS color) to a sign.


----------



## Nature Mom

bama_ed said:


> Bump.
> 
> *On page 14 is the original Fort Fiends graphic*.  Someone was asking about the Fiends and I remembered this thread.  You can put your DIS name on the graphic, print it out any way you want, and make it visible during your stay at the Fort.  That way other DISsers will recognize that you are on the DIS and love the Fort.  Musket Mickey is there by virture of being an original FW icon.
> 
> You can print it on paper and stick it in the camper/cabin window at the Fort.
> You can print it as a vinyl magnet or sticky for your vehicle.
> I printed mine on wafer board like a real estate sign.
> Some have put it on t-shirts.
> 
> There was some other great clip art in this thread but I don't know if it's still there.  It helps to use a Disney font (google the web and install it on your computer).  I pulled the graphic up in MS Paint and overlayed a text box with my DIS name and town.  Photoshop or other editing tools will work much better.  I put it out no matter where I camp as a conversation starter with other campers.
> 
> In the early part of this thread one or two good souls would do it for folks but it got to be too much.  Besides, it's easy enough for anyone to do.  But since we get new DIS visitors from time to time and the question was raised, I thought I would bump this up.
> 
> Let us know if you make a sign.
> 
> Bama ED



Good info.  Bumping it up.


----------



## mouse2mouse

I lucked up and found a serving dish shaped like a Mickey head...the best part the bottom is lime green Im going to hang it somewhere at our campsite in Dec.


----------



## luckycharm19335

I hang my ears where ever I go in the MH.
Look for them Columbus Day weekend at Lake Glory in PA.
Stop by and say HI.


----------



## bama_ed

luckycharm19335 said:


> I hang my ears where ever I go in the MH.
> Look for them Columbus Day weekend at Lake Glory in PA.
> Stop by and say HI.



Good for you.

Like I said I purposely put my lime green Mickey sign out as a conversation starter with other campers (or campground employees even).  Not that we campers need a lot to get us talking but a common interest Q/A fashion helps to get things started.

I'll have my green Mickey sign as well as my Musket Mickey sign 






out next March at the Fort.

Bama ED


----------



## RVinMomma

bama_ed said:


> Good for you.
> 
> Like I said I purposely put my lime green Mickey sign out as a conversation starter with other campers (or campground employees even).  Not that we campers need a lot to get us talking but a common interest Q/A fashion helps to get things started.
> 
> I'll have my green Mickey sign as well as my Musket Mickey sign
> 
> out next March at the Fort.
> 
> Bama ED



I Love this sign. I NEED one to hang in our MH windshield!


----------



## kazlac4

bama_ed said:


> out next March at the Fort.
> 
> Bama ED



Bama Ed,
We also plan on being there in March, from 3/19 to 3/29. Hope our paths cross and we get to say hi!


----------



## bama_ed

Cool!

We will overlap during the first part of your trip.  I'll be in a pop-up in a Partial site (means loop 1500 or 2000).

Let's hope for great weather too.  

ED


----------



## kazlac4

bama_ed said:


> Cool!
> 
> We will overlap during the first part of your trip.  I'll be in a pop-up in a Partial site (means loop 1500 or 2000).
> 
> Let's hope for great weather too.
> 
> ED



We originally were planning on getting a full-hookup site but when I called for the ressie there was a AAA discount available on the preferred sites so I took it and saved some $$. It was a win-win for us. Hope to see you!


----------



## bama_ed

Bump for serenitygr.

See my comments on the previous page 78 in post 1158.

Bama ed


----------



## john59

We have the green or lime Mouse Ears sealed in plastic laminate that we hang out.

On the bottom of the ears we have our Board Handles.   Me (John) *john59* and (DW Shirley) *shirley 38*.

They really work at the FORT.  We have cooked tons of burgers & dogs for visiting Board Members.

The odd thing is, when using their handle, we never see any of them posting.  I guess they are just shy ! ! ! ! ! ! ! *OR* could there be another reason ????????????

john


----------



## Brocktoon

Although it's while off, we've got a preferred site booked for October. We'll have our backlit Mickey Head on the front of the RV


----------



## bama_ed

Brocktoon said:


> Although it's while off, we've got a preferred site booked for October. We'll have our backlit Mickey Head on the front of the RV



Brocktoon, 

That will look perfect for October.

Bama ed


----------



## Brendonsmom

Worked on a flag this afternoon.  It's not what I originally wanted, but has the lime green on it and our name.  I think it turned out alright.  Hopefully I will be able to string it up a leg of the awning and attach it at the top with clips.  Heading down for some magic on Saturday.  I hope you can see the image--this is my first time trying to upload a photo.  Still a green newbie.






[/IMG]


----------



## bama_ed

Brendonsmom said:


> Worked on a flag this afternoon.  It's not what I originally wanted, but has the lime green on it and our name.  I think it turned out alright.  Hopefully I will be able to string it up a leg of the awning and attach it at the top with clips.  Heading down for some magic on Saturday.  I hope you can see the image--this is my first time trying to upload a photo.  Still a green newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I LOVE it Brendonsmom!  

It's creative and expressive. It's sure to be a conversation starter. 

In a previous life I lived in Duluth, GA too.  I lived in the corner of Fulton County where it meets Forsyth and Gwinett Counties (no geography lesson for those reading) in the Johns Creek area up Medlock Bridge Road.  Must have been about 1992-1993 or so.

You should have a straight shot down I75 to the Fort.  You know better than most about Hot-lanta traffic.  

Please give a little Trip Report.  We would so love it. 

Thanks, 

Bama ED


----------



## rapriebe

Brendonsmom said:


> Worked on a flag this afternoon.  It's not what I originally wanted, but has the lime green on it and our name.  I think it turned out alright.  Hopefully I will be able to string it up a leg of the awning and attach it at the top with clips.  Heading down for some magic on Saturday.  I hope you can see the image--this is my first time trying to upload a photo.  Still a green newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Anne - You are definitely very talented. 

Your flag looks great!!


----------



## Mouse14

just finished my own sign that i will be hanging in my camp site july4th-8


----------



## rjpete

I will have my lime green cooler outside.


----------



## ogfalconsr

Colson39 said:


> I know that the Lime Green Mickey is the universal way that DIS forum members "identify" themselves to other DIS forum members.
> 
> I was thinking though, that we need some way to identify our campsites and/or personas as being DIS Camping Forum members (in addition to any lime green stuff you want to put out  ).
> 
> So let's hear some ideas, what way(s) do you think we could identify ourselves as DIS Camping forum members to other people staying at the Fort that are also members?
> 
> Maybe after we have some ideas that people like we can do a poll to get an "Official DIS Camping Forum Tag/Notice/Sign/Color/Whatever"



Lime Green Mickey will be hanging at my place by Aug 12th!


----------



## chateau

Shannone1 said:


> Great idea.  Nothing to obvious, maybe something understated such as:



I spit out my drink when I saw this!!! OMG!


----------



## Jennifer41

Do y'all still do this??


----------



## 2goofycampers

Jennifer41 said:


> Do y'all still do this??



I still see the green Mickey heads displayed at  The Fort.  If you mean is someone still making them for others here, no.


----------



## SadieFaye

Just found this thread, I know. . . I'm a little slow - hadn't been on here for a while.  I'm going to have to get DH on to making a lime green Mickey sign for our motorhome, it's such a cool idea.


----------

